# The Young WTTers Club!



## thompsonic

This club is for those of us who are still in education and/or underage, or anyone really who is too young to be in a position to WTT any time soon. Other than that, anything goes!

So here is the place where you can moan about broodiness, school or work, parents, friends or boyfriends, and just anything really. 

I better introduce myself...

My name is Elly. I am 15 (16 in May) and from Lincolnshire. I've wanted a baby since I was 9 and over the last few years my feelings have intensified. I would class myself as a Level 5 broody... I spend every spare moment thinking about babies, I symptom spot every month, I rub my tummy pretending I'm pregnant, all my friends know me as 'the maternal one' etc. I have been with my lovely OH for just over a year and I love him very much :cloud9: I am studying for my GCSE's in June at the moment, after which I want to do English Lit, Psychology and Theatre Studies for A Level, followed by going to Uni to train to be a teacher. Provided all stays as it should with me and OH, we are going to start TTC in about 6 years time (though of course the date is very likely to change depending on Uni and money etc, but it is nice having a date to work towards for the time being).

So thats me over, come introduce yourself and join :D
xxx


----------



## Strawberries

Oooh I'm first to reply for once:happydance:

I'm Emma, I'm 17 (18 in December) and currently at uni doing Pharmacy. Been with my OH for a year + 9 months; and he is currently doing training as a mechanic.. having itchy feet already though :dohh: but I would rather he changed now than later:thumbup:

I am terribly broody, all my friends know me as the mummy one aswell, and I thnk if any of them got pregnant before me I would go ape! (unreasonable I know). I also manage to convince myself I'm pregnant every month even though I know I'm not:dohh::nope:

Will be trying approx in 2014 but that's not completely decided yet.


----------



## Eightiesbirdx

Im not really that young but im still in education..If you call 20 young :laugh2:


----------



## Strawberries

Hi Eightiesbird:hi: I'd class 20 as still young z


----------



## thompsonic

Yes, 20 is still young :thumbup:
I would go mad if my friends got preggo, from jealousy. The other day my friends horoscope said something about a big change coming up, like having a baby and I wanted to cry! I don't think I could cope if my friends had babies and I didn't, just seeing pregnant people I don't know tests my sanity, let alone having to deal with it everyday...


----------



## Eightiesbirdx

Aww bless ya :) xx..I still wish i was your age again haha :rofl:

Well, i think ill post this post as an introduction as i cant be bothered to edit the other haha :D

Well, my real name besides Eightiesbirdx is Danielle =], my middle name is Grace but thats unimportant. Been with my boyfriend now for just over 4 months and we're both really enthusiastic about having kids he doesn't mind me staring at babies and baby stuff he just says to me one day :laugh2:

Im still at college, this will be my 4th year but not on the same course..Ive done one year of beauty therapy, had a year out, did my first level of childcare when i was 18 and this will be my second year of Business administration. I start my work placement tomorrow and im absolutely bricking it :laugh2: I play electric guitar but im currently googling lessons as i pretty much suck still haha.

And thats me, sorry about the essay :dohh:


----------



## walkerscrisps

Hellooooo
I finally found this thread, lol.
I'm Abby, 16, studing at college (Psychology, Sociology, Biology and Media) and I'm hoping to become an independent midwife. 
Been with my OH for over a year, and we do EVERYTHING together. Seriously, we haven't spent a day apart since March, lol. And we go to college miles apart. 

So hi :)


----------



## Strawberries

Eightiesbirdx said:


> I start my work placement tomorrow and im absolutely bricking it :laugh2:

Good luck!:thumbup:


----------



## thompsonic

Wow that is quite a feat... I go to school with my OH and don't see him as much as that! But he is always away on rugby things... and if he gets a place in Leicester Tigers Academy (and it's looking like he might) then in a few months he'll move 1 hour away and I'll only be able to see him on weekends providing he hasn't got matches :cry:


----------



## Eightiesbirdx

Thanks Strawberries :)..Ill definitely need it lol xx


----------



## sing&lt;3

Hiii :flower:
I'm Anna, 16 and currently at college doing biology, chemistry, psychology and english literature. I want to either go into paediatrics or child psychology and am obsessed with babies! All my friends introduce me as 'the maternal one' too, and most of them worry a little about how much I want a baby :lol:
So, yeah, that's me :) Oh and I saw a gorgeous baby in Costa today and got so badly jealous :( it was absolutely adorable! 

xxxx


----------



## nadupoi

I want to be a part of this! 

I am Lana. I am 18. I'm still young, but old at heart. I have been with my OH, Caleb, for 2 years and 2 months as of.. well Saturday the 24th. We've had our ups and downs, no doubt. He's my highschool sweet heart... and my soul mate. A while back at the beginning of our relationship, we thought I was pregnant. It brought us really close together, but we were both relieved when I found out that I wasn't. Since then, I've had baby on the brain. I'm currently going to school to be a nurse. This year, I live on campus an hour away from my OH. It's tough sometimes, but we are doing fantastic. Next year we hope to live together and travel to school rather than live so far away. 

We've talked about marriage and he's changing his mind rapidly on when he wants a family. Originally he wanted to wait until he was 25. I wanted to start early. He didn't see marriage until after we were done with school and living together for at least a year.... I didn't see the point. 

Now, I think we might end up engaged within the year, but that's just a guess. It's all up to him. And maybe baby soon after?

I don't know how long it will take, but I'm waiting. 

Nice to chat with you guys........ SORRY that was so long.


----------



## mandaa1220

I'm Amanda and I am 19 (20 in December) and I currently go to school for Childhood Education. I plan to get my bachelors and my masters hopefully before I have a baby, so I've got some time... probably 5-6 years :wacko:
but, I suppose it's what is best for me to raise a happy, healthy family.

Me and my OH, Chris just celebrated our 3 year anniversary on Tuesday...

how are you ladies? :flower:


----------



## thompsonic

It wasn't long!
Welcome :)

I know what you mean about the whole 'old at heart' thing, I have always been so much more mature than my friends emotionally, even if I was behind them in actually doing stuff. I was one of the last of my friends to have a proper kiss, lose my virginity, get drunk etc, but I think this is because I am so much more sensible than them...
Interestingly today, I did one of those 'what does your birthday mean' things and it says my strength is being emotionally mature beyond my years :thumbup:


----------



## Eightiesbirdx

And i forgot to add that me and OH are thinking about starting to try for a baby either in 2011/2012..ill be 22/23 by then..Bad times as its a while away :laugh2:

I dunno, i guess im just impatient when it comes to things i want..Oh and im stopping taking the pill in 8 months to find an easier alternative that doesn't make you bang on loads of weight lol


----------



## mandaa1220

I'm similar in that way... I was.. I think, the last one of my friends to lose my virginity... Most of mine had when we were 14 and I remember being so jealous (which is silly).. I didn't til I was 17 and had been in a committed realtionship for a while..

I'm very different from most of my friends who go out and party, drink lots, do drugs... Me and my OH typically stay in on the weekends and rent movies or we go do something with a small group of friends. Don't get me wrong, I drink with family and stuff, but partying hard is not my thing really. I just want to continue my education, do well, and get the things I need to get done so I can build a wonderful life. :blush:


----------



## nadupoi

I know what you mean, Manda. My OH and I are the exact same way! We would much rather curl up together with a blanket and watch a movie and eat popcorn. With his room mates, though, it makes it difficult.


----------



## broody_mama

Hi, I'm not actually a wtter, let alone a young one as I'm 21...however i thought I would post on here as it was brought to my attention and I feel that you should know this.

I would like to tell you my story and some of you can think what you wish about it or may not even read it. 

I was pregnant at 17, gave birth to my son at 18 and the pregnancy was HELL. I had so many problems that I had bad depression throughout the pregnancy and afterwards as well. 

I had to sup it up though and deal with the fact that by opening my legs and getting pregnant so young, I had a baby to look after and care for, which was MY responsibility. I have never palmed him off to my mum or my family as he is my responsibility and my baby. He came from my body, and it is not up to anyone else to raise him.

I am now pregnant again and it is harder now than it would have been if I had been say, 35 and in a stable job and my own home with a mortgage. I miss out on so much because I am a young mum and because I have more important things to think about than seeing my friends, or having any sort of life...such as feeding my son, studying while being a parent (which is not easy as kids need ALOT of attention) but everything my son needs comes first to anything I might need. 

So many of my friends tell me about things they are getting up to and I realise that if I hadnt been so stupid while I was younger I would be able to go and do the crazy things they get to do like going travelling and Uni etc. I would have more freedom and wouldnt have to constantly worrying about how I'm going to get through the next day with little help and working to support my child and to be able to afford things for the new baby too. 

You have no idea what you are thinking about doing as it is not easy or glamorous and you miss out on alot of experiances that your friends will be having while you are up all night with the baby and not able to go out because you have the baby and you don't have any money to go out or see your friends or go travelling because the baby needs nappies and food and clothes on their back. 

I feel that so many young people get it into their heads that it wont be too hard and you wont be too tired to even brush your own teeth sometimes, and think "a baby would be lovely" and decide they want a baby more than they want a life. More education is needed to give young people the experiance and the information they need to see that it is so hard that sometimes you feel all you can do is cry, yet you cant do that until the baby is sorted and in bed etc. You go and ask any of the young mums you see on the street pushing their prams looking like they are the living dead having been up all night, taking care of the baby. 

Sorry it's long winded, just feel that its something so serious that really got to me.


----------



## mandaa1220

broody_mama said:


> Hi, I'm not actually a wtter, let alone a young one as I'm 21...however i thought I would post on here as it was brought to my attention and I feel that you should know this.
> 
> I would like to tell you my story and some of you can think what you wish about it or may not even read it.
> 
> I was pregnant at 17, gave birth to my son at 18 and the pregnancy was HELL. I had so many problems that I had bad depression throughout the pregnancy and afterwards as well.
> 
> I had to sup it up though and deal with the fact that by opening my legs and getting pregnant so young, I had a baby to look after and care for, which was MY responsibility. I have never palmed him off to my mum or my family as he is my responsibility and my baby. He came from my body, and it is not up to anyone else to raise him.
> 
> I am now pregnant again and it is harder now than it would have been if I had been say, 35 and in a stable job and my own home with a mortgage. I miss out on so much because I am a young mum and because I have more important things to think about than seeing my friends, or having any sort of life...such as feeding my son, studying while being a parent (which is not easy as kids need ALOT of attention) but everything my son needs comes first to anything I might need.
> 
> So many of my friends tell me about things they are getting up to and I realise that if I hadnt been so stupid while I was younger I would be able to go and do the crazy things they get to do like going travelling and Uni etc. I would have more freedom and wouldnt have to constantly worrying about how I'm going to get through the next day with little help and working to support my child and to be able to afford things for the new baby too.
> 
> You have no idea what you are thinking about doing as it is not easy or glamorous and you miss out on alot of experiances that your friends will be having while you are up all night with the baby and not able to go out because you have the baby and you don't have any money to go out or see your friends or go travelling because the baby needs nappies and food and clothes on their back.
> 
> I feel that so many young people get it into their heads that it wont be too hard and you wont be too tired to even brush your own teeth sometimes, and think "a baby would be lovely" and decide they want a baby more than they want a life. More education is needed to give young people the experiance and the information they need to see that it is so hard that sometimes you feel all you can do is cry, yet you cant do that until the baby is sorted and in bed etc. You go and ask any of the young mums you see on the street pushing their prams looking like they are the living dead having been up all night, taking care of the baby.
> 
> Sorry it's long winded, just feel that its something so serious that really got to me.

I understand what you are saying and completely agree.. My mother had me when she was 18 and it was extremely difficult on her. Now that I'm older we have talked about it a lot and I admire and respect her so much for everything that she gave up to give me a lovely life.

However, I think that the purpose of our thread is that we are "waiting" however, very much love children. We all know that one day in the future we want to be mothers and have very maternal instincts, but we are postponing having a child until we are stable with an education, a nice job, and a home for our family. :hugs: We aren't in here planning pregnancies, we are rather complaining about the effect of maternal instincts on people so young.


----------



## thompsonic

I'm not really the going out type either... I would much prefer to stay in with my OH and watch the TV. I'm not really a typical teenager, I drink at parties etc but have never gotten that drunk and I don't enjoy parties, I have only ever kissed two guys, and me and my OH are so much more serious about our relationship than our friends.

And re the virginity thing, I was (and am) 15, which I know is very young and I do feel bad about it. I was never jealous of my friends for having sex because I just wasn't interested, and just knew that when the time was right, I would know. Me and OH had been together for 7 months at that point and we both felt ready. I am glad I did it with him, even if it was young, because if we break up I can say that I lost it to someone I loved and cared about and felt comfortable with. One of my friends was hell bent on saving it for the perfect guy then got drunk and did it with a friend who she didn't know that well. So yes I was young but I don't have any regrets.


----------



## mandaa1220

by the way... didn't mean that to sound rude if it did! i just dont want the wrong ideas being thought about us... most of our tickers are about our relationships or have 5+ years countdown til ttc. i do however appreciate any advice and things like that remind me that it is best to wait :hugs:


----------



## nadupoi

I cannot speak for everybody, but I can speak for myself. A baby is difficult. A baby will take away everything about my life now that is about me. A baby will change everything. BUT. I am aware of that. And you know what, so be it. That's what I want out of my life. I want a family. And I want children. And I want my father to be able to know that he is a grandfather. It wont be an easy road to travel. Sometimes it will be nice, but not all things about pregnancy and babies and family are bad. It's supposed to be a joyous thing and a celebrated thing. 

There are girls out there who do not understand. But nobody here has said anything about having a child young.

And personally, I feel that no woman can ever be ready for what a child will bring. You can read all of the book and talk to all kinds of people... be around babies your whole life. But until you really experience it for yourself.. and it's your own child being brought into the world... you can never be 100% ready. No matter if you're 15 or 50. 


I do appreciate your concern and I am greatful you shared it with us. It's always good to know that there are people out there looking out for us young ones. :)


----------



## mandaa1220

thompsonic said:


> I'm not really the going out type either... I would much prefer to stay in with my OH and watch the TV. I'm not really a typical teenager, I drink at parties etc but have never gotten that drunk and I don't enjoy parties, I have only ever kissed two guys, and me and my OH are so much more serious about our relationship than our friends.
> 
> And re the virginity thing, I was (and am) 15, which I know is very young and I do feel bad about it. I was never jealous of my friends for having sex because I just wasn't interested, and just knew that when the time was right, I would know. Me and OH had been together for 7 months at that point and we both felt ready. I am glad I did it with him, even if it was young, because if we break up I can say that I lost it to someone I loved and cared about and felt comfortable with. One of my friends was hell bent on saving it for the perfect guy then got drunk and did it with a friend who she didn't know that well. So yes I was young but I don't have any regrets.

I'm sorry, I wasn't implying that just because you're young it's bad at all... I should've explained further... Both of my two best friends who did have sex at 14's relationships didn't turn out so well... they didn't get to know the person well enough before they had sex with them and I think sex adds so much to a relationship, which they were not personally ready to deal with.

I wasn't jealous that they did it necessarily, but more jealous that they would talk about it and I felt left out maybe? But it's just one of those things that is your own personal choice of when you do it or not... and I waited. I would have probably done it younger if I had found someone, but Chris was my first really serious relationship and we started dating when I was just turning 17.

I didn't mean that to be a jab at you, if you thought it was! :hugs:


----------



## mandaa1220

nadupoi said:


> And personally, I feel that no woman can ever be ready for what a child will bring. You can read all of the book and talk to all kinds of people... be around babies your whole life. But until you really experience it for yourself.. and it's your own child being brought into the world... you can never be 100% ready. *No matter if you're 15 or 50. *

agreed... i know people who are closer to 40 that are having difficulty raising their children and i don't think they were prepared for eveyrthing it brought


----------



## nadupoi

mandaa1220 said:


> agreed... i know people who are closer to 40 that are having difficulty raising their children and i don't think they were prepared for eveyrthing it brought

My mom had five kids (3 different fathers). Her first was when she was 17. Her last was when she was 39. Each has been a very very different experience for her in and of itself. I'm the middle child and it's been very interesting watching my younger sister grow up (she just turned 10 in August).


----------



## thompsonic

No worries, I didn't think you were having a jab but I am very self concious of the fact that I did have sex young. In my friendship circle I am considered a 'good girl' but I just worry how I come across and I realise at 15 it isn't even legal and everyone here is so nice I didn't want them to think I'm a slag or anything, so I felt the need to overexplain myself...

And btw, thanks for explaining the whole we are not planning pregnancies thing, I read it but wasn't sure what to reply with so left it...

I agree with what you've said. I am prepared for a lot of hardship when the time comes, which is one of the reasons I'm waiting, so I can have support and help without being judged. I'm not going to pretend I'll be an amazing mummy, I'm sure I'll cock up but I'm going to try my best....


----------



## mandaa1220

nadupoi said:


> mandaa1220 said:
> 
> 
> agreed... i know people who are closer to 40 that are having difficulty raising their children and i don't think they were prepared for eveyrthing it brought
> 
> My mom had five kids (3 different fathers). Her first was when she was 17. Her last was when she was 39. Each has been a very very different experience for her in and of itself. I'm the middle child and it's been very interesting watching my younger sister grow up (she just turned 10 in August).Click to expand...

I think we're possibly twins. :rofl:
I have a little brother and sister (both are my dad's children) and my sister is MUCH younger than me... she just turned 5 and its definately different from most people that i know


----------



## nadupoi

Thompsonic... I was 15 when I lost my virginity, also, don't be so self concious. You can never take back the past.. and I don't know why anybody would want to. 

There's some great girls right here. YUP


----------



## mandaa1220

thompsonic said:


> No worries, I didn't think you were having a jab but I am very self concious of the fact that I did have sex young. In my friendship circle I am considered a 'good girl' but I just worry how I come across and I realise at 15 it isn't even legal and everyone here is so nice I didn't want them to think I'm a slag or anything, so I felt the need to overexplain myself...
> 
> And btw, thanks for explaining the whole we are not planning pregnancies thing, I read it but wasn't sure what to reply with so left it...
> 
> I agree with what you've said. I am prepared for a lot of hardship when the time comes, which is one of the reasons I'm waiting, so I can have support and help without being judged. I'm not going to pretend I'll be an amazing mummy, I'm sure I'll cock up but I'm going to try my best....

you shouldnt feel self conscious hun... sure you were young, but you were in love. i hate the way some people put an expected age for people to have sex and if you aren't within the "age range" they are considered slutty or wierd.

plus you are very different from the friends i was referring too... like i said they're situations turned out both quite dramatically different and it seems like yours is lovely and full of love :hugs:


----------



## nadupoi

mandaa1220 said:


> I think we're possibly twins. :rofl:
> I have a little brother and sister (both are my dad's children) and my sister is MUCH younger than me... she just turned 5 and its definately different from most people that i know

Oh that's crazy!! I have a younger brother (same father as me)... and the younger sister. AND two older sister who are both significantly older than I. One is 29 the Other is 32. Both have 4 children and have had hysterectomies... 

I guess there is a pressure, too. I'm NEXT!! AHH


----------



## mandaa1220

nadupoi said:


> mandaa1220 said:
> 
> 
> I think we're possibly twins. :rofl:
> I have a little brother and sister (both are my dad's children) and my sister is MUCH younger than me... she just turned 5 and its definately different from most people that i know
> 
> Oh that's crazy!! I have a younger brother (same father as me)... and the younger sister. AND two older sister who are both significantly older than I. One is 29 the Other is 32. Both have 4 children and have had hysterectomies...
> 
> I guess there is a pressure, too. I'm NEXT!! AHHClick to expand...

that's one of the things that makes me so impatient as well... many of my female family members (grandmother and aunt specifically) have had to have hysterectamies because of endrometriosis. i'm so scared if i wait too long, i won't have the chance to be pregnant and that is something i think i'll always regret.


----------



## shocker

Hey im 18 (turning 19 next month) not with anyone right now, never actually wanted to have kids before but things have changed since ive had the chance to know what its like. Just want that amazing joy back right now but yeah im facing a long wait but when the time comes i know i'll be worth the wait


----------



## Strawberries

Re the partying thing.. I'm not a party girl either. I'd much rather go out for dinner and have a couple of drinks than go to the dancing and get rat-arsed and put myself in danger. I prefer to just stay in with OH, snuggled up with a film and some munchies :cloud9:

Manda- thanks for replying to the unplanned pregnancies post.. I was about to retort quite angrily when I noticed your post, and you put it much much better than I could :thumbup:

Elly- Don't feel bad about having sex so young, you're obviously in a very committed relationship and it's no-one else's business. I was first out of my friends to have sex, and even though I was 16 they were all sniping at me because of it but at the end of the day me and OH thought the time was right and I'm glad we did do it soon in our relationship.


----------



## broody_mama

I didnt mean to seem harsh in what I was saying in my previous post, I know you are WAITING to try, thought I'd let you know it isnt as easy as some people make out I would know having done it on my own from day 1! I just don't want to see any of you go through what I have had to go through for the last 3 years as it has been one of the hardest things I have ever done. As much as I love my son and can't imagine life without him now, if I could have done things differently I would have done. I just wish I had been older and ahd more qualifications under my belt when I had had him.


----------



## Strawberries

Yeah I understand what you mean, and it was a considerate thing to post but the whole point of this thread is to speak about how we are not going to put ourselves through that. If it was a 'young TTCs Club' then I would understand. It just felt a bit patronising to me, sorry :hugs: maybe that's just me though, I am very hormonal today!


----------



## thompsonic

Kinda (ok really) OT but does anyone else get an inflatey tummy? As in I wake up in the morning and it is moderately flat, not flat flat but goes straight down, but by bed time I have a definite 'bump'? I mean, without exagguration (sp?) I look 8 weeks pregnant. Then I go to bed and the next morning it is normal. I am going to take pics one day for comparison cos it's really strange. Anyone know why this happens?


----------



## Eightiesbirdx

I cant believe how well this topics doing :laugh2: we're on the 4th page already i never really realised how many young Wtters there we're out here :) Bless us all :D

Omg, why do ex's have to be a pain in the ass :growlmad: lol!!!


----------



## Eightiesbirdx

I cant believe how well this topics doing :laugh2: we're on the 4th page already i never really realised how many young Wtters there we're out here :) Bless us all :D

Omg, why do ex's have to be a pain in the ass :growlmad: lol!!!


----------



## mandaa1220

thompsonic said:


> Kinda (ok really) OT but does anyone else get an inflatey tummy? As in I wake up in the morning and it is moderately flat, not flat flat but goes straight down, but by bed time I have a definite 'bump'? I mean, without exagguration (sp?) I look 8 weeks pregnant. Then I go to bed and the next morning it is normal. I am going to take pics one day for comparison cos it's really strange. Anyone know why this happens?

could be some sort of bloating


----------



## MrsGaSp

Hey i'm 17. Getting my GED and starting college in the spring if everything goes according to plan. Then be done with everything in like 2 1/2 years. So hopefully after that me and my OH will be ready and prepared but most likely going to be in like 3-4 years. Seems like forever for something I've always wanted especially when i was younger.

I'm not the typical teenager either. My life is just me and my OH then my family. I really don't have any friends and don't go out partying. And i lost it to my OH when we both felt ready for it.


----------



## xsophiexleax

Hellooo! :thumbup:
I'm Sophie, 18 & been with my OH for over 2 yrs :cloud9:
Finished college now but still have NO idea what I wanna do! :nope:

Hope everyone's having a good day! x


----------



## mandaa1220

Hi girls! :hi:

I'm so tired today... instead of staying at school last night, I stayed at my house with my mommy :blush: and ended up late to school this morning! BUT ITS FRIDAY!!!!!! :happydance::happydance:

Me and OH are staying in tonight, probably ordering pizza, and watching movies! What are your plans this weekend?

oh and I have a question... this may sound a bit silly, but since I'm from the US, I'm confused about your school's in the UK...
when you say college? waht do you mean exactly? i think what we call college here is what you call uni there? :dohh:


----------



## xhollie92x

Hey! Great thread! My names Hollie and I'll be eighteen after Christmas. I have just left my A Levels to go to college and study child care. I was doing English Language, English Literature and Sociology last year in sixth form and it wasn't for me, I've been at college since the start of September and so far I love it! I'm waiting to try for lots of reasons like I'm currently single, I'm in full time education, I can't financially support a baby right now and I would like to do have nights out with friends, have girls holidays etc for a few years before I have a baby. I'm so broody and I have been for about two years now, but I know waiting is the right thing to do x


----------



## Sarah&Erimas

im 17 and would want another child in my early to mid 20's if the time is right


----------



## maybebaby16

hi i am 16 and i am still in year 11 at school. i havebeen with my boyfriend for 6 months. i do want a baby lots but i am going to wait for the right time. i am preparin tho gota few bits and peices for my future baby. maybe try when i am 18. very brooy


----------



## thompsonic

How has everyones day been? I had a crappy school day, could not do my maths and got my Mocks timetable so I have no excuse not to revise this half term :( but my OH helped me with my maths and cheered me up so I'm feeling better :)


----------



## Eightiesbirdx

Hello my lovelies =] hope your all well :).

I had my induction with my work placement today, was totally wrong about the people their all super friendly :D

Ohhh, i have serious boy issues :(..My ex is messing with my mind at the minute, i know we're just mates but when i look into his eyes i just forget why we ended and all that stuff..Yeah he told me like a month ago he loved me and then he told me to forget he said that to me..Since then i just cant forget that, because we we're together for like 2 months (we broke up 1 week before our 3 month anniversary)..I have no problem when i dont see him but when i hang out with him everything i felt just comes back..Ohh its so annoying :growlmad:

On other news..OH is coming to see me tomorrow, definitely think witches on the way..stomachs battering like no tomorrow (hurting a lot lol)


----------



## mandaa1220

Eightiesbirdx said:


> Hello my lovelies =] hope your all well :).
> 
> I had my induction with my work placement today, was totally wrong about the people their all super friendly :D
> 
> Ohhh, i have serious boy issues :(..My ex is messing with my mind at the minute, i know we're just mates but when i look into his eyes i just forget why we ended and all that stuff..Yeah he told me like a month ago he loved me and then he told me to forget he said that to me..Since then i just cant forget that, because we we're together for like 2 months (we broke up 1 week before our 3 month anniversary)..I have no problem when i dont see him but when i hang out with him everything i felt just comes back..Ohh its so annoying :growlmad:
> 
> On other news..OH is coming to see me tomorrow, definitely think witches on the way..stomachs battering like no tomorrow (hurting a lot lol)

hope you feel better hunny! exes suck! i dont really have any but i'm sure they do! :growlmad:


----------



## xsophiexleax

mandaa1220 said:


> Hi girls! :hi:
> 
> I'm so tired today... instead of staying at school last night, I stayed at my house with my mommy :blush: and ended up late to school this morning! BUT ITS FRIDAY!!!!!! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Me and OH are staying in tonight, probably ordering pizza, and watching movies! What are your plans this weekend?
> 
> oh and I have a question... this may sound a bit silly, but since I'm from the US, I'm confused about your school's in the UK...
> when you say college? waht do you mean exactly? i think what we call college here is what you call uni there? :dohh:


We're at secondary school from 11-16, after that we can choose to go to work or go to college where you normally stay for 1 - 2 years, then it's university :) 

I'm working tomorrow night & Sunday night, working during the day on Sunday as well at the great south run, so not much free time! You? xx


----------



## thompsonic

My weekend plans are, revision tomorrow day, house party at night then work on Sunday :)
x


----------



## mandaa1220

me and my oh, my mom and her oh are going on a haunted hayride tomorrow night! :happydance:

our schools are from 4/5 til 18 you are in school, but about 13-18 it's highschool.. after that you can choose if you want to work, or go to college which is usually 4 years.


----------



## Strawberries

mandaa1220 said:


> me and my oh, my mom and her oh are going on a haunted hayride tomorrow night! :happydance:QUOTE]
> 
> Wow that sounds good, never heard of anything like that before over here. Tell us all about it tomorrow! x


----------



## mandaa1220

Strawberries said:


> mandaa1220 said:
> 
> 
> me and my oh, my mom and her oh are going on a haunted hayride tomorrow night! :happydance:QUOTE]
> 
> Wow that sounds good, never heard of anything like that before over here. Tell us all about it tomorrow! x
> 
> you guys don't have haunted hayrides around halloween? waht about haunted houses and stuff?
> 
> we can't go. it's raining pretty bad and i'm very upset... i guess just another night to sit at home. :dohh:Click to expand...


----------



## Strawberries

Oh no that's crap!

No we don't really have anything like that. Maybe the odd haunted house but never haunted hayrides. I've only heard of it at maybe themed parties and it needs hiring out, it's certainly not common here.


----------



## Eightiesbirdx

Hello my fellow WTTers :) hope your all having a lovely weekend :D

Had quite a good one today with OH, went to pub for a few drinks and got rather spoilt :blush: he brought me a black rose (fake one of course lol) and some lavender bath..AF is such a bitch..hurts so much lol :( x


----------



## mandaa1220

Eightiesbirdx said:


> Hello my fellow WTTers :) hope your all having a lovely weekend :D
> 
> Had quite a good one today with OH, went to pub for a few drinks and got rather spoilt :blush: he brought me a black rose (fake one of course lol) and some lavender bath..AF is such a bitch..hurts so much lol :( x

that sounds like a nice time... i'm jealous. i wish i had something to do today, im so bored and realized that i have NO money. :dohh:


----------



## mandaa1220

Strawberries said:


> Oh no that's crap!
> 
> No we don't really have anything like that. Maybe the odd haunted house but never haunted hayrides. I've only heard of it at maybe themed parties and it needs hiring out, it's certainly not common here.

oh man.. once october hits there are haunted hayrides, haunted cornmazes, and haunted houses all around. usually costs like $15 per person, but it's really fun... didn't get to go this year and i know next weekend they'll be so busy with halloween and everything.


----------



## aidensxmomma

Hey girlies. I just came across this thread and figured I would join too. :)

I'm Terah and I'm 18. I have two little ones: Aiden (18 months) and Madalynn aka Mady (2 months). Their dad is my OH and we've been together for 2 1/2 years now.

We're waiting to try for our third until we get married (hopefully November 2011) and until I get through college. Then it will probably be fair game. lol.

I also am not exactly a "normal" teen. I mean, having Aiden when I was 16 obviously made me grow up a lot, but even before that I've been more mature than my friends. I'm much more family oriented than they are. 

Well, it will be good to get to know you ladies. :)


----------



## mandaa1220

aidensxmomma said:


> Hey girlies. I just came across this thread and figured I would join too. :)
> 
> I'm Terah and I'm 18. I have two little ones: Aiden (18 months) and Madalynn aka Mady (2 months). Their dad is my OH and we've been together for 2 1/2 years now.
> 
> We're waiting to try for our third until we get married (hopefully November 2011) and until I get through college. Then it will probably be fair game. lol.
> 
> I also am not exactly a "normal" teen. I mean, having Aiden when I was 16 obviously made me grow up a lot, but even before that I've been more mature than my friends. I'm much more family oriented than they are.
> 
> Well, it will be good to get to know you ladies. :)

:hi: hi terah! welcome to the group!! you can certaintly add a differnet perspective for all of us, since you are already a momma of two!!

what are your plans this weekend??


----------



## mandaa1220

p.s. i like your name :flower:


----------



## aidensxmomma

Thanks. :)

We lead a realatively boring night. So we are staying at my mom's and watching tv. lol. We don't have cable, so this is a treat. :rofl:

I do get a lot of looks when people realize I'm only 18 and I have two kids. But luckily for me, most people think I'm older. I will gladly try to offer any advice or whatever to anyone who asks. :)


----------



## mandaa1220

i don't think i could live without cable or internet...
don't worry i'm in for the night too.. it's crap out. so me oh, my mom and her oh are going to play board games, perhaps monopoly. we are really cool :sleep:


----------



## thompsonic

How has everyones day been? I've been a hormonal mess all day and rowed real bad with OH last night which didn't help :( but on the plus side work was good today and I can now add £25 to my Christmas presents fund...


----------



## mandaa1220

I am broke with Christmas, OH's birthday, and vacation upcoming. Currently am listing things on ebay to get some cash!

I've been feeling a little sad as well... Sometimes it gets to me, becuase I feel like I have no friends to hang out with. Everytime that I get used to having a girly friend around, someting happens. I don't think I work well with girls!


----------



## thompsonic

I got on so much better with boys- I find them less hardwork. However girly friends have their uses- I'm sure my guy friends wouldn't want me moaning about AF to them! 

I have my present buying events quite squished together- OH's b'day in Sep, anniversary in Oct and then Xmas, whereas my present recieving events are spread out which is good- I get presents in Feb, May, Oct and Dec. Lucky OH, he gets time to save... well, I say save, I mean get money off his dad.


----------



## aidensxmomma

I'm broke, too. I have been getting little bits and pieces for everyone but I have over 10 people to get christmas presents for. And of course, my kids need to get something big and a couple little things. Not so much Mady, but Aiden knows what's going on now. :dohh:

I don't have many girl friends either. I have two really close girl friends and the rest are all sort of acquaintances. I have a ton of guy friends, though. Most of them are actually my exs :blush: And I complain to them about my period. Its hilarious to see the look on their faces. :rolf:


----------



## lozzy21

Im just butting in to say that loosing you V at 15 isent young, id say that was average.
Anything under 15 would be young and anything over 16 is a boring prude aparently.

I think 17 is the UK's average age to loose your V


----------



## mandaa1220

thompsonic said:


> I got on so much better with boys- I find them less hardwork. However girly friends have their uses- I'm sure my guy friends wouldn't want me moaning about AF to them!
> 
> I have my present buying events quite squished together- OH's b'day in Sep, anniversary in Oct and then Xmas, whereas my present recieving events are spread out which is good- I get presents in Feb, May, Oct and Dec. Lucky OH, he gets time to save... well, I say save, I mean get money off his dad.

my birthday is 5 days before Christmas.. feeell bad for my OH :blush: then his birthday is in february, our anniversary oct, valentines day is in feb, tehy are all squished together!


----------



## thompsonic

re the guy friends thing, I think most of them see me as asexual- they forget I'm a girl (I have a dirty mind etc, and don't mind talking to them about girls etc) so then I'll say something remotely girly and they find it hilarious.. the other day for some reason it got brought up I had my AF and they laughed for ages. :dohh:


----------



## shocker

lozzy21 said:


> Im just butting in to say that loosing you V at 15 isent young, id say that was average.
> Anything under 15 would be young and anything over 16 is a boring prude aparently.
> 
> I think 17 is the UK's average age to loose your V

AHAHAHAHA boring prude? that cheered me up lol, i was 18 and im so not a prude!! I dunno i think its differant for everyone. I have loads of girly friends and loads of male friends aswell haha theyre all gay though!


----------



## Eightiesbirdx

Well, i lost mine when i was 16...Was a bit drunk at my mates 18th at the time so..errm :blush:

OH gets paid this weekend and he's takin me shopping xD..Cant waiiiit lol :D


----------



## nadupoi

OH's birthday was this weekend! It was fantastic. I love being around him so much it's just ridiculous. Haha. We were all hanging out with the guys for his birthday too. I agree with what one of you said.. guys are much easier to get along with!


----------



## mandaa1220

my OH's birthday is in February and i'm trying to plan a surprise party for he and his twin brother... it's so confusing and frustrating :growlmad: i just want to do something special!!!!!


----------



## HolziWolziWoo

_Hii;
Im Holly and im from Lincolnshire tooo 
Im 15 (16 in Jan) and am studyin my GCSE's atm. 

Ive always adored children and have wanted a baby of my own since i was in year 7. I remember writing a diary sayin i wanted a baby at 12, 14 or 16! 

And there have been a few close calls where i have planned for weeks that i was going to get pregnant.

I always work out when i am ovulating and have sometimes scared mysel into thinking i am pregnant when ive never even had sex! 

I am terminally broody, even more so coz my friend thinks she is pregerlicious 

Ive even cleared out my room so i have room for a cot!

I know i am too young but planning all this makes it seem real even though i know i will probably not ever go through with it, im just not that sort of person.

I think 28 is an ideal age, but i dont think i can wait!

Ive just visited the college i am going to next year and i saw loads of girls coming out of their nursery with prams, and i told mum i want a baby to take to nursery in the mornings! I said it as if i was joking and she believed my because we both love babies!



-x_


----------



## Strawberries

mandaa1220 said:


> my birthday is 5 days before Christmas.. feeell bad for my OH :blush: then his birthday is in february, our anniversary oct, valentines day is in feb, tehy are all squished together!

We have the same birthday!!!!:happydance::haha:

And my Ohs is in Feb too lol.. what date is yours? I bet it's the same:dohh: haha x


----------



## lesleyann

thought i would came and join you all :hugs:

Im 17 currently but will be 18 on Friday the 13th next month :dohh:

Im WTT for my second little baby.


I fell pregnant at 16 to my partner who is now 20, will be 21 two days after our sons 1st birthday.

And i must say he is the best thing that happened to me, i was never a party girl, ok i would sometimes have a good drink, i loved being pregnant and even the giving birth was not bad and i cannot wait to add baby #2 into our little family .

I am a stay at home mum, i dont have any type of job, My Partner works full time infact this year for xmas the only days off his getting is xmas eve, xmas day boxing day bank holiday and new years day, We live by our selfs.

Although i wont be in WTT for long its nice to see younger people here :hugs:


----------



## Strawberries

Hi Lesleyann! :hi: welcome! x


----------



## Eightiesbirdx

_Hey ladies =]

Had such a boring day with my parents, all ive done is run around super markets..Which made me even more broody..What is it when your not feeling broody you see a baby fast asleep with the dummy hanging out in a pram and then it hits you?..Its strange lol!

Well, i hope everyones well xx _


----------



## jenny_wren

im jenny :kiss:

im 20 and wtt for my second
i fell pregnant at 18 and had emily
when i was 19 :flower:

im a stay at home mum and my oh
is working full time we've been together
nearly 4 years and we'll be ttc in about
2012 when my implant comes out

so yeah 
HIIIII GIRLIES

xx​


----------



## xsophiexleax

Hellooo! How is everyone today?

I'm shattered, worked twice yesterday, had an argument with the OH :growlmad: :growlmad: and i've got work again at half 5! Pffft! xxx


----------



## mandaa1220

Strawberries said:


> mandaa1220 said:
> 
> 
> my birthday is 5 days before Christmas.. feeell bad for my OH :blush: then his birthday is in february, our anniversary oct, valentines day is in feb, tehy are all squished together!
> 
> We have the same birthday!!!!:happydance::haha:
> 
> And my Ohs is in Feb too lol.. what date is yours? I bet it's the same:dohh: haha xClick to expand...

his birthday is february 18th !! what's your OH's??
my OH is also a twin, btw...


----------



## mandaa1220

:hi: hi jenny & lesley 
Welcome !!


----------



## mandaa1220

i'm having a boring day... so tired. i COULD NOT fall asleep last night at all... not til 3 AM :dohh: then had class at 8...

i'm exhausted, but have to be to work at 4 PM... i'm sick of living on campus for school.. i just wanna go home :nope:

just had chocolate peanut butter cup ice cream though, so that makes me :happydance: PLUS i found a north face winter coat with a fleece built in for my OH for christmas on ebay and won it.. usually they cost around 300, but i got it for 100 yay!!!!!!


----------



## lesleyann

hey thanks girls, just been having a lazy day lol curtains closed all day today cola and chocolate muffins lol Well relaxing once kyle is having a nap lol


----------



## thompsonic

I'm so brooody today :( OH went to his mums without me yesterday and was showing me the most recent pics of his little brother (born 11/9/09) and going on about him beaming at Sam (my OH) while he was holding him. He isn't normally a broody guy but hearing him talking about babies like that makes me want one sooo much. Grrr. Only 5 years 6 months to go :dohh:


----------



## mandaa1220

thompsonic said:


> I'm so brooody today :( OH went to his mums without me yesterday and was showing me the most recent pics of his little brother (born 11/9/09) and going on about him beaming at Sam (my OH) while he was holding him. He isn't normally a broody guy but hearing him talking about babies like that makes me want one sooo much. Grrr. Only 5 years 6 months to go :dohh:

did you guys work things out hun?


----------



## thompsonic

Yes thanks :) Well, he apologised and cried and said he loves me etc and seeing as this is the first time he's done anything like this, I'm letting it go, everyone has bad days etc. He came round and was really nice so things are back to being loved up :) x


----------



## nadupoi

mandaa1220 said:


> i'm exhausted, but have to be to work at 4 PM... i'm sick of living on campus for school.. i just wanna go home :nope:

I AGREE. I don't like living on campus either. There are people everywhere always talking and yelling and playing music loud and taking showers in the middle of the NIGHT. ((I had a terrible time sleeping, too, if you couldn't tell))


Now, I too am off to work from 3pm until 11 tonight. :/ Hopefully it goes alright. I am a nurses aide and it will only be my 3rd day working.


----------



## Rcx

hi everyone im 19, 20 in march and waiting until around 2011, 2012 to try as i want to get married and stuff first, and get some savings behind me as my and OH have just bought our 1st flat.
be good to have people to keep me going in the meantime, and also good to know that im not the only crazy broody teenager lol!!


----------



## mandaa1220

nadupoi said:


> mandaa1220 said:
> 
> 
> i'm exhausted, but have to be to work at 4 PM... i'm sick of living on campus for school.. i just wanna go home :nope:
> 
> I AGREE. I don't like living on campus either. There are people everywhere always talking and yelling and playing music loud and taking showers in the middle of the NIGHT. ((I had a terrible time sleeping, too, if you couldn't tell))
> 
> 
> Now, I too am off to work from 3pm until 11 tonight. :/ Hopefully it goes alright. I am a nurses aide and it will only be my 3rd day working.Click to expand...

how far is your school from home hun? mines only about 30 minutes or so and i'm gonna stay at home tonight.. i go home often, i'm the BIGGEST momma's girl you'll ever know! :blush:

i'm at work right now.. i have two jobs - one at a car dealership where i'm a receptionist and the other at an elementary after school program..


----------



## mandaa1220

Rcx said:


> hi everyone im 19, 20 in march and waiting until around 2011, 2012 to try as i want to get married and stuff first, and get some savings behind me as my and OH have just bought our 1st flat.
> be good to have people to keep me going in the meantime, and also good to know that im not the only crazy broody teenager lol!!

dont worry hun, you are certainly not alone. it was great for me when i realized i'm not the only one whose "broody" as you english folks say :rofl: i LOVE that word... i've picked it up and been saying it recently, which is not very common here haha


----------



## mandaa1220

how are you ladies today?


----------



## hopeandpray

hi im 18 and will be WTT for a long time! starting university to do medicine next year, glad i'm not the only one so young!


----------



## Eightiesbirdx

Welcome to our broody clan :D

2


----------



## Eightiesbirdx

Welcome to our broody clan :D

Ohh, 2 days until i get my new phone im so excited :D..How is everyone today xx =]


----------



## Strawberries

mandaa1220 said:


> Strawberries said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mandaa1220 said:
> 
> 
> my birthday is 5 days before Christmas.. feeell bad for my OH :blush: then his birthday is in february, our anniversary oct, valentines day is in feb, tehy are all squished together!
> 
> We have the same birthday!!!!:happydance::haha:
> 
> And my Ohs is in Feb too lol.. what date is yours? I bet it's the same:dohh: haha xClick to expand...
> 
> his birthday is february 18th !! what's your OH's??
> my OH is also a twin, btw...Click to expand...

His is the 27th. How freaky would it have been if they were the same?:haha:


----------



## mandaa1220

yessssssss how old are you on the 20th of december? :flower:


----------



## Althara

Hey everyone :D I'm 19, 20 next month, WTT until about 2014 probably :( It just seems like such a long time! :(


----------



## shocker

Althara said:


> Hey everyone :D I'm 19, 20 next month, WTT until about 2014 probably :( It just seems like such a long time! :(

Im 19 next month oooh what date! hehe, dont worry theres a lot of us on here facing a long wait but you'll have company :hugs:


----------



## Althara

shocker said:


> Im 19 next month oooh what date! hehe, dont worry theres a lot of us on here facing a long wait but you'll have company :hugs:

That's what I'm here for! Been nosing around for a few days before joining and I just fell in love with the supportive community on some of these boards ^.^


----------



## shocker

hehe i just had a funny thought and figured you would all get it, isnt it the weirdest thing ever that you wish you were peeing on sticks? I just randomly thought wow peeing on a stick in like a fond way and then laughed out loud at myself! Never thought id want to be doing that hahaha


----------



## Althara

Actually now you mention it, yeah that's really wierd xD Although I am really rubbish with needles so trying my hardest not to think about the bloods being taken to confirm!! Needles = feeling very faint. I'm awful at the dentist! 

And sorry, totally didn't mean to ignore half your last post! I'm on the 21st! You?


----------



## shocker

omg hahahaha! Im on the 22nd and terrified of needles aswell :haha: I didnt get bloods taken to confirm they used sticks at the doctors aswell lol so no need to worry!!


----------



## nadupoi

I, too, faint when I get poked with needles. Well not faint necessarily, but I turn really pale, get cold and clammy, and REALLYYYY dizzy. Sometimes I feel like throwing up. I hate it. When I got my nose pierced, the people had to stay late because I had to lay down for 15 minutes because I couldn't stand up properly. Haha.


----------



## mandaa1220

I'm okay with pain and needles and things... but HATE the dentist.

My OH is terrible with seeing others in pain. I slammed my finger in the car door last year and it was so bad, we had to go to the ER... turns out while we were being seen, he had to get seen by a doctor cuz he almost fainted. 

I was like jeez, im sure it will be a joy if we have a child together, while i'm in labor.


----------



## xsophiexleax

I'm weird, I've got 21 piercings and I got through those no problem. But when it comes to injections and blood tests i crap myself! Sense? I make none :rofl:


----------



## lesleyann

xsophiexleax said:


> I'm weird, I've got 21 piercings and I got through those no problem. But when it comes to injections and blood tests i crap myself! Sense? I make none :rofl:

im the same although i dont have 21 lol i had my ears belly button and tongue but omg when they where taking my blood i looked away and held onto the oh's hand tightly


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Hey just thought I would pop in and say Hello and wonder if I can join you all

My name is Heather I am 18 and I have a 10 month old little boy called Aidan. I am currently taking a year out of education as I qualified as a nursery nurse last july and I am now waiting for an interview for uni for next september to train to be a childrens nurse

I have been broody since aidan was about 8 months but at the moment I cannot finacially support another child and I am waiting until I have finished my nurse traaining.

Nice to meet you all :wave:
xx


----------



## thompsonic

Welcome :)

I am fine with needles etc and fine with the dentist- I've had to have orthodontic treatment at the hospital for 5 or so years so I'm used to it... I just don't like the suspense of waiting for an injection but once they are doing it I'm fine :)

and I was in superdrug today looking longingly at the HPT's :blush: I think my friend thought I was a nutter!


----------



## TacoTurtle

Hello, all!

I'm so glad I found this thread :thumbup:

Anywho, my name is Brooke, I'm seventeen and a senior in high school. I plan on going to college, and my OH joined the Navy with a ship date of May 10, 2010!

We got pregnant back in July, but the pregnancy ended in miscarriage. :cry: There was a lot of drama between our families, and we decided that bubs just wasn't meant to be. Ever since the m/c I've been terribly broody, and sometimes he'll tease me saying things like "Our son will wrestle just like his daddy" or "Our daughter will *not* be a girly-girl!" and things of that sort. :blush: It's all in good fun, but he drives me crazy sometimes!

In spite of all that though, we've recognized that it's in our best interest, and in the interest of our future LO to wait, and wait we will!

Depending on how things go, we're looking at waiting 2-4 years, so we shall see! :happydance:


----------



## Webbykinskt

Wow.. how did I miss this thread? Hi girls. I'm Katie, I'm 19 and I'm off to Uni next year to do nursing so I'm WTT for a good 4-5 years yet lol. Currently working at a supermarket trying to earn enough to move out and get sorted for uni.


----------



## TacoTurtle

lozzy21 said:


> Im just butting in to say that loosing you V at 15 isent young, id say that was average.
> Anything under 15 would be young and anything over 16 is a boring prude aparently.
> 
> I think 17 is the UK's average age to loose your V

I lost mine when I was sixteen! But it seems that girls are losing their virginity and getting pregnant at a younger age these days. Sex ed isn't the greatest here in the States! :dohh:


----------



## lesleyann

ok im think im going nuts :wacko: lol

im reading up on home births for my next delivery already :dohh: and im excited about it haha :blush:


----------



## mandaa1220

lesleyann said:


> ok im think im going nuts :wacko: lol
> 
> im reading up on home births for my next delivery already :dohh: and im excited about it haha :blush:

hahah I looked up to see if there are places around where I live for water births... very close to none.. it's not so common here. i think when i get pg, ill travel over to the uk to have my baby ! :dohh:


----------



## lesleyann

mandaa1220 said:


> lesleyann said:
> 
> 
> ok im think im going nuts :wacko: lol
> 
> im reading up on home births for my next delivery already :dohh: and im excited about it haha :blush:
> 
> hahah I looked up to see if there are places around where I live for water births... very close to none.. it's not so common here. i think when i get pg, ill travel over to the uk to have my baby ! :dohh:Click to expand...

you could always have a home water birth ? :happydance:


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

I would love to do a water birth but I'm scared incase I cant cope with the pain, I got to 7 cm last time and then had an epidural so i'm not sure but that was induced labour so it might be different if I go all the way naturally
xx


----------



## lesleyann

Aidan's Mummy said:


> I would love to do a water birth but I'm scared incase I cant cope with the pain, I got to 7 cm last time and then had an epidural so i'm not sure but that was induced labour so it might be different if I go all the way naturally
> xx

i tryied ut the birth pool was in use BOO!!! but i did get to be in a bath till 10cm and it was very relaxing part from my waters had not gone so everytime i had a contraction i thought i was going to poo in the water :dohh:


----------



## thompsonic

I AM SOO BROODY TODAY. I was looking at my tummy because I have a mini bump (all the unhealthy food I eat) and imagining having a big bump and feeling kicks etc.. and now I want to be pregnant :( where is the OH when you need him?


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

lesleyann I really want to try a water birth it sounds great

Thompsonic- Your time will come hun, and you will be so pleased tat you waited because you will have evrything sorted and concentrate on being a mum when I had aidan at 17 I was juggling college, coursework, placement and getting used to be a mummy. and when you do have your little one you can just concentrate on him or her
xx


----------



## lesleyann

Aidan's Mummy said:


> lesleyann I really want to try a water birth it sounds great
> 
> Thompsonic- Your time will come hun, and you will be so pleased tat you waited because you will have evrything sorted and concentrate on being a mum when I had aidan at 17 I was juggling college, coursework, placement and getting used to be a mummy. and when you do have your little one you can just concentrate on him or her
> xx

well when i asked they said the pool was in use but i could be in a bath untill i needed to push but i will 100% if theres no complications will be having a homebirth with a bath till i push, no tearing my body pushed for its self and did not hurt to much. i think you would really enjoy it, but looking back i dont think i could push in the pool incase a poo came up to see me :blush: :dohh:


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

^^^

I know how being scared of pooing is, When I gave birth I though I had got away with it but my OH said I did but the MW got rid of it quickly lol
xx


----------



## thompsonic

I am really suprise how many Young WTTers there are! When I started this thread I imagined 3 or 4 of us, but it seems like it is actually quite common to be young and broody :) It has really made me feel better to know I'm not alone :thumbup:


----------



## lesleyann

Aidan's Mummy said:


> ^^^
> 
> I know how being scared of pooing is, When I gave birth I though I had got away with it but my OH said I did but the MW got rid of it quickly lol
> xx

MW would not say and oh said i did not but i think i did. i think i gave birth to a trumpit not a baby anyway just feed him and the whole way though he was farting :dohh:


----------



## fantastica

Hey, just found this thread (sorry not read through all of it!)

I'm Naomi and i'm 20! I had a baby boy in May!

Wanted a baby since I was about 15! Which is crazy...and probably wouldn't admit it to a lot of people...i've never been known as the maternal one really, and was always the one who wasn't that in to babies!

Fell pregnant twice...once when I was 17, once when I was 18, but they didn't last :(. Then when me an OH decided to be careful consistently..we were a bit hit and miss...ended up pregnant!

Now I really want another baby, although it really is anything but the right time! So joining WTT! 

Sorry that was long :blush:


----------



## TacoTurtle

thompsonic said:


> I AM SOO BROODY TODAY. I was looking at my tummy because I have a mini bump (all the unhealthy food I eat) and imagining having a big bump and feeling kicks etc.. and now I want to be pregnant :( where is the OH when you need him?

I've got a tiny pudge too :p I know it's just bloat witch:'s supposed to be here any minute) but sometimes I pretend I'm pregnant and rest my hand on it. 

We'll both be mums someday though, and I know we'll be great ones! :hugs:


----------



## TacoTurtle

fantastica said:


> Hey, just found this thread (sorry not read through all of it!)
> 
> I'm Naomi and i'm 20! I had a baby boy in May!
> 
> Wanted a baby since I was about 15! Which is crazy...and probably wouldn't admit it to a lot of people...i've never been known as the maternal one really, and was always the one who wasn't that in to babies!
> 
> Fell pregnant twice...once when I was 17, once when I was 18, but they didn't last :(. Then when me an OH decided to be careful consistently..we were a bit hit and miss...ended up pregnant!
> 
> Now I really want another baby, although it really is anything but the right time! So joining WTT!
> 
> Sorry that was long :blush:


My OH and I had taken the "whatever happens, happens" approach awhile back, but when I did end up pregnant he freaked! It's a bit of a double-edged sword that the pregnancy ended in miscarriage; it wasn't the right time, yet it hit me really hard. I was naive to think that only women in their thirties had miscarriages.

I'm the same as you though, nobody would ever take me to be the maternal kind! It's kind of a well-kept secret that I want a big family, and that I really do love kids :blush:


----------



## thompsonic

TacoTurtle said:


> thompsonic said:
> 
> 
> I AM SOO BROODY TODAY. I was looking at my tummy because I have a mini bump (all the unhealthy food I eat) and imagining having a big bump and feeling kicks etc.. and now I want to be pregnant :( where is the OH when you need him?
> 
> I've got a tiny pudge too :p I know it's just bloat witch:'s supposed to be here any minute) but sometimes I pretend I'm pregnant and rest my hand on it.
> 
> We'll both be mums someday though, and I know we'll be great ones! :hugs:Click to expand...


I spend all my time with my hand on my tummy, and I spoke to it (in my head) I can't remember what I said but it was something about the baby being a daddy's boy... I think I am going mad. I am majorly bloated 24/7 but it's annoying cos it looks so much like an early bump, it sticks out a little then goes back in, so I get all these thoughts in my head... :dohh:

Yeah, one day we will have our babies and all the waiting will be sooo worth it and even better we can say to them 'we wanted you so much, we waited X years for you and you were worth it' and they can feel important :haha:


----------



## TacoTurtle

thompsonic said:


> TacoTurtle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thompsonic said:
> 
> 
> I AM SOO BROODY TODAY. I was looking at my tummy because I have a mini bump (all the unhealthy food I eat) and imagining having a big bump and feeling kicks etc.. and now I want to be pregnant :( where is the OH when you need him?
> 
> I've got a tiny pudge too :p I know it's just bloat witch:'s supposed to be here any minute) but sometimes I pretend I'm pregnant and rest my hand on it.
> 
> We'll both be mums someday though, and I know we'll be great ones! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I spend all my time with my hand on my tummy, and I spoke to it (in my head) I can't remember what I said but it was something about the baby being a daddy's boy... I think I am going mad. I am majorly bloated 24/7 but it's annoying cos it looks so much like an early bump, it sticks out a little then goes back in, so I get all these thoughts in my head... :dohh:
> 
> Yeah, one day we will have our babies and all the waiting will be sooo worth it and even better we can say to them 'we wanted you so much, we waited X years for you and you were worth it' and they can feel important :haha:Click to expand...

Mine's the exact same way! I'll be really bloated like mid-afternoon, and I'll keep looking at my "bump" and thinking of how great if would be if something in there kicked xD

Future bubs will never understand how important he or she is, but I'll probably be in pieces when they're here!:happydance:


----------



## Althara

TacoTurtle said:


> sometimes I pretend I'm pregnant and rest my hand on it.

Gosh, I thought I was the only one who did that xD

Naomi, I am so jealous! Congrats on your baby boy! xx


----------



## shocker

I found myself doing that last night, i put my hand on my tummy and rubbed it and just like jumped when i realised.It upset me a bit but just one of those habits i have to break.Hows everyone today? Anyone got any news? Im watching skynews bored off my head :blush:


----------



## TacoTurtle

I'm doing quite well! It's getting chilly where I live which I'm excited about as I love winter \\:D/


----------



## xsophiexleax

Ahhhh winter sucks! :nope:


----------



## Blob

:hi:

Can i join i just turned 21...does that still class as young?? I was doing a Law degree but i just gave it up :( We are going to try for our second baby next march though :)


----------



## lesleyann

winter sucked last year all the bloody ice. boo trust me if you pregnant over winter and there is ice/snow you wont like it, i was going to a young mums class every day and had to walk though town on the ice not nice being scared you might fall over to top it off motion sickness hit in on the buss there :dohh: not looking forward to ice with Lo this year and the cold dont want him ill


----------



## TacoTurtle

21 is still young! Honestly, I don't know where we'd draw the line at not-young... 24 or 25 perhaps?


----------



## TacoTurtle

xsophiexleax said:


> Ahhhh winter sucks! :nope:

I used to live in Rhode Island where we'd get massive amounts of snow and waaaay below freezing temperatures. Here in Central California it just gets chilly... no colder then 30 degrees Fahrenheit (about -1 degrees Celsius).


----------



## thompsonic

Kinda random, but looking at first tri bumps I found one that looks just like my tummy! (only slightly smaller :blush: I really need to diet)
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/4-your-bumps-224.html
It's quite far down, PreggoEggo's second picture. 
It's so frustrating cos I know I'm not PG yet I can't help thinking things when I see pictures like this!
And I H-A-T-E winter. I have reynodes syndrome so I can't stand being in the cold and I have a 30 min walk to school each day in the dark. It's horrible. Bring back summer I say!


----------



## lesleyann

thompsonic said:


> Kinda random, but looking at first tri bumps I found one that looks just like my tummy! (only slightly smaller :blush: I really need to diet)
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/4-your-bumps-224.html
> It's quite far down, PreggoEggo's second picture.
> It's so frustrating cos I know I'm not PG yet I can't help thinking things when I see pictures like this!
> And I H-A-T-E winter. I have reynodes syndrome so I can't stand being in the cold and I have a 30 min walk to school each day in the dark. It's horrible. Bring back summer I say!

the reason for 1st tri pictures its not really a baby bump its bloat, because baby does not become high enough to start making a bump till some time after 12weeks. so if you get bloated you will look like someone from 1st tri. 

so dont feel bad hun the ladies in 1st tri are just bloated because if you flick between 1st and 2nd the "bump" gets smaller before it gets bigger :thumbup:


EDIT:: if you want i could e-mail you a couple of my pictures to show you dont want to post bump picys in WTT


----------



## TacoTurtle

thompsonic said:


> Kinda random, but looking at first tri bumps I found one that looks just like my tummy! (only slightly smaller :blush: I really need to diet)
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/4-your-bumps-224.html
> It's quite far down, PreggoEggo's second picture.
> It's so frustrating cos I know I'm not PG yet I can't help thinking things when I see pictures like this!
> And I H-A-T-E winter. I have reynodes syndrome so I can't stand being in the cold and I have a 30 min walk to school each day in the dark. It's horrible. Bring back summer I say!

Ahh! Mine looks just like that sometimes too! I think we're both a bit mad :dohh:


----------



## thompsonic

Definitely :dohh:
Sometimes I wish magic lamps were real so I could magically be 20 or whatever and free to TTC all I like.


----------



## Blob

Lesleyann do you mean the bump pics after birth?? Just cos i CANNOT believe what mine looked like after its kinda sad huh :lol: 

Even having a baby in your 20s is kinda like giving up some of your childhood, i dont think i have grown up enough...although i LOVE being a mummy and i've been with my OH for 6yrs and we did want a baby soon. But you do lose a few friends as they are in such different places...

I think i'm feeling sad my little girl is growing up so fast its crazy!!! :shrug:


----------



## lesleyann

Blob said:


> Lesleyann do you mean the bump pics after birth?? Just cos i CANNOT believe what mine looked like after its kinda sad huh :lol:
> 
> Even having a baby in your 20s is kinda like giving up some of your childhood, i dont think i have grown up enough...although i LOVE being a mummy and i've been with my OH for 6yrs and we did want a baby soon. But you do lose a few friends as they are in such different places...
> 
> I think i'm feeling sad my little girl is growing up so fast its crazy!!! :shrug:

i have pre preg almost every week preg including just a few days before i gave birth and my gran has her wedding pictures of me the day before i did give birth lol, 3 or 4 days after birth belly pictures lol 


I love love love being a mummy but i was very mature and grown up most of the time before. But i do agree you no longer have a party life if you had one ect.

If any wants to see the pictures pm me your e-mail :thumbup: ill try and have them all sorted at some point tomorrow, and ill take one tomorrow to show 5 months on lol


----------



## Blob

Ha ha i could do them too though they are not so pretty :rofl: 

Yea i didnt even ever go out i dont really like drinking i much prefer going for meals thats why it shocked me :lol:


----------



## lesleyann

Blob said:


> Ha ha i could do them too though they are not so pretty :rofl:
> 
> Yea i didnt even ever go out i dont really like drinking i much prefer going for meals thats why it shocked me :lol:

i was ok till about 1week before i gave birth then the smark monster hit me and i looked a bit like a map lol


----------



## nadupoi

I'm just hoping I don't get stretch marks too bad. I always heard, though, that they're basically hereditary and my mom had them and my sisters had them... Maybe I'll be lucky? Haha, doubt it. I'm just afraid cuz OH is not a fan on stretch marks on the belly so I don't want him to think I look worse!


----------



## mandaa1220

I'm sure I'll have terrible strechmarks... my mom's were SO bad.. :dohh:

& tacoturtle, don't even complain start talking about the weather.. i live in NY and don't want to hear about lovely cali weather :nope:


----------



## xsophiexleax

nadupoi said:


> I'm just hoping I don't get stretch marks too bad. I always heard, though, that they're basically hereditary and my mom had them and my sisters had them... Maybe I'll be lucky? Haha, doubt it. I'm just afraid cuz OH is not a fan on stretch marks on the belly so I don't want him to think I look worse!

Don't worry my OH hates pregnant bellies all together so if I did get pg he'll be repulsed by me for months! :(


----------



## aidensxmomma

Hey ladies. I've been missing a while and trying to catch up. lol. 

Don't even get me started on the weather. I live in upper wisconsin, about 5 miles off the WI/Upper Michigan border and it's already snowed...twice. It's terrible. I absolutely hate winter and when it's cold and snowy in October, it irritates me. lol. 

I see we have some new faces, so welcome to our own little thread. :)

As for the whole birth discussion, I haven't had an epidural at all yet. When I wanted to get one when I was in labor with Aiden, I was already 9cm and ready to push. When I wanted one with Mady, the nurse told me to wait 10 minutes to see how I progressed (I was 4 cm) and by the time she checked again I was 7cm, so I didn't even have time to get one. I did get Stadol, however. I wish I could do a water birth but I don't think they're all that common in the US yet and I'm not sure if I could handle it. 

I got strech marks with both kids, but the ones from Aiden are not all that noticable anymore and the ones from Mady are starting to lighten, too. I don't even care about the strech marks, I just want my stomach to not look so much like jello. It *almost* puts me off from having another one. But nt quite. :rofl:


----------



## TacoTurtle

I've got stretch marks on my hips (I had a *huge* growth spurt between ages 9 and 10) so I'll probably get stretch marks on my bump, too!

Sophie, I'm sure your boyfriend loves you enough to get over his aversion to preggo bumps once you've got one of your own!

Gosh, I didn't realize so many ladies lived up north! I do remember freezing-cold days in other states, but I always found them to be romantic in some way. :blush: Honestly, I'd rather be someplace like NY or the UK... I'm not digging the California attitude. I'm originally from Virginia, and the states are polar opposites :dohh:


----------



## lesleyann

aidensxmomma said:


> Hey ladies. I've been missing a while and trying to catch up. lol.
> 
> Don't even get me started on the weather. I live in upper wisconsin, about 5 miles off the WI/Upper Michigan border and it's already snowed...twice. It's terrible. I absolutely hate winter and when it's cold and snowy in October, it irritates me. lol.
> 
> I see we have some new faces, so welcome to our own little thread. :)
> 
> As for the whole birth discussion, I haven't had an epidural at all yet. When I wanted to get one when I was in labor with Aiden, I was already 9cm and ready to push. When I wanted one with Mady, the nurse told me to wait 10 minutes to see how I progressed (I was 4 cm) and by the time she checked again I was 7cm, so I didn't even have time to get one. I did get Stadol, however. I wish I could do a water birth but I don't think they're all that common in the US yet and I'm not sure if I could handle it.
> 
> I got strech marks with both kids, but the ones from Aiden are not all that noticable anymore and the ones from Mady are starting to lighten, too. I don't even care about the strech marks, I just want my stomach to not look so much like jello. It *almost* puts me off from having another one. But nt quite. :rofl:

the jelly belly that slightly over hangs ?? lol i was watching a tv and they call it a mushroom top :growlmad: because if you have your jeans to low you look like a mushroom :growlmad: talk about nocking the confidence of people. 

my belly is still some way mushroom lol and im still like 28lbs over what i was pre-preg :dohh:


oh and no epi for me i was 8/9cm when i got to hospital so not time/ to far along gas and air only :dohh:


----------



## thompsonic

Eurgh I know I'll have stretchmarks cos I get them soo easily, I shot up 11 inches in a few years and was constantly growing so I have already on my hips and upper thighs, however I used to be really skinny and I have a bit of a 'mushroom top' (as you put it)already so hopefully I don't have that much tummy stretching to do!

On another note, has anyone seen Julie and Julia? I watched it last night and it was soo sad, she can't have kids and was looking at all these prams with such sadness, I started crying!


----------



## lesleyann

i had Smarks on my legs and very faint ones on my boobs lol before getting preg i now have them on my belly thighs some behind my knee caps :cry: they do look alot better than they did tough and i do admit at about 8weeks i put on a bikini and off i went swimming at butlins with my bubba.. 

There not Stretch marks there mummy marks :thumbup: everyone needs to remember that when they have children :thumbup: 


oh and morning :coffee:


EDIT:: the whole mushroom top is what someone said on the tv show this morning :dohh: when they where trying to make people feel better about how they look


----------



## TacoTurtle

Good morning!

OH's sister told me that it's best to start using cocoa butter or whatever you choose to combat stretch marks right away, as it helps keep skin moisturized from the get-go. 

I have a friend who had her baby girl in the summer of 2008. This past summer she was in bikinis and you can't even tell she was ever pregnant (except for the baby on her hip :haha:)


----------



## lesleyann

TacoTurtle said:


> Good morning!
> 
> OH's sister told me that it's best to start using cocoa butter or whatever you choose to combat stretch marks right away, as it helps keep skin moisturized from the get-go.
> 
> I have a friend who had her baby girl in the summer of 2008. This past summer she was in bikinis and you can't even tell she was ever pregnant (except for the baby on her hip :haha:)

i used palmers cocoa butter did not help one bit its sad to say no matter what you do if your ment to get mummy marks you will, there was many debates on the mummy mark cream and most people who used it got the marks same as those who did time and at some point it as more people who did not use the creams who did not get mummy marks, but Bio-oil is good for after appaently i have not tryied i dont have £15 a week spare to keep buying it just to have my belly look a bit better, if other people dont like my belly then dont have to look :thumbup:


----------



## thompsonic

Yeah I heard Bio-Oil doesn't stop you getting them, but makes them fades loads quicker afterwards..


----------



## TacoTurtle

£15 a week is what, almost thirty US dollars? That's expensive! I completely agree that if somebody doesn't like how I look they can look away!

So, my period is three days late, so I peed on a stick and... negative. Grrr... I wish it would just show up rather than play hide-and-seek with me.


----------



## lesleyann

TacoTurtle said:


> £15 a week is what, almost thirty US dollars? That's expensive! I completely agree that if somebody doesn't like how I look they can look away!
> 
> So, my period is three days late, so I peed on a stick and... negative. Grrr... I wish it would just show up rather than play hide-and-seek with me.

yeah its quite expensive for an oil lol 

and aww its horrible when it plays hide-and-seek i want a period lol OMG how bad is that lol ive not had one since Lo cant wait to get this stupid Depo out of my body :growlmad:


----------



## Blob

I used bio oil ALL the way through and i also was wearing a size 12 from 12 weeks until the end and i got them ALL the way up my legs and on by bum :dohh: But not much on my tummy WTF??


----------



## lesleyann

Blob said:


> I used bio oil ALL the way through and i also was wearing a size 12 from 12 weeks until the end and i got them ALL the way up my legs and on by bum :dohh: But not much on my tummy WTF??

omg i forgot the bum :dohh: then again maybe thats because i dont have to see my bum :shrug:


----------



## TacoTurtle

Blob said:


> I used bio oil ALL the way through and i also was wearing a size 12 from 12 weeks until the end and i got them ALL the way up my legs and on by bum :dohh: But not much on my tummy WTF??

Stretches on your bum too?! Goodness, my bum's already huge :dohh:


----------



## lesleyann

TacoTurtle said:


> Blob said:
> 
> 
> I used bio oil ALL the way through and i also was wearing a size 12 from 12 weeks until the end and i got them ALL the way up my legs and on by bum :dohh: But not much on my tummy WTF??
> 
> Stretches on your bum too?! Goodness, my bum's already huge :dohh:Click to expand...

dont forget the piles lots of women get from pushing :thumbup: dead sexy lol :haha:


----------



## Eightiesbirdx

Im so excited tomorrow :D. 

Should be getting my £100 and my new phone, and going shopping thats if nothing pisses our plans up the wall..Ill be gutted if it doesn't happen tomorrow, but then again theres always Saturday :)

How is everyone? x


----------



## Eightiesbirdx

Im so excited tomorrow :D. 

Should be getting my £100 and my new phone, and going shopping thats if nothing pisses our plans up the wall..Ill be gutted if it doesn't happen tomorrow, but then again theres always Saturday :)

How is everyone? x


----------



## bexoth2011

Hey everyone! im almost 18 years old. (one more month, woo!)
anndddd im wtt with my fiance until i'm in my 20's.
but it all depends on financial situations. if its not good then, we'll wait longer
& if its good when I'm 19 and we both have steady incomes & reliable jobs/careers, we mighttt try then.
i dunno tho
but yeah! 
hi everyone !!!


----------



## Eightiesbirdx

Grrr..Need to rant!!

Im so annoyed at OH, i dont know whether he's lied to me or not. Yesterday he told me the guy for the weight bench was coming and then he didn't show up, now i dont know who to blame that on.

And then he had £40 in his bank and spent that on his halloween costume instead of saving that for our promised spree..I dont know theres still hope of the guy coming to collect the weight bench still but something tells me he's lied to me about selling it when he hasn't really.

Its just all these promises, promises about the shoes/phone (i know its not his fault but he shouldn't really make promises if he cant keep them) and then he promised me a new phone by today and 100 and still nothing..Im so annoyed with him but i put on a brave face to hide it all..

Anyone think im over reacting here?


----------



## TacoTurtle

Eightiesbirdx said:


> Grrr..Need to rant!!
> 
> Im so annoyed at OH, i dont know whether he's lied to me or not. Yesterday he told me the guy for the weight bench was coming and then he didn't show up, now i dont know who to blame that on.
> 
> And then he had £40 in his bank and spent that on his halloween costume instead of saving that for our promised spree..I dont know theres still hope of the guy coming to collect the weight bench still but something tells me he's lied to me about selling it when he hasn't really.
> 
> Its just all these promises, promises about the shoes/phone (i know its not his fault but he shouldn't really make promises if he cant keep them) and then he promised me a new phone by today and 100 and still nothing..Im so annoyed with him but i put on a brave face to hide it all..
> 
> Anyone think im over reacting here?

My OH has pulled stuff like this, and claimed to have "forgotten" or he simply thinks it's "no big deal". Really, I just don't think guys understand us ladies very well. I'm sure he didn't mean to hurt you, but you have to let him know that he did so that stuff like this doesn't happen in the future!


----------



## Eightiesbirdx

Thanks TacoTurtle :)

Ohhh..Well what do you know..No phone and the bench guy has "supposidly" vanished..Oh how convenient *Sarcasm* :growlmad:

That means i have to wait until xmas for a new phone in like a month and twenty something days..Gah i dunno why i bother with boys sometimes lol :laugh2:


----------



## TacoTurtle

Eightiesbirdx said:


> Thanks TacoTurtle :)
> 
> Ohhh..Well what do you know..No phone and the bench guy has "supposidly" vanished..Oh how convenient *Sarcasm* :growlmad:
> 
> That means i have to wait until xmas for a new phone in like a month and twenty something days..Gah i dunno why i bother with boys sometimes lol :laugh2:

Don't you sometimes wish they weren't so cute?! I hate it when OHs pull stuff like that, but we all goof up sometimes, I suppose.

Hope all's well with you two :hugs:


----------



## nadupoi

I'm sorry! I hate when they do things like that... yesterday my OH's brother was over and they took my car up to put gas in it... he came back and said he didn't have my debit card but already put gas in the CAR!!! I gave him the card and he left, but didnt' come back. FORGOT to tell me he was going to show his brother around town. In my new car. OK. 

I totally know what you mean.


----------



## TacoTurtle

My OH has been oddly supportive of me lately... I mean, I had a rotten weekend (mom's in the hostpital, my house got TP'd, I've got midterms to take care of and work's been complete madness!) but things have been more relaxed today and he's still going out of his way to do things for me. It's nice!

He's been doing a lot of talking about us living in Florida for a few months when he moves out there next summer, and he's been talking about "our house" and "our kids" and being generally sweet and broody. :haha: After my m/c in July we teetered off course and nearly hated each other, but now that we're back on track he's been absolutely amazing! :happydance:


Anywho... enough about my OH :blush:

How are all you ladies doing?


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hiya Im 18 :) and TTC in 2012/2013 maybe a bit later! :( x


----------



## Blob

Hey :hi: I hate waiting for no.2 and then it makes me feel bad that i dont appreciate my girl now :lol:


----------



## HannahGraceee

thats what i feel like, i love my little girl to bits but i just miss the preparing for the newbaby and the excitment and the baby inside :lol:!!


----------



## Blob

Yea i even hated being pregnant but now i miss the kicks :lol: But i feel so guilty to want another one :cry:


----------



## HannahGraceee

same i hated it at the time, but i wish i could just do it over!


----------



## Blob

OMG me too i keep looking at my bump and thinking that really it was soooo nice and i hated it at the time :lol: I'm so determined to love every tiny little bit next time :lol:

Whats your reason for waiting if you dont mind me asking :blush:


----------



## mandaa1220

Welcome girlies xx :hugs:

I think its completely normal to miss being pregnant.. it's a major body and hormone change.. and plus it's natural for women :flower:


----------



## MJ Girl

Hiya! I thought I would introduce myself on this forum as it was brought to my attention My real name is Melissa! :) I'm 17, turning 18 in June. OH and I will be looking to purchase a house in January (I will be done with high school). I will be going to college in August 2010, and graduating in 2012 from nursing school. I'm looking forward to starting a family, but right now, I feel buying a house is the next step in OH and I's relationship, and I'm okay with that! :)


----------



## Blob

:hi: :hi:

Thats awesome hun, there are tons of people here to enjoy the wait with :)


----------



## HannahGraceee

Blob said:


> OMG me too i keep looking at my bump and thinking that really it was soooo nice and i hated it at the time :lol: I'm so determined to love every tiny little bit next time :lol:
> 
> Whats your reason for waiting if you dont mind me asking :blush:

My reasons are OH doesn't want other for 4 years or more - financial reasons I still live with my parents


----------



## lesleyann

hey hot been in here for a little while. sooo 

Hello everyone!! :hugs: lol 

just found out im having a dinner out for my 18th :happydance: on the 13th :happydance:

Aparently my mum had booked this huge hotel room and everything but because i had not left kyle overnight yet or for longer than 4 hours lol she cancelled it so we going out for a meal now with a nice carvery (sp?) and of course my little man will be there with his food pot lol but no meat for him :haha: veggies and a choc pud im thinking as a little treat for him on his mummys 18th :thumbup:

Now all i need to do is get some money to get some ID lol but i wont get that till after my birthday now :dohh: oh well aslong as its here before the new year


----------



## angel1990

hiya, im lucy and im 19. im so broody its untrue!! we are going to start trying when we get a house though!!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

lesleyann said:


> hey hot been in here for a little while. sooo
> 
> Hello everyone!! :hugs: lol
> 
> just found out im having a dinner out for my 18th :happydance: on the 13th :happydance:
> 
> Aparently my mum had booked this huge hotel room and everything but because i had not left kyle overnight yet or for longer than 4 hours lol she cancelled it so we going out for a meal now with a nice carvery (sp?) and of course my little man will be there with his food pot lol but no meat for him :haha: veggies and a choc pud im thinking as a little treat for him on his mummys 18th :thumbup:
> 
> Now all i need to do is get some money to get some ID lol but i wont get that till after my birthday now :dohh: oh well aslong as its here before the new year

Awww i hope you have a lovely 18th babe :) Ava was a month old on mine so i didnt even wanna go to dinner as my c-section scar was all infected :| :sick: lol 

Havent even been clubbing yet - im too scared, but some girls on here are making me :lol: were going to southampton 

do you not have a passport babe? x :shrug:


----------



## HannahGraceee

:hi: Hiya Lucy :) x


----------



## lesleyann

HannahGraceee said:


> lesleyann said:
> 
> 
> hey hot been in here for a little while. sooo
> 
> Hello everyone!! :hugs: lol
> 
> just found out im having a dinner out for my 18th :happydance: on the 13th :happydance:
> 
> Aparently my mum had booked this huge hotel room and everything but because i had not left kyle overnight yet or for longer than 4 hours lol she cancelled it so we going out for a meal now with a nice carvery (sp?) and of course my little man will be there with his food pot lol but no meat for him :haha: veggies and a choc pud im thinking as a little treat for him on his mummys 18th :thumbup:
> 
> Now all i need to do is get some money to get some ID lol but i wont get that till after my birthday now :dohh: oh well aslong as its here before the new year
> 
> Awww i hope you have a lovely 18th babe :) Ava was a month old on mine so i didnt even wanna go to dinner as my c-section scar was all infected :| :sick: lol
> 
> Havent even been clubbing yet - im too scared, but some girls on here are making me :lol: were going to southampton
> 
> do you not have a passport babe? x :shrug:Click to expand...

it ran out in jan lol and i doubt they will take an out od date passport with picture from when i was like 13 lol awww hope you enjoy your clubbing hun


----------



## HannahGraceee

lesleyann said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lesleyann said:
> 
> 
> hey hot been in here for a little while. sooo
> 
> Hello everyone!! :hugs: lol
> 
> just found out im having a dinner out for my 18th :happydance: on the 13th :happydance:
> 
> Aparently my mum had booked this huge hotel room and everything but because i had not left kyle overnight yet or for longer than 4 hours lol she cancelled it so we going out for a meal now with a nice carvery (sp?) and of course my little man will be there with his food pot lol but no meat for him :haha: veggies and a choc pud im thinking as a little treat for him on his mummys 18th :thumbup:
> 
> Now all i need to do is get some money to get some ID lol but i wont get that till after my birthday now :dohh: oh well aslong as its here before the new year
> 
> Awww i hope you have a lovely 18th babe :) Ava was a month old on mine so i didnt even wanna go to dinner as my c-section scar was all infected :| :sick: lol
> 
> Havent even been clubbing yet - im too scared, but some girls on here are making me :lol: were going to southampton
> 
> do you not have a passport babe? x :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> it ran out in jan lol and i doubt they will take an out od date passport with picture from when i was like 13 lol awww hope you enjoy your clubbing hunClick to expand...

Good point lol my passport pictures from when i was 14!! i cant wait till mine runs out i hate that picture!! :lol: 
Hope you have fun when you go out too babe :) x


----------



## lesleyann

HannahGraceee said:


> lesleyann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lesleyann said:
> 
> 
> hey hot been in here for a little while. sooo
> 
> Hello everyone!! :hugs: lol
> 
> just found out im having a dinner out for my 18th :happydance: on the 13th :happydance:
> 
> Aparently my mum had booked this huge hotel room and everything but because i had not left kyle overnight yet or for longer than 4 hours lol she cancelled it so we going out for a meal now with a nice carvery (sp?) and of course my little man will be there with his food pot lol but no meat for him :haha: veggies and a choc pud im thinking as a little treat for him on his mummys 18th :thumbup:
> 
> Now all i need to do is get some money to get some ID lol but i wont get that till after my birthday now :dohh: oh well aslong as its here before the new year
> 
> Awww i hope you have a lovely 18th babe :) Ava was a month old on mine so i didnt even wanna go to dinner as my c-section scar was all infected :| :sick: lol
> 
> Havent even been clubbing yet - im too scared, but some girls on here are making me :lol: were going to southampton
> 
> do you not have a passport babe? x :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> it ran out in jan lol and i doubt they will take an out od date passport with picture from when i was like 13 lol awww hope you enjoy your clubbing hunClick to expand...
> 
> Good point lol my passport pictures from when i was 14!! i cant wait till mine runs out i hate that picture!! :lol:
> Hope you have fun when you go out too babe :) xClick to expand...


Well i worked it out 

£50 for prov licence 
£29 for doctor to sign it 
£3 for pictures 
£2 for good postage 

Total Cost £84 :dohh:

For passport is £70 plus everything else 

Passport pictures are always horrible lol


----------



## HannahGraceee

£29 for your doctor to sign it!! ridicious! 

I got my prov the other day :) my first leason saturday im so scared!! :( lol


----------



## lesleyann

HannahGraceee said:


> £29 for your doctor to sign it!! ridicious!
> 
> I got my prov the other day :) my first leason saturday im so scared!! :( lol

i thought she was joking when i asked :nope: oh drives so when i decide to learn he can teach me lol and ill get insured of his car then use the guy who gave him lessons to get the number to take the tests after a few lessons with him.. discount :happydance: 

How long did it take to come though once you sent it off?


----------



## HannahGraceee

Not even a week! i was thinking with the postal stike it would take well over a month!!


----------



## lesleyann

HannahGraceee said:


> Not even a week! i was thinking with the postal stike it would take well over a month!!

thats good ive sent off for the form and by my birthday i should have the money :happydance:


----------



## HannahGraceee

:happydance: x


----------



## lesleyann

HannahGraceee said:


> :happydance: x

plus note my new red dress just came :happydance: thinking i might wear it for my birthday lol i only wear a dress once a year normally Oh's works do lol so might get 2 out of this dress lol


----------



## lesleyann

:growlmad: ok i said my dress came well theres a gem missing and a hole in the dress thing is if i return it i will have paid postage for it to come to me and for me to send it back for F all !!! £5 out of pocket... 

How the hell is that fair :growlmad:

I brought it off ebay described as in new condition 

now i get £11.57 back but £2.50 postage each way i have to still pay if i return it :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## xsophiexleax

That's just not fair! :growlmad: it's not your fault they sent you a dodgy dress!
Assholes! :dohh:

Haven't been on here for a couple of days, how is everyone? :flower:


----------



## HannahGraceee

WTF! thats is out of order, surely any decent person would say sorry refund all money and cover postage back!! WTF! :hissy:!!


----------



## mandaa1220

i hate that about ebay, when you're the buyer it stinks! i'm waiting for something expensive to arrive now, so hopefully everything is okay!


----------



## mandaa1220

and i hope you have a fab birthday xx


----------



## MJ Girl

Hope you have wonderful 18th! And Ebay does stink lol! That's what sucks about it, you just gotta trust that it is in good condition!


----------



## TacoTurtle

OH set a date for us to TTC! Woohoo! Summer of 2013 :happydance: I'm so excited that he's willing to do even that :winkwink: He's also decided that he wants to be engaged before he leaves for bootcamp... in the beginning of May next year! Gosh, I'm so excited :happydance:


----------



## mandaa1220

TacoTurtle said:


> OH set a date for us to TTC! Woohoo! Summer of 2013 :happydance: I'm so excited that he's willing to do even that :winkwink: He's also decided that he wants to be engaged before he leaves for bootcamp... in the beginning of May next year! Gosh, I'm so excited :happydance:

congrats hun xx


----------



## TacoTurtle

mandaa1220 said:


> TacoTurtle said:
> 
> 
> OH set a date for us to TTC! Woohoo! Summer of 2013 :happydance: I'm so excited that he's willing to do even that :winkwink: He's also decided that he wants to be engaged before he leaves for bootcamp... in the beginning of May next year! Gosh, I'm so excited :happydance:
> 
> congrats hun xxClick to expand...

Thanks! :hugs:


----------



## xsophiexleax

Aww congrats! :D xx


----------



## Blob

HannahGraceee said:


> Blob said:
> 
> 
> OMG me too i keep looking at my bump and thinking that really it was soooo nice and i hated it at the time :lol: I'm so determined to love every tiny little bit next time :lol:
> 
> Whats your reason for waiting if you dont mind me asking :blush:
> 
> My reasons are OH doesn't want other for 4 years or more - financial reasons I still live with my parentsClick to expand...

Ahhh OK good reasons :lol: sorry I'm really nosey :flower: Unfortunately I'm never going to get to move away from home as my OH is a farmer and is in buisness with my parents so thats pretty shitty :dohh:


----------



## Blob

mandaa1220 said:


> TacoTurtle said:
> 
> 
> OH set a date for us to TTC! Woohoo! Summer of 2013 :happydance: I'm so excited that he's willing to do even that :winkwink: He's also decided that he wants to be engaged before he leaves for bootcamp... in the beginning of May next year! Gosh, I'm so excited :happydance:
> 
> congrats hun xxClick to expand...

Yea congrats thats awesome :happydance:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Congratulations TacoTurtle!! :happydance:

How are you all? x


----------



## lesleyann

no happy with oh today he just tryied to show me a laptop he would buy me that was totally crap! crap memory the lot for like £100 that dont no if the battery works ect.. When he knows what i want if i was to get my own laptop and then he goes and shows me this pile of crap i would not even give kyle..

Its made up from different brands of which he no's i do not like or trust Refurb on to vista or xp when i want windows 7 Grrr :dohh: plus he was already in bad books before this :growlmad:


----------



## HannahGraceee

I know what you mean babe, id rather pay more for a laptop that id trust (iykwim)


----------



## lesleyann

HannahGraceee said:


> I know what you mean babe, id rather pay more for a laptop that id trust (iykwim)

best bit is though i never asked him to buy me one i said i would sell my pc and use that money plus some extra to by myself a laptop so now ive found some wicked 500gb mem 2gb ram £1,000 laptops wonder what he says! lol or one with a finger print reading for £1,500 lol bet i dont get though lol :haha:


----------



## TacoTurtle

Yay, thanks ladies!

If OH buys that laptop, just say it's his :haha:
Clearly you know what you want in a PC, and you know how to get it!


----------



## mandaa1220

aww hun i'm sorry, it sucks especially when the OH's are already in trouble and then do something to piss you off. :growlmad:

unfortunately i have the opposite problem, maybe we should trade OH's? :rofl:
i would rather him save the money and find the best and cheapest deal, like i usually do for him (ebay, amazon) but he always has to buy the BEST even if it costs a fortune more! i'm a deal shopper though... it's in my nature, so i usually look where things i want are and offer suggestions of hwere cheap deals are so he knows...

but this year he said he's going shopping on black friday for my birthday and christmas, so maybe he's looking for deals :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## lesleyann

mandaa1220 said:


> aww hun i'm sorry, it sucks especially when the OH's are already in trouble and then do something to piss you off. :growlmad:
> 
> unfortunately i have the opposite problem, maybe we should trade OH's? :rofl:
> i would rather him save the money and find the best and cheapest deal, like i usually do for him (ebay, amazon) but he always has to buy the BEST even if it costs a fortune more! i'm a deal shopper though... it's in my nature, so i usually look where things i want are and offer suggestions of hwere cheap deals are so he knows...
> 
> but this year he said he's going shopping on black friday for my birthday and christmas, so maybe he's looking for deals :happydance: :happydance:

im very much a deal kinda girl hell i do it with all my shopping lol but when it comes to things like tv's, laptops ect id rather spend a bit more to get something thats better and will last longer.

your oh sounds great though well aslong as you have the money to afford it :thumbup:


----------



## Blob

lesleyann said:


> mandaa1220 said:
> 
> 
> 
> aww hun i'm sorry, it sucks especially when the OH's are already in trouble and then do something to piss you off. :growlmad:
> 
> unfortunately i have the opposite problem, maybe we should trade OH's? :rofl:
> i would rather him save the money and find the best and cheapest deal, like i usually do for him (ebay, amazon) but he always has to buy the BEST even if it costs a fortune more! i'm a deal shopper though... it's in my nature, so i usually look where things i want are and offer suggestions of hwere cheap deals are so he knows...
> 
> but this year he said he's going shopping on black friday for my birthday and christmas, so maybe he's looking for deals :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> im very much a deal kinda girl hell i do it with all my shopping lol but when it comes to things like tv's, laptops ect id rather spend a bit more to get something thats better and will last longer.
> 
> your oh sounds great though well aslong as you have the money to afford it :thumbup:Click to expand...


Iam totally baaaaaaaad i just spend spend spend and if i see something i want i wont take anything less :dohh: its not good :lol:


----------



## mandaa1220

do you know what makes the most mad about him? he never does things "just because"... he never surprises me or anything. i just want to feel like he cares about me, becuase i do those things for him but he never does.:growlmad:


----------



## xsophiexleax

mandaa1220 said:


> but this year he said he's going shopping on black friday for my birthday and christmas, so maybe he's looking for deals :happydance: :happydance:

Right I'm really sorry if this sounds dumb! But what is black friday? :huh:

My OH doesn't really surprise me either :nope: last time he did was about 2 years ago!! :(


----------



## mandaa1220

ohhh idk if you guys have it over there... here its the day after thanksgiving (friday) where all of the stores officially start the "christmas" shopping time adn they have the BEST deals those days. it's so busy though!! :dohh:


----------



## lesleyann

guessing your black friday is kind of like our Jan sales thats the only time xmas stuff is really on offer :dohh: 


Well i got my dress sorted and everything ready for my doctor to sign for my prov licence :happydance: so i then can buy booze if i want to lol and i looked for insurence for my prov £855 per year on my oh's car, oh is 21 in may so if then i can drive his car if his in it :happydance: found some lessions for £10.50 an hour :happydance:


----------



## Blob

Wow thats great!! I couldnt face the idea of doing my driving test again lol it was far too scary ha ha ha!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

OMG! Its firday... my leassons tomo!


----------



## Strawberries

Is black friday not Friday the 13th? :S :shrug:


----------



## lesleyann

Strawberries said:


> Is black friday not Friday the 13th? :S :shrug:

cant be :haha: its my birthday so its a great day :haha: 


i dont no though lol


----------



## mandaa1220

nope it is the friday after thanksgiving.. this year i think the 27th.
all of the big stores have the best deals on this day, but if you want to go shopping, you have to be prepared for it to be busy... the stores open up at like 4 am this day and have deals like 4 am to 12, but it's first come first serve, so everyone wakes up real early if they want to go shopping.

we also have sales after christmas here, for hte like following week, but black friday is the big "prior to christmas" shopping day... it's supposed to be the kick off to christmas shopping and it's when things get chaotic at malls here


----------



## xsophiexleax

Ahhhh we don't have anything like that. Spose that's a good thing cos i can't stand shopping when it's really crowded!! :|


----------



## TacoTurtle

I'm from the States and I've never even been out of the house on a Black Friday! Usually I'm home, relaxing after Thanksgiving, but I'm going out shopping with OH this year. We're planning on going to the next town over before the sun even rises to get some shopping in! I'm actually quite excited for it.


----------



## Blob

I want to do some sales shopping :lol: JEALOUS!!!


----------



## Eightiesbirdx

Ohh..ive been away for so long had a lot of reading to do :rofl:

Just been so pre-occupied with college and work on Tuesday and my parents silver wedding anniversary (25 years incase no one knew lol)..And town with OH yesterday :)


----------



## Lil-woowoo

:flower:Hey just wanted to say hi to everyone. I am in my final year at uni and would love to TTC next year when i finish. I am 23 and have a 4 year old son and dont want to leave to much of a gap. Me and BF feel we are in a better financial and stable position to have another bub:flower:. Cant wait x


----------



## mandaa1220

hello and welcome...
well this weekend has been a lazy one.. haven't accomplished all that much, besides hanging around with OH. am here at his house now to help him with his homework unfortunately and then i have my own paper to finish :nope:

not too busy in here lately eh?


----------



## IWntaBaby

Hiya everyone, I'm Jay, and I'm 16 in January, and I was directed here from the pregnancy part, after posting this https://www.babyandbump.com/teen-pregnancy/218708-15-want-baby.html and getting alot of rather uncalled for reactions. I didn't say I was going to go out and have sex with some homeless guy to get pregnant, I didn't say I was GOING to get pregnant, I just basically said I was broody and wanted some advice. Alot of people assumed things about me and what not, assumed I was un educated, ect, but in reality, I know how hard it'd be and I know I should, and am going to wait, until I have finished collage and uni and am married. But yeah, only NINE YEARS LEFT >:c( I may go mental. How long is everyone else waiting? 
Jay.x


----------



## IWntaBaby

Lil-woowoo said:


> :flower:Hey just wanted to say hi to everyone. I am in my final year at uni and would love to TTC next year when i finish. I am 23 and have a 4 year old son and dont want to leave to much of a gap. Me and BF feel we are in a better financial and stable position to have another bub:flower:. Cant wait x

New to this so I don't know if I am replying or not, haha. How did you cope with Uni with a baby/toddler? And is your BF the dad of your boy? Jay.x


----------



## Blob

:hi: Everyone :) 
Lil-woowoo I was at uni when my LO was born but then i gave up till after i have had children so we're waiting to have our second too. Will be nice to get back to uni, what are you doing??


----------



## xsophiexleax

IWntaBaby said:


> Hiya everyone, I'm Jay, and I'm 16 in January, and I was directed here from the pregnancy part, after posting this https://www.babyandbump.com/teen-pregnancy/218708-15-want-baby.html and getting alot of rather uncalled for reactions. I didn't say I was going to go out and have sex with some homeless guy to get pregnant, I didn't say I was GOING to get pregnant, I just basically said I was broody and wanted some advice. Alot of people assumed things about me and what not, assumed I was un educated, ect, but in reality, I know how hard it'd be and I know I should, and am going to wait, until I have finished collage and uni and am married. But yeah, only NINE YEARS LEFT >:c( I may go mental. How long is everyone else waiting?
> Jay.x

Heya!
Don't worry you won't get stick from us cos we all totally understand! We're all in the same position as you
I'm only 18 myself and I'm waiting years & years so I'll be lurking here for a long time haha
xxx


----------



## Lil-woowoo

IWntaBaby said:


> Lil-woowoo said:
> 
> 
> :flower:Hey just wanted to say hi to everyone. I am in my final year at uni and would love to TTC next year when i finish. I am 23 and have a 4 year old son and dont want to leave to much of a gap. Me and BF feel we are in a better financial and stable position to have another bub:flower:. Cant wait x
> 
> New to this so I don't know if I am replying or not, haha. How did you cope with Uni with a baby/toddler? And is your BF the dad of your boy? Jay.xClick to expand...

Hi Jay, yeah hes my wee boys dad. Yeah uni is a lot more hard work with a kid, but my wee boys dad has been a great help and does a lot for both of us. Because i am training to be a nurse i have to work all hours and that i found really tough, there has been times i wanted to leave but i have pushed myself through and about to get there only 9 months left:happydance: x x


----------



## TacoTurtle

I'm going to uni next year, and at that point OH and I will start NTNP! Obviously we'd prefer to get pregnant once I'm done, so we won't start actually TTC until I'm done... most likely summer of 2013. 

I definitely admire you, Lil-woowoo for pushing through uni with a little one! That's impressive :thumbup:


----------



## mandaa1220

i'm in college right now (university as you say) and will have my bachelors in 2012... so would be really hard if i were to get pg now, as i'm going to be a teacher and it requires lots of fieldwork and time.


----------



## KA92

hi guys my real name is Kim, i'm 17 from dundee, Scotland. I'm at uni atm so WTT is a good option, as my boyfriend is too. We'v just suffered a m/c so wel be waiting a long time before TTC. My boyfriends an amazing guy been together around 4 or 5 months (i never know our anniversary date). He's pretty much my best friend :)

x


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

IWntaBaby said:


> Hiya everyone, I'm Jay, and I'm 16 in January, and I was directed here from the pregnancy part, after posting this https://www.babyandbump.com/teen-pregnancy/218708-15-want-baby.html *and getting alot of rather uncalled for reactions*. I didn't say I was going to go out and have sex with some homeless guy to get pregnant, I didn't say I was GOING to get pregnant, I just basically said I was broody and wanted some advice. Alot of people assumed things about me and what not, assumed I was un educated, ect, but in reality, *I know how hard it'd be and I know I should*, and am going to wait, until I have finished collage and uni and am married. But yeah, only NINE YEARS LEFT >:c( I may go mental. How long is everyone else waiting?
> Jay.x

Hunni I dont think the reactions were uncalled for we they just gave you the truth and the way you posted it sounded like you were serioslu considering it. You really have no idea how hard it is and when you finish college uni etc you will be so pleased that you give your baby everything and more :hugs:

Being broody is hard I know i'm broody now and I already have a baby chin up and look after families babies you will soon have your own. 9 years will go quickly
xx


----------



## thompsonic

Helloooo everyone haven't posted in a while :) I've chosen my A Level options! English Lit English Lang Theatre Studies and Psycholog. Not everyones cup of tea because I'm really excited :happydance:

Can't stop having baby dreams :dohh: Had a really good un last night. 

And IWntaBaby- I know some of the reactions may have seemed a bit, ranty, but those girls know how hard it is and where just trying to stop you making a mistake you might regret. Us broody people are stubborn so sometimes you have to be harsh to get the message in.... I'm sure they were just looking out for you, not meaning to have a go. :thumbup: Anyway welcome!


----------



## Eightiesbirdx

God..Im so nervous!.

I start my work placement officially tomorrow and im so terrified..I finish at 3 so i think thats the only perk going for it at the minute so im terrified incase they dont like me or end up firing me over something stupid..Ive met the people im working with and they seem an alright bunch but i guess im just being paranoid. And what makes it worse is im the only rocker in the whole department..Sheer chaos!

And im coming down with a cold so that means i cant have anytime off now, so i have to go to work and college and infect everyone which sounds fun lol! :laugh2:

Anyway, im boring everyone..How has everyone been? x


----------



## lesleyann

hey everyone, got my bathroom light fixed today no more shaving in the shower in the dark lol :happydance: just been working out oh's over time to see how many hours he needs to put in lol 15 hours for kyles car seat, 25 hours for sofa, 20 hours for my xmas and bday presents. 45 hours for my laptop lol sooo so far thats 105 hours with out adding anything else lol But its also 28 hours to pay off our holiday lol so really to get everything and have some left over his got to put in say 200hours lol 


With 8weeks to do all that lol so looks like i wont see oh to much this month and next month lol and possibly some on jan lol


----------



## KA92

im doing english, hostory and psychology at uni if you like english and that you will love it trust me thompsonoic(sorry guys im not good with names...ever)
:) if you want to ask anything if you get sutck feel free

and im WTT for a few years sih but if it happens it happens :)

Good luck with your work placement...try lempsip captuals and hot orange...always helps for me when im getting a cold


----------



## Lil-woowoo

:flower:Thank you TacoTurtle, it is hard work but i wouldnt change it for the world:happydance: x


----------



## Blob

lesleyann said:


> hey everyone, got my bathroom light fixed today no more shaving in the shower in the dark lol :happydance: just been working out oh's over time to see how many hours he needs to put in lol 15 hours for kyles car seat, 25 hours for sofa, 20 hours for my xmas and bday presents. 45 hours for my laptop lol sooo so far thats 105 hours with out adding anything else lol But its also 28 hours to pay off our holiday lol so really to get everything and have some left over his got to put in say 200hours lol
> 
> 
> With 8weeks to do all that lol so looks like i wont see oh to much this month and next month lol and possibly some on jan lol

Awww bless your OH... poor guy :lol: He is going to be passed out at christmas.


----------



## lesleyann

Blob said:


> lesleyann said:
> 
> 
> hey everyone, got my bathroom light fixed today no more shaving in the shower in the dark lol :happydance: just been working out oh's over time to see how many hours he needs to put in lol 15 hours for kyles car seat, 25 hours for sofa, 20 hours for my xmas and bday presents. 45 hours for my laptop lol sooo so far thats 105 hours with out adding anything else lol But its also 28 hours to pay off our holiday lol so really to get everything and have some left over his got to put in say 200hours lol
> 
> 
> With 8weeks to do all that lol so looks like i wont see oh to much this month and next month lol and possibly some on jan lol
> 
> Awww bless your OH... poor guy :lol: He is going to be passed out at christmas.Click to expand...

lol well i cut it down abit lol dont need a new sofa now, some bits dont need as much as he said :dohh: so 90 hours lol really alot of that extra 100 was £1,000 to play with for fun lol and his not aloud in work early enough in the morning to put that many hours in and i dont like being here all alone at night time :blush:


----------



## Blob

Teehee hee!! If Robin was on hours not salery i'd be counting them up too :) But as it happens he's agreed to not getting payed till Jan :dohh:


----------



## lesleyann

Blob said:


> Teehee hee!! If Robin was on hours not salery i'd be counting them up too :) But as it happens he's agreed to not getting payed till Jan :dohh:

oh is on salery lol but he gets £10 over time by hour lol but only in november and december lol


----------



## mandaa1220

hi ladies !! been so busy lately with work and school... coming to the end of the semester, so there's so much work! :growlmad: i can't wait til we break for the holiday season!!


----------



## Blob

lesleyann said:


> Blob said:
> 
> 
> Teehee hee!! If Robin was on hours not salery i'd be counting them up too :) But as it happens he's agreed to not getting payed till Jan :dohh:
> 
> oh is on salery lol but he gets £10 over time by hour lol but only in november and december lolClick to expand...

Damn this having our own buisness would be much more fun taking other peoples money... Although since we do Turkeys over xmas there better be a good bonus... spesh since we are totally skint through not being payed till Jan :dohh:


----------



## lesleyann

Blob said:


> lesleyann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blob said:
> 
> 
> Teehee hee!! If Robin was on hours not salery i'd be counting them up too :) But as it happens he's agreed to not getting payed till Jan :dohh:
> 
> oh is on salery lol but he gets £10 over time by hour lol but only in november and december lolClick to expand...
> 
> Damn this having our own buisness would be much more fun taking other peoples money... Although since we do Turkeys over xmas there better be a good bonus... spesh since we are totally skint through not being payed till Jan :dohh:Click to expand...

that sucks we are lucky with oh's work money wise really. we got £500 as a gift when kyle was born, £10 an hour overtime at the works do we run up a huge tab for the boss lol and there xmas bonus which you get depending on how much over time you put in so by last years oh should be getting atlest £400 as a bonus :haha:

I think its better to work for your self but you cant just get paid way more for doing more work lol


----------



## mandaa1220

yeah well... my OH delivers pizzas :rofl:


----------



## Blob

You get payed soooo less as you're trying to make the buisness work :lol: But i try and stay out of it i leave it up to them! Awwww Kyle is totally going to get some awesome pressies this year then :)


----------



## Blob

mandaa1220 said:


> yeah well... my OH delivers pizzas :rofl:


Least you get some good pizza then...hmmmm i'd kill for some pizza right now! Am sitting on the floor of my kitchen as Tabs is in the living room and i dont want to wake her :blush:


----------



## lesleyann

ohhh free pizza lol much better than a drum kit or a guitar or a amp blah boring!!! lol


----------



## mandaa1220

it's pizza hut pizza! and he makes it the bestttt - lots and lots of cheese!

i eat TOO Much pizza though... luckily OH makes lots of money in tips at his job so it actually pays pretty well... for like 6 hours, he can make like 70 dollars just in tips with a payout of 50 dollars still, so its worth it


----------



## Blob

Pffft i'd be taking a pizza job if it meant i could eat it :lol: I would work for nothing mmmmm....pizza


----------



## mandaa1220

Blob said:


> Pffft i'd be taking a pizza job if it meant i could eat it :lol: I would work for nothing mmmmm....pizza

:rofl: you'd get nice and plump working there huh?


----------



## Blob

Mmmmm fast metabolism...though perhaps not that fast ha ha ha!! Though i am eating pancakes for lunch :rofl: My OH keeps saying that one day i'll be huge as i'll keep eating the same even though my metabolism will have slowed...he's just jealous!! :)


----------



## mandaa1220

unfortunately.. the pizza has started getting to me.. i really need to diet, but its just so hard!!!!


----------



## Blob

:rofl: Yea i know what you mean...i find it sooo hard to say no...in fact i cant :cry:


----------



## mandaa1220

well.. i officially smell, so gotta get in the shower and go to class ! :nope:
talk to you ladies later!


----------



## xsophiexleax

I work in a pizza takeaway 4 nights a week & get a free pizza after every shift :D surprisingly i'm not actually fed up of it yet!!


----------



## lesleyann

trying to think of what to cook for dinner since as you all no Oh is doing loads of over time lol well currently in work from 6am - 6:30pm lol but dont get home til 7pm and Baby goes to bed around 9pm lol 

Im thinking maybe some lamb grills with chips or something i :shrug:


----------



## Blob

I'm doing cod and chips :lol: Though i am making it myself so i think that counts a bit :rofl: 

Yea Tabs goes to bed around 9 too :dohh:


----------



## mandaa1220

make something easy and simple and then relax


----------



## Blob

Relax....i have a 1yr old who is a total terror she wont sleep till around 9 and then all i want to do is get to bed incase she wakes me up all night :dohh: I figured out i'm not going to get a lie in for at least 18 years :cry:


----------



## mandaa1220

Blob said:


> Relax....i have a 1yr old who is a total terror she wont sleep till around 9 and then all i want to do is get to bed incase she wakes me up all night :dohh: I figured out i'm not going to get a lie in for at least 18 years :cry:

i'll come to scotland and babysit :smug:


----------



## Blob

:happydance: OMG that would be amazing :lol: If only!! Tee hee! I've never left her at night yet :lol: I left her for 3hrs and then during the day while i made her bday cake


----------



## KA92

i live in scotland already lol 

sorry i just noticed the converstaion you guys must be so tierd :(


----------



## mandaa1220

I really really really want to visit over to Europe.. I've never been over there and I soooo want to, especially ever since joining this site, it's made me want to all the more. I LOVE to travel! Unfortunately, I'm stuck over in the boring United States.. :dohh:


----------



## xsophiexleax

What part of the US are you from? x


----------



## mandaa1220

xsophiexleax said:


> What part of the US are you from? x

NY... not the city though


----------



## StonesWife

mandaa1220 said:


> I really really really want to visit over to Europe.. I've never been over there and I soooo want to, especially ever since joining this site, it's made me want to all the more. I LOVE to travel! Unfortunately, I'm stuck over in the boring United States.. :dohh:

Well my dear atleast you're in the fun state, I'm in MONTANA!!:blush: lol I moved here last fall from Florida. What was I thinking? :cry: But I met my fiance here so I guess thats the best part:happydance:


----------



## Lil-woowoo

I love the US would really love to move over some day. I have been to florida 3 times and las vegas loved it loads x


----------



## shocker

Shocker found a pregnancy magazine down the side of her bed last night and is insanely broody right now!!!


----------



## mandaa1220

Lil-woowoo said:


> I love the US would really love to move over some day. I have been to florida 3 times and las vegas loved it loads x

i LOVE florida & vegas... been to both many times... and am going to florida again in january with oh :happydance:


----------



## mandaa1220

StonesWife said:


> mandaa1220 said:
> 
> 
> I really really really want to visit over to Europe.. I've never been over there and I soooo want to, especially ever since joining this site, it's made me want to all the more. I LOVE to travel! Unfortunately, I'm stuck over in the boring United States.. :dohh:
> 
> Well my dear atleast you're in the fun state, I'm in MONTANA!!:blush: lol I moved here last fall from Florida. What was I thinking? :cry: But I met my fiance here so I guess thats the best part:happydance:Click to expand...

montana... hmm. is it very countryside? i dont think i could do that....

when i think of montana.. i think of like hunting and fishing :blush:


----------



## xsophiexleax

Ahhh I wanna go back to Florida! :( I wanna go back to NY as well actually even though I've already been 3 times lol, my mum loves it so we keep going back!


----------



## lesleyann

morning :coffee: 

So happy kyle did not get me up at like 7am today lol!!! insted 8am but he was happy babbaling away so i only just come downstairs :haha: 

I did cook Lamb Grills in the end with chips and gravy with cheesse :thumbup:


Whats everyone doing today ?


----------



## mandaa1220

i usually have three classes today, but one was cancelled! :happydance:

then i have to work at 2 til 6

then homework :growlmad: and i really want to go to the gym or go for a walk... i keep realizing that i am slowly gaining weight at a steady pace since i've been living at school and i really need to lose it.. gained 10 pounds just since living here. :dohh: so am dieting majorly.


----------



## Blob

Well my dinner went cold as OH didnt come in until after 9 :dohh: 

I had a babygroup today and then i have had tooons of wedding plans to fix and then a baby shower to try and organise for a friend and a 21st present...phew... think iam proper stressed out.

I've never been to US...i want to go though i'm not sure where to... :lol: 

ALso just realised there are 3 people on here from scotland :shock: Also we're all really close...i'm like 45mins from dundee nr Stirling :) Another friend on here is also from dundee though she's like 26 weeks preggers :hissy: Teehee!!

Am pretty sure everyone puts on weight when they go to uni...gutted!!


----------



## TacoTurtle

I'd trade places with any of you ladies in Europe any day! California's getting pretty old. Moving back to Virginia soon, though so I'm quite excited :happydance:


So how is everyone this morning? :flower:


----------



## lesleyann

well kyles been a little bugger with his food today :dohh: his new thing is making fart sounds so he did this with his fruity breakfast lunch :dohh: needless to say it went every where lol.

Going to drop of a camp bed at my mums tonight and go clintons so oh can me a bday card for 2mor :happydance: My new debit card turned up today yay lots of drinkies tomorrow cannot believe ill be 100% legal at everything lol 


Got no idea on what im cooking for dinner today lol


----------



## xsophiexleax

Ooh happy birthday for tomorrow! :D


----------



## Eightiesbirdx

Happy birthday for tomorrow lesley Ann =]

Why is it that when your really broody and know you cant have a baby yet you see loads of cute babies?..It gets annoying i tell you, i just think to myself..If only i hadn't of had that years rest from college i think i would of been done and dusted right now and be able to TTC a lot earlier..Sucks :(


----------



## xsophiexleax

Yeah they seem to be everywhere! SO annoying!


----------



## ChangeChoices

Eightiesbirdx said:


> Why is it that when your really broody and know you cant have a baby yet you see loads of cute babies?

Ugh, I know! I was watching TV last night. OH picked the first show: MythBusters. Wouldn't you know, the redhead is sitting there, in full glory, showing off her 38 week belly in a cute tight fitting maternity shirt. I picked the second show: CSI: NY. The missing girl is pregnant. REALLY? Bleh. I turned on the news this morning right as the newscaster announced she's expecting. Oh and not to mention the fact that another girl from my graduating class just welcomed a baby boy into this world. 

I'm definitely got some jealousy pangs going on here. :cry:


----------



## Lil-woowoo

Blob said:


> ALso just realised there are 3 people on here from scotland :shock: Also we're all really close...i'm like 45mins from dundee nr Stirling :) Another friend on here is also from dundee though she's like 26 weeks preggers :hissy: Teehee!!

I stay in stirling:flower:, lol didnt think dundee was that near stirling though lol is it not bout 1hr away x x


----------



## mandaa1220

my OH just let me know one of his good friends from highschool is going to be a daddy and is so excited :dohh:
one more person to be jealous of.


----------



## xsophiexleax

Ahhh all this jealousy sucks!! I think it should be us next!!


----------



## Blob

Lil-woowoo said:


> Blob said:
> 
> 
> ALso just realised there are 3 people on here from scotland :shock: Also we're all really close...i'm like 45mins from dundee nr Stirling :) Another friend on here is also from dundee though she's like 26 weeks preggers :hissy: Teehee!!
> 
> I stay in stirling:flower:, lol didnt think dundee was that near stirling though lol is it not bout 1hr away x xClick to expand...

Well i live near Dollar and Tilly (on a farm) kinda the other end of Stirling so i can just get to kinross and on the moterway and takes 45mins :thumbup: What a small world eh.. Are u at Uni in Stirling?


----------



## Blob

I cant wait to move over to TTC... :blush: Sorry girlies...


----------



## KA92

Lil-woowoo said:


> Blob said:
> 
> 
> ALso just realised there are 3 people on here from scotland :shock: Also we're all really close...i'm like 45mins from dundee nr Stirling :) Another friend on here is also from dundee though she's like 26 weeks preggers :hissy: Teehee!!
> 
> I stay in stirling:flower:, lol didnt think dundee was that near stirling though lol is it not bout 1hr away x xClick to expand...

i stay in dundee..did live in Dunblane near stirling a while ago
x


----------



## mandaa1220

Blob said:


> I cant wait to move over to TTC... :blush: Sorry girlies...

Does that mean you are moving over early?


----------



## Blob

Nope just that its not long away (ish) and i know some are waiting years... I would move earlier but i doubt i'm going to fit into my dress if i got preggers :rofl:


----------



## mandaa1220

lmao... yes well i have quite a few years to wait if i want to be in a stable place and have my degree unfortunately, but it will be worth it.. not having to worry about money and finishing school (that's waht i tell myself at least :rofl:)

i didn't realize you were getting married!! that is so exciting! am i invited? :kiss:


----------



## Blob

:lol: 50 people are going to Turkey with us :yipee: Its sooooo hard to organise though :( Thats why i'm WTT cos OH wants us to be married first!! poo


----------



## Blob

We were just really lucky that we are stable so soon :hugs: Though i wish i'd finished uni first :(


----------



## Lil-woowoo

Blob said:


> Lil-woowoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blob said:
> 
> 
> ALso just realised there are 3 people on here from scotland :shock: Also we're all really close...i'm like 45mins from dundee nr Stirling :) Another friend on here is also from dundee though she's like 26 weeks preggers :hissy: Teehee!!
> 
> I stay in stirling:flower:, lol didnt think dundee was that near stirling though lol is it not bout 1hr away x xClick to expand...
> 
> Well i live near Dollar and Tilly (on a farm) kinda the other end of Stirling so i can just get to kinross and on the moterway and takes 45mins :thumbup: What a small world eh.. Are u at Uni in Stirling?Click to expand...

Yeah i am at stirling un, lol i live in Tullibody:blush: but i stay in the new houses at the police station hehehe the nice part x


----------



## Blob

I WAS doing law there until last year and then decided to take a year off and now i'm going to go and do midwifery there :lol: I didnt want to leave home to go to uni as my mum said that i either went to uni here or i had to sell all my horses... :rofl:


----------



## HeatherLeanne

Hey im Heather im 17, 18 in May. I lost my baby in July 09 and am sooo eagerr to conceive another im in education im WTT till june 2010 which will give me time to finish my course at college. My OH is working and we are saving up to move out and get engaged! Im soo excited and i would like to wish all you lovely ladies GOOD LUCK for the future.

x


----------



## thompsonic

Welcome, :) sorry about your loss :hugs:

I wasn't broody today. Then I went to teen pregnancy. Hurumph. How come some people get lots of babies and I get none? No fair :hissy:


----------



## HeatherLeanne

Thank You and i no i totally agree i first wanted a baby at 13 and have wanted one since and i keep seeing soo many people i no with huge bumps sooo jealous. Im doing a test tommorow as i haven't had my period and it was due 2 weeks ago :S we shall see finger crossed, are you TTC at the moment?? x


----------



## thompsonic

Noo I'm not TTC for a long while! I'm only 15 so have a big old wait. Going to Uni first to become a teacher so it'll be a while but it will be worth it :) when are you going to start ttc? x


----------



## lalalacie

still sort of new to this site but i thought i'd post in here.
i'm 15, 16 this month.
i've done most of my gcse's early and am currently working/doing a college course.
i've been with my boyfriend 4 months on my 16th birthday but i've known him over a year 

i know neither of us are ready for a baby, and i'll definitely be waiting.
but hello to everyone!


----------



## lalalacie

still sort of new to this site but i thought i'd post in here.
i'm 15, 16 this month.
i've done most of my gcse's early and am currently working/doing a college course.
i've been with my boyfriend 4 months on my 16th birthday but i've known him over a year 

i know neither of us are ready for a baby, and i'll definitely be waiting.
but hello to everyone!


----------



## ChangeChoices

Day in, day out, I wake up broody, and cry myself to sleep knowing AF is coming eventually. I hate this state of being! I just want to be a mom!


----------



## Blob

:lol: I def think that people who wait until they are able to look after a baby is the way forward. I honnestly cannot imagine skimping on things bringing up a baby it would be so hard. I'd hate that other people could provide more for their baby than i coul, yes i know that its more about love..but i just couldnt cope if i had to watch what i spent all the time or worry about buying her a new toy... So you girlies who are waiting honnestly its the best thing in the world that you can do for your baby :hugs: This is the reason that you are going to be amazing mummies :)


----------



## xsophiexleax

You're right, waiting is really for the best but it's hard! :( it'll all be worth it in the end though x


----------



## Blob

I know it is :hugs: But yes it will def be worth it, when you see other people you just have to think that really you are being the best mummy you can without being one yet..IYKWIM :lol:
Also just imagine all the nice prams and toys and nursery things you can buy with more money :yipee:


----------



## xsophiexleax

Yeah I get what you mean :) :hugs:

Godddd I can't wait to do all the shopping when I get pg :D my bank balance will take an absolute battering but i bet it's so exciting!


----------



## Blob

Yea i just spend £300 on nappies :cry: but its so much fun...


----------



## xsophiexleax

Jeeeez :| that's a lot of nappies!


----------



## mandaa1220

hun, you use cloth nappies? what do you think of them..


----------



## TacoTurtle

HeatherLeanne said:


> Hey im Heather im 17, 18 in May. I lost my baby in July 09 and am sooo eagerr to conceive another im in education im WTT till june 2010 which will give me time to finish my course at college. My OH is working and we are saving up to move out and get engaged! Im soo excited and i would like to wish all you lovely ladies GOOD LUCK for the future.
> 
> x

I can totally relate to you! I'm 17 (18 in January) and I had a m/c in August. I'm still in high school, and starting uni next year, and OH is working 30-40 hours a week so that we can do the same as you and your OH! 

Good luck to you too, hun! :hugs:


----------



## Blob

I LOVE LOVE LOVE them!! They are just the cutest things in the world, I didnt get on with them until she was about 4 months as i thought they looked stupid..but i'm going to try again next time. I just think they look so much comfier than others :cloud9: I've also just bought some re usable wipes...which unitl now i thought were silly but OMG they are so much easier to clean a dirty bum with :lol: I will try and find some i have a funny one on here right now when she was 8 weeks and looks stupid but now they are soooooooo nice!!!!


----------



## Blob

https://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm243/sarahwalker12/DSC04955.jpg

https://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm243/sarahwalker12/DSC04959.jpg

https://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm243/sarahwalker12/DSC04962.jpg

https://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm243/sarahwalker12/DSC04972.jpg

Sorry for some reason i cant get them bigger :hissy:


----------



## Blob

These are funny ones in her nappy when she was tiny :rofl: Its mean

https://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm243/sarahwalker12/DSC01258.jpg

https://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm243/sarahwalker12/DSC01262.jpg


----------



## xsophiexleax

Haha aww they flood her when she was tiny! She's a gorgeous girl though


----------



## Blob

Thankeee well thats the nappies anyhoo...hope you dont mind me posting them :blush:


----------



## TacoTurtle

They're cute!


----------



## mandaa1220

:rofl: no i don't mind you posting them.. i love them, they're adorable... previously i had been like ughh i dont think they are something i would consider, but i'm growing fond of the idea of them.. plus you can reuse them on future babies. your little girl is such a cutie and i love the tiny picture with the hugeee diaper.


----------



## Lil-woowoo

Hey blob stirling uni has one of the best nursing and midwifery departments in scotland they get a lot of praise for it. I rather enjoy it:thumbup:, only downside to middy is theres only 12 places a year and my mate just qualified and majority of her class including her cant get a job, such a shame. I am doing the post reg course in middy in a few years, its only 18months and being dual qualified will have its advantages x


----------



## Lil-woowoo

Boo only downside for me having another bubs is ill need to get rid of my sports car:nope:lol dont think ill get a baby seat in there can only just manage a booster. Awww well lol x


----------



## Nixy

Hi Everyone,
My name is Nicole, I am 19 have been with my boyfriend for 18 months and am glad to find all of you other girls who are just like me. I was reading your posts and thinking that's me! I wasn't like any of my friends going out partying or anything. In high school I helped raise my 3 sisters as it was just Mum and us girls. Mum had my youngest sister when I was 14 and I was there when she was born and the first to hold her so that's probably when I started getting broody. My boyfriend and I live together and both want to get married and have a family but want to wait until we get a house.


----------



## Blob

:rofl: (at car) 
Am getting a new discovery :happydance: 7 seats ha ha ha!! I'm faaar too exited by it. Yea i know there were only 10 places this year :cry: But i'm doing everything i can, i'm going to do a BF consultant course and work in the hospital for a bit and i run a baby group etc so i hope in 7 years that i will have enough experience and also that things may have changed by then...also i quite like the idea of being a doula? But i think i'd need to get hospital job first :dohh:


----------



## Blob

:hi: Nixy :) Have fun waiting with us.

Though hush hush and all but i might not be waiting much longer 
:happydance::yipee::happydance:


----------



## xsophiexleax

Helloo! Welcome :D

Did everyone have a good weekend? Had a really really shit night at work last night :cry: rest of it was okay though :) xxx


----------



## xsophiexleax

Ooh blob are you bumping your TTC date up? :D


----------



## Nixy

Blob said:


> :hi: Nixy :) Have fun waiting with us.
> 
> Though hush hush and all but i might not be waiting much longer
> :happydance::yipee::happydance:

Thank you!

Yay!! What changed for you?


----------



## Blob

Uhmm well i'm thinking of cancelling my wedding :rofl: Thats the reason we're waiting...
I'm at total stress point :cry: I just hate all the organising and now i just dont want to do it but i've already spent £2000 at least :cry: Its awful!! I also have invited 50 people and i'm so scared of cancelling and then scared that i'll regret it and then scared that i will decide i sis want to do that really :hissy: I just dont know what to do its killing me :cry:

What was wrong with your night??


----------



## mandaa1220

can you get your money back hun, for what you've already paid for?.. Would be a shame to lose on on that much! but ultimately do what's right for you... why not make it smaller and easier to handle? just VERY close family or something? i hope you feel better :hugs:


----------



## Blob

Nope it was the deposit and you cant get it back :cry: But yea we're doing it for only 14 people or maybe only 11 depends so i'm getting exited now. Plus means we will either be married in Feb or March :happydance: so i can start TTC soon :rofl:


----------



## mandaa1220

ohh congrats hun xx i can't wait to see piccys when you tie the knot! 
don't forget about us WTTers when you leave us :cry:


----------



## Blob

:lol: Of course not...well its changed anyhoo now. My mum and her husband were going on and on that they didnt want to have such a small wedding being so close to my dad etc etc.. (my DAD is the one paying for it :dohh: ) So Robin and i just decided to leave the wedding that we just cant be bothered with all the hassle and stress :cry: 

So its a nice thing that we get to TTC about now but then we arent getting married :cry:


----------



## mandaa1220

you can get married any old time hun... but if you want babies a certain gap apart, you only have a certain amount of time! ttc, make another beautiful baby and get married when it works out properly!! :hugs:


----------



## Blob

Can i still stay here until AF has gone (it FINALLY came) TTC section is soooo scary!!! I mean i dont know if many will understand this but its sooo different kinda trying for a baby rather than getting one IFKWIM?? :rofl:


----------



## Eightiesbirdx

God, i confuse myself sometimes.

Well, im afraid im going to bore you with a rant about my ex..Im sorry :rofl:

Its just the fact that his status indicates that he has been in an "open relationship" and i know i shouldn't be bothered about that but to be honest i felt like my heart was being cut out when i read it and we're not even together, i think its just the fact of any other lass touching him that sends me crazy with jealousy or rage :growlmad: :laugh2:

I just wish i knew what the hell was wrong with me, i love my OH but the fact of any other lass touching my ex and i want to kill them which cant be normal? lol


----------



## MJ Girl

Hey guys!

So I haven't been posting on here very often because I didn't know what to say lol...


BUT!

I just wanted to say OH have decided to start looking at houses!!!!!

YAY!!!!!!!! :happydance:

One step closer to TTC!


----------



## lesleyann

hey ive not posted since my birthday lol friday was great, saturday once kyle went to bed after a while i dont remember :dohh: **was at my mums for the night and my bro had mates round but my mum dont drink at all :thumbup: **

We had gone to hyperama and brought loads of cheap booze lol 


Due my next Depo on the 7th Dec but im not getting it :thumbup: going to go on the pill for abotu a month or 2 to kick start everything back off again and then im leaving you lovely ladies :flower: 

oh and the weather is Sh**e lol


----------



## Blob

lesleyann said:


> hey ive not posted since my birthday lol friday was great, saturday once kyle went to bed after a while i dont remember :dohh: **was at my mums for the night and my bro had mates round but my mum dont drink at all :thumbup: **
> 
> We had gone to hyperama and brought loads of cheap booze lol
> 
> 
> Due my next Depo on the 7th Dec but im not getting it :thumbup: going to go on the pill for abotu a month or 2 to kick start everything back off again and then im leaving you lovely ladies :flower:
> 
> oh and the weather is Sh**e lol

Woohhooo yaaaay i cant wait to see you over in TTC!!!! I'm kinda in limbo land right now :hissy: 

OMG yes weather is so bad everything is flooded..lucky i live on a hill mind :lol: But its yucky.


----------



## lesleyann

Blob said:


> lesleyann said:
> 
> 
> hey ive not posted since my birthday lol friday was great, saturday once kyle went to bed after a while i dont remember :dohh: **was at my mums for the night and my bro had mates round but my mum dont drink at all :thumbup: **
> 
> We had gone to hyperama and brought loads of cheap booze lol
> 
> 
> Due my next Depo on the 7th Dec but im not getting it :thumbup: going to go on the pill for abotu a month or 2 to kick start everything back off again and then im leaving you lovely ladies :flower:
> 
> oh and the weather is Sh**e lol
> 
> Woohhooo yaaaay i cant wait to see you over in TTC!!!! I'm kinda in limbo land right now :hissy:
> 
> OMG yes weather is so bad everything is flooded..lucky i live on a hill mind :lol: But its yucky.Click to expand...


Well im thinking of giving till say jan 7th to see if the depo gets out by itself lol if not 2 months of BCP then ill be in TTC and using Ov sticks to make sure everything is working :thumbup:


----------



## Blob

Well OH says that we wont be doing any :sex: Until Jan as he will be too exhausted from turkey stuff..:rofl: So now i have to find a way to wake him from his slumber teehee!! Also i have found that my cycles range from 625 days to 51???? WTF!!!


----------



## thompsonic

I want a baby :hissy:
Sorry but this is so hard :(
Saw my boyfriends 2 month old brother last week. How is a girl not meant to get broody when you are seeing the love of your life lovingly holding a baby?!


----------



## TacoTurtle

I hear ya, Thompsonic! My OH's sister and her three month old son were over the other day when I was visiting, and I couldn't help but be jealous of her :nope:

And OH looked so darn cute with his little nephew in his lap!


----------



## thompsonic

Damn guys who are good with kids! They just make it harder for us grr!
Also damn those with kids, they just make us jealous.
Ok to hell with it, DAMN EVERYBODY BUT US!


----------



## mandaa1220

my OH doesn't like small children :rofl: but he seems to think he'll like his own kids...


----------



## aidensxmomma

Hey ladies! How are all of you? I haven't been around here much, so I figured I'd post. :)


----------



## TacoTurtle

Arrrgh, OH is wonderful, but his dad? A complete prick!
Just a few minutes ago, OH and I were lying down having a nap before he had to go home, and his dad called and _yelled_ at him for having not cleaned his room (which I helped him clean before he came over, primarily so his dad wouldn't be upset about it!).
To top it all off, OH has been living with his dad and his dad's _aunt_ (who is in her seventies and doesn't need the added stress of a complete a-hole) yet his dad still threatens to kick him out and harasses him about paying rent! My OH is the one who does yardwork, runs the vacuum, cleans the dishes... all of it! While his fat dad lies on the couch all day, flipping through the TV.


Bahhh...

End rant.


----------



## TacoTurtle

thompsonic said:


> Damn guys who are good with kids! They just make it harder for us grr!
> Also damn those with kids, they just make us jealous.
> Ok to hell with it, DAMN EVERYBODY BUT US!

Anybody who's pregnant right now is pretty much my least favorite person on the whole planet. I'll be eighteen in just two months, so what's it matter if OH and I have a little... "accident" and a :spermy: gets through and... Oops! :baby:

Naw, I understand why we're waiting, but my body sure doesn't!


----------



## lesleyann

morning ladys :coffee: 

Woke up and omg my tummy hurts :cry: think i must of ate something weird :cry: 

Raining again today :dohh:


----------



## Blob

I used to just melt when i saw my OH holding a new baby :cloud9: But now its not so special.. :lol: 
The rain is crazy huh..i went to see NEW MOON :yipee: last night and OMG the floods on the way home were mad!!


----------



## MJ Girl

Blob said:


> I used to just melt when i saw my OH holding a new baby :cloud9: But now its not so special.. :lol:
> The rain is crazy huh..i went to see NEW MOON :yipee: last night and OMG the floods on the way home were mad!!



I wanna see New Moon so bad! I've heard it isn't good though! A friend of mine said she would rather stand in line to watch Twilight twice then watch New Moon! Is it good?


----------



## mandaa1220

hi girls... haven't been around lately.
my grandpa died this weekend... so i've been taking care of my mommy

how are you all doing ?


----------



## mommyB

mandaa1220 said:


> hi girls... haven't been around lately.
> my grandpa died this weekend... so i've been taking care of my mommy
> 
> how are you all doing ?

Sorry to hear about your grandpa, my grandpa passed away November 2nd quite suddenly. It sucks I know.


----------



## KA92

sorry to hear about both your grandads :hugs:

ive been to see New Moon, its good for us girlies who are a bit pervy...but maybe not for total die hard fans :(

ive read all books like 6 times and seen twilight about 8 (Oh has it on dvd)

so im kinda sad lol

x


----------



## mandaa1220

thank you girls.. it was suddenly and my mom's not taking it well :nope:
just trying to be there for her...


----------



## TacoTurtle

Oh gosh, hon, I'm so sorry to hear about your grandad.
PM me if you need someone to talk to. :hugs:


----------



## thompsonic

I'm so sorry about your grandpa... if there is anything I can do, let me know. 

In my news, I'm broody :hissy: and it's making me want to cry. I'm also feeling betrayed in a way...


----------



## TacoTurtle

What's bothering you, thompsonic?

My OH is being really wishy washy all of a sudden. Grrr...


----------



## Blob

Awww hun i'm really sorry :hugs: :hugs:

OMG no i'm a total die hard fan am sooooo sad i have all the story books on my ipod (no music) and all the books in hardback and i listen or read them constantly i can tell you word for word pretty much the books ha ha ha!! I thought it was AMAZING i thought that they did it really well..i had so much that i didnt like with twilight like the running up trees?? WTF and the house was soooo wrong etc etc i thought that it was sooo much better :)

BTW girlies i'm staying here i dont like the TTC section so i refuse to go :(


----------



## ~curiosity~

Aw I'm really sorry Mandaa1220. :(

Does anyone mind if I join? I lost my baby two weeks ago and as I'm in uni I figured it wouldn't be fair to try again until after I've finished in 2 years. Its really hard to think of the wait. Hows everyone doing? xx


----------



## sing&lt;3

~curiosity~ said:


> Aw I'm really sorry Mandaa1220. :(
> 
> Does anyone mind if I join? I lost my baby two weeks ago and as I'm in uni I figured it wouldn't be fair to try again until after I've finished in 2 years. Its really hard to think of the wait. Hows everyone doing? xx

Of course you can join hun :thumbup: so, so sorry for your loss though :hugs: 
xxxx


I couldn't concentrate on the formation of hydrogen bonds today in chemistry because I was busy thinking about geeky slogans for babies to have on bibs :dohh: :haha:
:flower:
xxx


----------



## ~curiosity~

Thanks hun lol sounds like fun! xx I'm just in the generally wistful stage at the mo.


----------



## thompsonic

Ooh I'm so excited about New Moon... I hated Twilight... I thought the acting was so stiff and wooden and everything was fake, so hopefully things improve :) 

and what's bothering me? It's stupid cos it's about BnB so I don't even really know the person... but basically they lied to me and are now ignoring me and someone else cos they've moved on to better things. Quite rude IMO.


----------



## Eightiesbirdx

_God..Why are all my friends getting pregnant..It sucks when i have to wait 

I mean, around september time one of my friends daughters announced on facebook she was pregnant and her scan pictures look adoreable and shes starting to get a belly..it looks sweet and i think..why cant i do that yet?

And then the girl i used to go to college with had her baby in September and he's really cute with loads of hair and its like, god that makes me so broody 

But alas, career before cradles i guess ..I wish i could do it but i know how difficult it'd be if i was pregnant._


----------



## Blob

I thought it was much better :blush:

Well you find that in life that people are quite weird so its just the same on here :hugs: People are mean but there are lots of nice people too :)


----------



## Blob

Awww hun i know its hard but just keep reminding yourself that you're doing the best for your children :hugs:


----------



## TacoTurtle

Welcome, ~curiosity~! I know exactly how you feel, though I lost my bean early on. OH and I have decided to wait at least until I'm done with college, but it also depends on whether or not I end up in the officer program in the Navy (which is a six year commitment... yikes!).

Eightiesbirdx, even though I'm a lot younger than you (I think? Gosh, it seems so weird I'll be eighteen soon!) a lot of girls my age are getting pregnant, or are due very soon, while others have babies who will be having their first and second birthdays right around the same time. It's hard, but waiting is for the best! Imagine what a wonderful quality of life you'll be able to provide when you're making solid money :)


----------



## mandaa1220

thanks girls! :hugs:
blob.. please stay! you can "pretend" to be WTT and magically fall pregnant anyways! but once you fall preggo... people might start to wonder :rofl:
thompsonic- i'm sorry hun x let me know if you need anything


----------



## Blob

I'll just pretend i'm not so i can stay...awww its so much more fun...i'm not really trying though i'm really just going with the flow we've not even started yet :dohh: Also its near christmas and OH will be working flat out so doubt we'll be doing any trying this month... I'm not too worried i just want it to happen but i think i'm being silly. Guess you guys think i'm totally :wacko:


----------



## Blob

:hi: curiosity am really sorry you lost your baby :hugs:


----------



## ~curiosity~

Thanks hun, it was an mmc so I only found out at the 12 week scan. I'm just trying my best to heal really, its hard because all I want is to be pregnant again! The time will really drag before we can consider it again. Its definitely made me worse for wanting a baby xx at least I can say I'm not alone in that with everyone on this forum wanting the same xx


----------



## TacoTurtle

Only a little bit crazy, Blob :haha:


----------



## Blob

Yea i know...i always want what i cant have and now i'm allowed i'm pretty relaxed about it :) I know the months i dont want to TTC etc 
( i know it sounds silly but i dont want another baby born the same time as Tabs was or over christmas :blush: ) 
So reallly i'm still here cos i'm a lazy bugger :rofl:

Curiosity :hugs: I cant imagine what you're going through but if i lost my baby i dont know what i'd do with myself as she's my world.


----------



## xsophiexleax

Eightiesbirdx said:


> _God..Why are all my friends getting pregnant..It sucks when i have to wait
> 
> I mean, around september time one of my friends daughters announced on facebook she was pregnant and her scan pictures look adoreable and shes starting to get a belly..it looks sweet and i think..why cant i do that yet?
> 
> And then the girl i used to go to college with had her baby in September and he's really cute with loads of hair and its like, god that makes me so broody
> 
> But alas, career before cradles i guess ..I wish i could do it but i know how difficult it'd be if i was pregnant._

Blooooody hell i got excited when i saw your ticker then! :rofl:
Misleading! Haha x


----------



## mandaa1220

hi girls! how is everyone doing.. it's quiet in here!


----------



## thompsonic

I'm good thanks manda :) Having a relaxing day today looking after OH cos he has flu! How about you? xxx


----------



## Blob

I was thinking it had been quiet here... :(

Well i'm waiting for my dad to come up from Engerlandy today and am sitting hiding listening to my poor baby cry :cry: She's being such a monkey and i've tried everything to get her to sleep i'm having to let her cry :( But she's sooooo stuborn she'll screem for near 3 hrs before sleeping but i dont know what to do. Also Robin is going to have to go to parents house to get some sleep before Turkey season starts as all she's doing is screaming

:hissy: 

This also means i cant TTC until at least Feb really :cry:


----------



## lesleyann

Depo runs out soon :happydance: due my next shot on the 7th so that means this would should urn out on the 11th :thumbup: 

in 50/50 if i want to go to oh's works due so any ideas ladies 


1. its a good 30-40min drive away 
2. we can pay £95 to stay in the hotel the do is at or
3. pay to stay in a travel lodge and pay for a taxi to and from the hotel
4. it would also be the first time leaving kyle overnight 

I hate the food its a 3 course meal the starter is crap and i hate the dessert and the main course is about the size of a happy meal.

So if i do go its about £90-£95 for a happy meal and a bottle of vodka really :shrug: but oh really wants to go and says his boss will hold it agaist him if we dont go :shrug:


----------



## xxJennaBearxx

hello :wave: im 19, new here, and id classify myself as young. i have a wonderful OH and we want to wait until we get married to start our family. although i have wanted a baby as far back as i can remember i know it wouldn't be in my childs best interest for me to ttc right now as i dont have my own place or the money to support him/her right now.


----------



## thompsonic

Welcome Jenna :) I'm sure you'll fit right in here, you sound very sensible.. (ha, I never thought I'd call myself sensible!)

Ok I've watched 3 things over the last few days which feature absolutely gorgeous babies. The Women yesterday had a birth scene, Benjamin Button today and I've discovered Discovery Health & Home :dohh: I'm not helping myself!


----------



## mandaa1220

haha aww hun... i like your siggy (love the notebook)


----------



## raindrops009

Hiyah Guys,
I'm new to this bit, i posted in the teen pregnancy thing, i was convinced i was pregnant but my body has told me i'm not which im rather gutted about anyways I'll introduce myself.
I'm 16 nearly 17, my OH is 19 and is expecting a little girl with his ex-girlfriend! I go to college, got a part-time job. I am a broody cow, My OH has sensed that from day one but he doesn't mind and when i'm ready to have a baby so will he.
So yeh basically I'm goin to wait until i'm 18 and have a full-time job. I want to try soon as my Dad has cancer and he's pretty sure that he's goin to die from it if it keeps comin back so I want him to see his first grandchild before he passes away.
PM me if you want to chat :)
x


----------



## xxJennaBearxx

haha well thank you thompsonic, :)


----------



## thompsonic

mandaa1220 said:


> haha aww hun... i like your siggy (love the notebook)

I loveee The Notebook, when I first got it on DVD I watched it every night for a week :haha: and I always get my poor OH to watch it with me. Although I bet he really loves it, he's just in denial! He even welled up at the end :haha:

Welcome to rainbows as well, we've got a right little crew going on here. I feel like making a list on the front page but it would be kinda pointless :haha:


----------



## raindrops009

thompsonic said:


> mandaa1220 said:
> 
> 
> haha aww hun... i like your siggy (love the notebook)
> 
> I loveee The Notebook, when I first got it on DVD I watched it every night for a week :haha: and I always get my poor OH to watch it with me. Although I bet he really loves it, he's just in denial! He even welled up at the end :haha:
> 
> Welcome to rainbows as well, we've got a right little crew going on here. I feel like making a list on the front page but it would be kinda pointless :haha:Click to expand...

It's great to know that i aint the only person wantin to TTC younger than most people would :) x


----------



## thompsonic

Random, but my nose really hurts :shrug:

Anyway, I had a purpose to this post... and now I've forgotten it. Hmm, a question maybe? Ooh I know, when we eventually start babymaking, what are you hoping for?

Team Blue or Pink, and why? 

Personally I am hoping for Blue because I've always wanted a protective big brother and so I want my other kids to have that, plus OH wants a boy. However I have a really weird feeling I'm going to have a girl first...


----------



## raindrops009

thompsonic said:


> Random, but my nose really hurts :shrug:
> 
> Anyway, I had a purpose to this post... and now I've forgotten it. Hmm, a question maybe? Ooh I know, when we eventually start babymaking, what are you hoping for?
> 
> Team Blue or Pink, and why?
> 
> Personally I am hoping for Blue because I've always wanted a protective big brother and so I want my other kids to have that, plus OH wants a boy. However I have a really weird feeling I'm going to have a girl first...

I am totally the same, i want a protective big brother, and my OH wants a boy because he's already havin a girl by his ex-girfriend! :) x


----------



## xxJennaBearxx

thompsonic said:


> Random, but my nose really hurts :shrug:
> 
> Anyway, I had a purpose to this post... and now I've forgotten it. Hmm, a question maybe? Ooh I know, when we eventually start babymaking, what are you hoping for?
> 
> Team Blue or Pink, and why?
> 
> Personally I am hoping for Blue because I've always wanted a protective big brother and so I want my other kids to have that, plus OH wants a boy. However I have a really weird feeling I'm going to have a girl first...

haha as long as we are discussing random pains, my ear really hurts :shrug: i tend to get cysts in my ear and i think im getting one. anyway tmi haha

um to get back to the point i dont care either way. i just want a healthy baby, so does OH :cloud9:


----------



## mandaa1220

my OH, like most.. hopes for a boy first. i do not mind either way, however, i have a strong feeling i will be team blue first and i've always felt that way. i'd really like a daughter, so i can develop a special bond similiar to me and my moms, with her. :cloud9:

i'm at OH's... just woke up from a nap and bored, as he's still asleep! :dohh:


----------



## lesleyann

thompsonic said:


> Random, but my nose really hurts :shrug:
> 
> Anyway, I had a purpose to this post... and now I've forgotten it. Hmm, a question maybe? Ooh I know, when we eventually start babymaking, what are you hoping for?
> 
> Team Blue or Pink, and why?
> 
> Personally I am hoping for Blue because I've always wanted a protective big brother and so I want my other kids to have that, plus OH wants a boy. However I have a really weird feeling I'm going to have a girl first...

Team pink for me but really as long as its a healthy baby id dont mind and reason i have a strong desire for a little girl plus i have my little man to be the older brother to look out for my little girl :thumbup:


----------



## xsophiexleax

I'd quite like a little girl, me & my mum are best friends & I'd like to have that with my little girl :) I'd like to give OH the little boy he wants though :cloud9: (he has 5 sisters & no brothers!) plus little boys are so much fun. As long as they're healthy & happy though I really don't mind :)


----------



## ~curiosity~

I would like a little boy but I would just be so delighted with either. We never found out the sex of the little one we lost but have a feeling it was a girl :) tbh the idea of either would thrill me, especially given the thought that we may have just lost a girl. xxx


----------



## Blob

Well my OH wants 4 girls :cloud9: But i'm soooo not bothered this time...i kinda would like a boy though. But last time i was really worried i'd have a boy :blush: I was awful.


----------



## mandaa1220

Blob said:


> Well my OH wants 4 girls :cloud9: But i'm soooo not bothered this time...i kinda would like a boy though. But last time i was really worried i'd have a boy :blush: I was awful.

4 girls :shock: oh my. he is brave!


----------



## thompsonic

How is everyone today?
I am fed up of exams :hissy: I've already had a week of them and I have another week to go!


----------



## sing&lt;3

I'm okay thanks :) :hugs: about exams...I have loaads of modulars in january and mocks too :( bad timess
I wish everything was 100% coursework based  xx


----------



## thompsonic

Same, I love coursework, it's so... non examish :haha:
I had my IT gcse two years ago, half my science gcse's last year and then the remaining like, 10, this year :|


----------



## mandaa1220

exam time approaching for me too unfortunately :nope:
but then a month off! which means birthday, christmas and florida!!!! :happydance::happydance: i can make it through!


----------



## nadupoi

Hi ladies. It's so hard for me to keep up with the conversation over here. I just thought I'd pop my head in for a bit.

We're taking exams next week. In 3 days. It should be interesting. 
Good luck to all of you.


----------



## mandaa1220

nadupoi said:


> Hi ladies. It's so hard for me to keep up with the conversation over here. I just thought I'd pop my head in for a bit.
> 
> We're taking exams next week. In 3 days. It should be interesting.
> Good luck to all of you.

to you as well hun x


----------



## ~curiosity~

Good luck to you girls, mine are in January :wacko:


----------



## lesleyann

:happydance: im sooo happy i just brought my laptop well i paid part and the oh paid part as my xmas pressie :happydance: £225 320gb hd, 4gb ram 2Ghz processor built in webcam, memory card reader :happydance: 


Also my depo runs out on the 11th got some Bcp to get me past xmas and kick start periods again :thumbup:


----------



## Blob

See i liked exams more :blush: Not the working for them just that i always got better marks in them :lol: Am glad i dont have any to do for a while i hated exams. My Law exams were hell though i never want to repeat that experience i'd take my highers anyday...though i didnt study so thats prob the reason :rofl:

Good Luck to you all in your exams!!!!!

Also OMFG jealous i want to go to florida :hissy:


----------



## mandaa1220

Blob said:


> See i liked exams more :blush: Not the working for them just that i always got better marks in them :lol: Am glad i dont have any to do for a while i hated exams. My Law exams were hell though i never want to repeat that experience i'd take my highers anyday...though i didnt study so thats prob the reason :rofl:
> 
> Good Luck to you all in your exams!!!!!
> 
> Also OMFG jealous i want to go to florida :hissy:

if i make a ticker will you be even more jealous? :tease:


----------



## mandaa1220

i've been dying to use that face... so thank you for the opportunity.
we're excited.. but it's mostly on my credit card and i dont have hte money to pay it off, so it's put us in debt... the vacation better be worth it!


----------



## xxJennaBearxx

umso random but im doing this stupid diet thing with my mom, its called the soup diet. basically you eat nothing but soup and fruit and veggies for 7 days. its the end of day one and im STARVING!:dohh:


----------



## mandaa1220

:rofl: you are insane. you are a skinny mini, as far as i can see from facebook. 
only soup :shock: oh gosh


----------



## xxJennaBearxx

wellll its techniacally not like a "lose weight diet" my mom calls it a "cleansing your system" diet, shes making me and my sister do it with her. im not going to last past tomorrow :rofl: i made my boyfriend grilled cheese for dinner and i swear i almost melted at the sight of cheese, i love cheese :rofl: im so pathetic.


----------



## nadupoi

Florida will be fun!! When is it that you are going? (sorry I miss everything!) 
OH and I are taking a road trip to Missouri over Christmas break. We leave the 28th I think. I'm so excited. But pretty nervous!


----------



## thompsonic

Ooh I'd love to go to Florida :)
I've only been to America once and we went for 2.5 weeks, spent a few days in New York, I loved it there, we stayed on Lexington Avenue and it was amazing :) then went down to MA for two weeks, stayed in Chatham, don't know if anyone knows it? It's in Cape Cod, and we visited places like Boston and Plymouth... I want to live in Boston one day, I loved it. And I live right near the Boston in England :D


----------



## Eightiesbirdx

Is it wrong to wish your boyfriend would stop texting you?:wacko:

Honest, i dont feel well at the minute ive got the most shittest cold in history, look like rudolph and feel like shite :laugh2: and my phones going crazy..Ever since i told him i was ill he wont leave me alone :rofl:..I know he only cares but it is getting to a stage where im just gonna turn off my phone :D


----------



## mandaa1220

We are leaving for Florida on January 5th and will be there for 8 nights :happydance: I'm so excited!! It will be our second trip to Florida together!

Thompsonic... I live in NY (not the city) and not far from Boston... move there and I will visit you! :flower:


----------



## nadupoi

Eightiesbirdx said:


> Is it wrong to wish your boyfriend would stop texting you?:wacko:
> 
> Honest, i dont feel well at the minute ive got the most shittest cold in history, look like rudolph and feel like shite :laugh2: and my phones going crazy..Ever since i told him i was ill he wont leave me alone :rofl:..I know he only cares but it is getting to a stage where im just gonna turn off my phone :D

I totally get where you're coming from. Except my boyfriend doesn't have texting, so he calls and calls and calls... it's like.. HEY I just sat my phone down and you're calling AGAIN???? :growlmad:

Hope you feel better, though! It's never fun to be sick... ever.


----------



## thompsonic

I'm jealous of you girls. My bf never texts. If I text him, he replies, but he never starts a conversation, or calls. It's nothing personal, he just isn't one for having a chat. :hissy:


----------



## nadupoi

that would drive me nuts!! I expect my OH to call me all the time, now. I guess I just got used to it. Being so far away from eachother, we call eachother as much as we can. Even just for a short hello.


----------



## hopeandpray

Ah! been watching lots of teen mom stuff on youtube and now im super broody! i wont do anything about because i know that im not ready but AHHH! want a baby so much! prob sound immature and stupid but wanted to tell someone and not my bf because he'd freak out lol


----------



## xsophiexleax

Hopeandpray I TOTALLY get where you're coming from! :hugs:


----------



## mandaa1220

my OH only calls when he wants to tell me stuff about him... and will keep me on the phone FOREVER... ill have him call you thompsonic :rofl:


----------



## nadupoi

Hahaha it must be a guy thing.


----------



## xxJennaBearxx

Eightiesbirdx said:


> Is it wrong to wish your boyfriend would stop texting you?:wacko:
> 
> Honest, i dont feel well at the minute ive got the most shittest cold in history, look like rudolph and feel like shite :laugh2: and my phones going crazy..Ever since i told him i was ill he wont leave me alone :rofl:..I know he only cares but it is getting to a stage where im just gonna turn off my phone :D

:rofl: this is my OH when im sick! or even when im well! but if im well then i dont mind, he texts me all day, just little words of encouragement and to tell me he cant wait to see me :cloud9: but when im sick thats another story! haha :dohh:


----------



## xsophiexleax

I have NO idea when the last time my OH called me for a random chat was! :| he sends me the odd random text but not that often! Would be nice if he did it more x


----------



## nadupoi

Get on them men, ladies. I thought we ruled the world?? LOL


----------



## xxJennaBearxx

haha for real! he tells me all the time that i have him wraped around my finger :)


----------



## mandaa1220

i'm so exhausted today... i had classes all day and then had to go straight to work... chasing the kids around is exhausting :sleep: we made christmas decorations though!


----------



## lesleyann

Well im :happydance: my new phone turned up today.

as to the oh's works do we are booking 2 rooms so my mum and my sxc little man can come with :happydance: 


All good really for me apart from some [email protected] on ebay so i dont have a laptop yet :cry:


Oh and i put my christmas tree up last night and enjoyed a nice kebab lol whilst Lo was breaking his gum line


----------



## Blob

Wooo i got my new phone the other day :happydance: Far too exited to be normal :rofl:


----------



## xsophiexleax

Nothing wrong with that! :D what phone is it?


----------



## Blob

i phone :lol: Its so pretty ha ha ha!!


----------



## nadupoi

That's exciting!! Want to bring me one?? Mine is broken....

Haha. Hope you ladies are well!


----------



## thompsonic

I hate boys? Why do they have to make you like them so much, so when you argue it hurts even more? :cry:


----------



## nadupoi

thompsonic said:


> I hate boys? Why do they have to make you like them so much, so when you argue it hurts even more? :cry:

Awe! We may never know the answer to that. I'm sorry hun. :hugs:


----------



## mandaa1220

i know... i'm so sorry hun x pm if you need anything :hugs:


----------



## lesleyann

my new phone is the Nokia N97 and i LOVE it, its fab :happydance: got it connected to my wifi so dont pay for the net lmao!! and just got t-mobile to give me free net after complaining that new customers get it :thumbup:


----------



## xxJennaBearxx

om getting a new phone this month :happydance: :dance: :headspin:


----------



## mandaa1220

i got a new phone last christmas... but i drop mine all the time, so now i need a new cover and i'd liek it to be pink!


----------



## TacoTurtle

I'm hopefully getting an iPhone 3GS this Christmas!
OH already has one, but he wants to get us on a family plan :happydance:


----------



## Blob

Whats everyone getting for christmas? Or wanting/hoping for :winkwink: Think i went a bitty mad on Tabs its a bit scary :rofl:

thompsonic :hugs: Its always the way, you wish you could protect yourself and not fall too far but you cant :hugs: Its scary and only gets worse :(


----------



## xsophiexleax

I hope I get a new camera this xmas :D My OH bought me a gorgeous one for my bday in July but I dropped it & it broke! :(


----------



## lesleyann

im hoping i get my new laptop :dohh: part birthday/xmas pressie lol started putting pressents under the tree it dont look like much but oh has stacked them so high at the back and its only pressents we picked up from my grans and what we have for us lol barring kyles bigest pressie since there no way that will fit under the tree :dohh:


----------



## mandaa1220

i can't imagine what my children's christmas will be like... mine were always HUGE and i was an only child... so i'm sure i will be just as crazy of a shopper!

i already am now, but with my OH... it's like he's my escape from not having a baby, so he get's spoiled instead, but i dont think he minds :rofl:

i'm fairly certain OH has bought me a flat screen tv for my bedroom though... he's not good at keeping things quiet.


----------



## xsophiexleax

Omg I can't wait for xmas when I have a kid!


----------



## mandaa1220

i can! it's going to be soo expensive.. but i'm one who plans repeatedly and always knows where the best bargains are, so hopefully those skills will help me!


----------



## xsophiexleax

Yeah but it would be so worth it, it'd be so excitinggg!
(I'm still mentally around age 6 when it comes to this sort of thing :D)


----------



## thompsonic

I loveeee Christmas so I'll go OTT on all the tree and decorations and traditions and stuff, but when it comes to present buying I am SO unorganised my OH will have to get them things because I'll probably forget or something :dohh: though I'm sure it's easier when you have kids because they give you a list..


----------



## lesleyann

well i just made myself an ebay and brought some ov tests and preg tests shhh dont tell anyone though :happydance:


----------



## nadupoi

Haha secrets safe with me!! 

(hello ladies!)


----------



## thompsonic

I can't stop SS :( and am going mad... I am acting as if I am late.. googling everything... but I'm not even due on til tomorrow!


----------



## lesleyann

nadupoi said:


> Haha secrets safe with me!!
> 
> (hello ladies!)

lol thanks i did not want to use oh's account since his not sure he wants us to do the whole testing / charting when we start TTC so saved up the money from my paid surveys and sent it to paypal :happydance: :flower:


----------



## nadupoi

lesleyann said:


> nadupoi said:
> 
> 
> Haha secrets safe with me!!
> 
> (hello ladies!)
> 
> lol thanks i did not want to use oh's account since his not sure he wants us to do the whole testing / charting when we start TTC so saved up the money from my paid surveys and sent it to paypal :happydance: :flower:Click to expand...

I totally get that. My OH is pretty put of that idea! I think charting is a good idea, though, because then you can pin point exact dates instead of just guessing.


----------



## lesleyann

nadupoi said:


> lesleyann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nadupoi said:
> 
> 
> Haha secrets safe with me!!
> 
> (hello ladies!)
> 
> lol thanks i did not want to use oh's account since his not sure he wants us to do the whole testing / charting when we start TTC so saved up the money from my paid surveys and sent it to paypal :happydance: :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> I totally get that. My OH is pretty put of that idea! I think charting is a good idea, though, because then you can pin point exact dates instead of just guessing.Click to expand...

well one of my main reasons is because i have had 2 depo shots and alot of people seem to not ov for a long time after so i want to be on the ball so to speak to make sure i am and no when to take advantage of the fact im ov'ing.

I was talking to oh about it last night and he was like wow that seems to take the whole fun out of the sex :dohh: so i said well not for you you dont have to pee on sticks and take your temp lol


----------



## nadupoi

Yeah really, they get the fun side of it! All the sex they want.... haha sometimes even when they don't.


----------



## Blob

What is Kyle's massive pressie that wont fit under the tree?????? :lol:

Urgh well my OH totally hates the idea of charting and OPKs etc, but i'm pretty screwed since my cycles are like 50-100 days long :cry: It was kinda a miricle getting pregnant with Tabs..makes me sad :( 

Though i guess still means i will fit into my wedding dress and get to play in the hot tub and drink whiskey :rofl: (at my wedding..omg how lady like i sound :blush: )

I did though also buy myself a pregnancy test the other day...just incase :haha: But i now wonder if its going to jinx me :dohh:


----------



## mandaa1220

I'm confused... Blob - I thought you cancelled the wedding?? Was there a change of plans that I missed?

Jealous of you ladies getting ready to ttc!


----------



## Blob

:lol:
Yea i did and have booked another one :rofl: in Feb 2010 on Isle of Skye 
https://www.duisdale.com/ (thats the hotel) :happydance:


----------



## lesleyann

Blob said:


> What is Kyle's massive pressie that wont fit under the tree?????? :lol:
> 
> Urgh well my OH totally hates the idea of charting and OPKs etc, but i'm pretty screwed since my cycles are like 50-100 days long :cry: It was kinda a miricle getting pregnant with Tabs..makes me sad :(
> 
> Though i guess still means i will fit into my wedding dress and get to play in the hot tub and drink whiskey :rofl: (at my wedding..omg how lady like i sound :blush: )
> 
> I did though also buy myself a pregnancy test the other day...just incase :haha: But i now wonder if its going to jinx me :dohh:


Its like this but its a snail one that also plays music with a strap for around the belly 

https://www.kiddicare.com/webapp/wc...tdisplayA_60_10751_-1_14055_90879_10001_14055


His got a spin and jump or w.e zebra for his birthday i brought for £30 and his birthday not till may lol


----------



## Blob

Awww thats so cute i got Tabs a snail one from a little boutique its soooo cute :) I'm getting her the spin zebra for christmas but its not arrived yet :hissy:


----------



## mandaa1220

that hotel looks so nice!!! i'm so jealous... but so happy for you! you are full of surprises :rofl:


----------



## lesleyann

Blob said:


> Awww thats so cute i got Tabs a snail one from a little boutique its soooo cute :) I'm getting her the spin zebra for christmas but its not arrived yet :hissy:

lol we appear to buy the same... great minds and all that :winkwink:


So when are you going to start ttc now then? before or after the wedding? 




:happydance::happydance: my depo runs out this week :happydance::happydance:


haha sorry keep getting excited about it lol even thought not ttc just yet


----------



## Blob

:rofl: Well i'm meant to be TTC now but shhhh...dont tell anyone cos i dont want to leave :hissy: So i'm just not saying anything and i dont go into the TTC section cos i dont like it, kinda scares me :lol: But OH is working so much there isnt much chance of TTC anyhoo :) 

Thanks BTW yea the hotel is nice but OMFG its bloody freezing up there!!! :rofl: Also i'm doing a 'trash the dress' So thats not going to be so nice :wacko:


----------



## mandaa1220

what's your dress like blob? i want details of the wedding!!


----------



## nadupoi

That's so exciting. I won't tell that you're still here. We'd miss you too much. Just say that you are being held hostage here. We wont let you leave!


----------



## mandaa1220

:ninja: we should threaten for ransom ...


----------



## nadupoi

I like that idea!


----------



## aikoflavored

I haven't read much of this thread, but i'm moving here from ttc after spending 3 months trying.. now i'm here to wait. OH and i are splitting for school and we're hoping to try again in the future once i get done with cosmetology school and he's explored his music career.

I'm aiko, I'm 17.

sorry for thread butting.


----------



## nadupoi

Well glad to have you here. How long are you waiting for?


----------



## TacoTurtle

Hello, aiko!
I'm also seventeen, though I'll be eighteen next month. :happydance:


----------



## mandaa1220

helllloo aiko :flower: welcomeeeeeee xx


----------



## lesleyann

lol blob i no what you mean the TTC section looks very scary. its all read my chart, testing on the 26? anyone want to join, No af but BFN... 


To much i just want to have fun with it at the moment lol


----------



## wispa86

hello everyone!

im lauren (23) 

can i join the club? :D


----------



## Blob

My dress...WELL i went in to get a greceian (sp??) style dress and came away with the full on princess sparkly dress :rofl: I will get photos when i go to get fitted on 8th Jan :yipee: Wedding is going to be really small and we've got the whole hotel for 3 days which is fab and just going to have like a massive house party :)

:hi: Aiko :hi: 

TTC is sooo intense...

On a different note, Tabs is sick :cry: Is such a shame and we just tried finger painting :rofl: She is not a happy bunny, pretty much threw it at me :dohh:


----------



## lesleyann

awww poor tabs i hopes shes better soon hun :hugs: my little one has down gone down for a nap lol


----------



## Blob

Wow lucky you she's not sleeping so well during the day now :cry: She just cries nearly all the time just now, its killing me :( Tabs naps at 12pm only for 30-1hr pooop!!


----------



## lesleyann

at the moment our routine is 

Between 9am - 10:20am wake up
Play
Breakfast 
Bottle
Nappy Change

11:30am ish Nap till 12-1pm

Lunch
Bottle
Nappy Change 
Play

between 2:30pm-3pm goes down for a nap again


5:40pm ish he wakes up and thats when the oh gets in lol and he does the stuff once he gets in but bedtime at the moment between 10pm-11pm


Thats just the main bit somtimes more bum changes or more bottles lol


----------



## mandaa1220

... yeah well me and my baby's routine is WAYYYY better :rofl:

it's okay... i'm not jealous :haha:


----------



## lesleyann

mandaa1220 said:


> ... yeah well me and my baby's routine is WAYYYY better :rofl:
> 
> it's okay... i'm not jealous :haha:

:hugs:


in ways your routine is better hun, you do what ever you want when ever and YOU yourself have time to be ill or feel like having a lie-in :hugs:


----------



## Blob

OMG i miss a lie in...sorry guys for the baby chat. :hugs: I figure if we have 4 will be about 18 years until i get my next one :cry:


----------



## lesleyann

Blob said:


> OMG i miss a lie in...sorry guys for the baby chat. :hugs: I figure if we have 4 will be about 18 years until i get my next one :cry:

i dream about having a lie-in :haha: 

Im so broody today Grrr :blush:


----------



## Blob

Hmmm...me too :lol: I keep trying to persuade Robin but he just wants to sleep WTF :rofl: Also says its not very attractive when i beg :rofl: :rofl: (i dont really beg :blush: )


----------



## lesleyann

OMG what man wants to sleep when sex is on offer :shrug: my oh would jump on me lmao


and im sure you dont beg hun :flower:


----------



## Blob

:haha: Well its more that he comes in from a full days work (on farm) at midnight just now and is up before 6...so reallly its no wonder :) I feel for him he's totally shattered and this is going to last until 23rd :(


----------



## mandaa1220

your OH's schedule makes me exhausted just hearing about it...
i don't think i'll ever really be able to just relax with school and work all the time... well actually this month i can because i will have a month off as of tomorrow :rofl: so i can make you guys a litttle bit jealous haha


----------



## Blob

Awww yea i'm sooo jealous!! My idea of heaven right now is sitting with laptop on my knee in the sofa with tea and cakes and watching tv :rofl: The things you miss :haha: Right now i'm being totally quiet stuck in the kitchen as Tabs is trying to sleep though about to wake up...

Also kinda annoyed as normally at christmas we go down to Lincoln to see my dads family on boxing day and stay until new year. But now my OH says he wants to stay here and relax :hissy: Its so unfair, i want to go away to relax but if we stay here its just going to be the same as every other day for me :cry: He'll bugger off and play with his car and i'll be looking after Tabs i just want a break every now and then and its really nice to get away with her and my family play with her so you can actually sit down and drink a cup of tea.... Ok rant over :sulk:


----------



## lesleyann

i tell me oh weekends is my time off so to speak so he does most of the work with Lo at the weekend/ night time during the week lol only time i get a rest but alot of the time im still doing most of the work lol


----------



## Blob

Robin does toss all, but then Tabs isnt easy and wont stay with him :( He wont even get up in the night unless i make him.


----------



## nadupoi

I agree with you guys. I am definitely taking advantage of my time without a LO! As much fun as it would be to have a LO.. that's exactly why I"m WTT! :)


----------



## mandaa1220

nadupoi said:


> I agree with you guys. I am definitely taking advantage of my time without a LO! As much fun as it would be to have a LO.. that's exactly why I"m WTT! :)

:rofl: me too... enjoying resturaunts, dates, money, free time, friends... things that will obviously become more minimal once there is an LO in the picture... while WTT is hard i know i am doing it for the right reasons, so i don't question my reasons very often. i am jealous, but i will be a mom one day too... i just have to wait for it to be a better time.


----------



## TacoTurtle

Gosh, I'm WTT for all the right reasons too, but I can't help but be jealous of young adult ladies who have LO's, y'know? It actually makes me a little sad sometimes. But... I'll be able to provide better, and lend more time to LO when I have one if I wait, so it's all good!


----------



## nadupoi

TacoTurtle said:


> Gosh, I'm WTT for all the right reasons too, but I can't help but be jealous of young adult ladies who have LO's, y'know? It actually makes me a little sad sometimes. But... I'll be able to provide better, and lend more time to LO when I have one if I wait, so it's all good!

Oh trust me, I think I'm going to ovulate for the first time in over a year... 

and it's going to take everything in me not to let us get carried away this weekend. Because there have been times when he's had to pull me right off of him! Haha. 

But like Manda said.. if you don't think about it, it doesn't seem as bad.


----------



## Blob

Well we havent been out for a meal in over a year...we've been out once together since she was born :dohh:


----------



## TacoTurtle

nadupoi said:


> and it's going to take everything in me not to let us get carried away this weekend. Because there have been times when he's had to pull me right off of him! Haha.

That's happened to OH and me! :haha:


----------



## Blob

Do you find that your OHs are the sensible ones?? :dohh:


----------



## emilylynn18

Hi there girlies!

Okay, so I'm gonna join you b/c I'm going to college next year and just can't afford to have a baby right now since I'm still in highschool.

A little about me...

I'm Emily (18). I live in Missouri, USA (hahaha) and I'm engaged to Mike (19), and he has a 1 1/2 year old son named Mikie.

I was kinda nervous about joining you guys but here I am...

Can't wait to get to know you ladies!


----------



## Blob

:hi: Welcome to the mad house :haha: 

When you guys planning on getting married :happydance:


----------



## emilylynn18

We're gonna try and wait until after my sophomore year of college, that way I can still qualify for financial aid and be able to pay for it.

I'm really excited though! :happydance: He's like the man of my dreams and I adore his son.:cloud9:


----------



## lesleyann

emilylynn18 said:


> We're gonna try and wait until after my sophomore year of college, that way I can still qualify for financial aid and be able to pay for it.
> 
> I'm really excited though! :happydance: He's like the man of my dreams and I adore his son.:cloud9:


welcome to our insane house :D 

p.s might want to make your sig smaller before a mod removes it :thumbup:


----------



## Blob

Awww thats so sweet :)


----------



## TacoTurtle

Welcome, welcome! :hi:


----------



## Dyla

Hey girls! I'm Dyla and I'm 16 years old and from the UK.
We are WTT as I'm a full time student and our housing isn't marked up yet.
I say WTT for 4 years, the OH says 6. :wacko:
and it's not helping me, looking thought the bump gallery's! :blush: 

I should be asleep at the moment but I'm Ill and broody. Can't sleep when your broody!

Byeez for now x


----------



## TacoTurtle

I hear ya, Dyla!

I've actually just sent OH out to grab some pregnancy tests as a "just in case" since I'm almost nine days late for my period!


----------



## TacoTurtle

Erm, ladies?
I just got a BFP.


----------



## lesleyann

TacoTurtle said:


> Erm, ladies?
> I just got a BFP.

omg !!!


Congrats ?? :happydance:


:hugs:


----------



## TacoTurtle

I think so!

I was not expecting this!


----------



## lesleyann

TacoTurtle said:


> I think so!
> 
> I was not expecting this!

you no what im excited for you and a little jealous lol 

i guess you will be leaving WTT a bit faster than expected lol

I hope you have a happy and healthy 9months hun :hugs:

What does your oh think ?


----------



## TacoTurtle

Haven't told him yet.
He dropped the tests by after work and then went home to play Modern Warfare 2 on his Playstation :haha:

I'll still stick around here, though :D


----------



## lesleyann

TacoTurtle said:


> Haven't told him yet.
> He dropped the tests by after work and then went home to play Modern Warfare 2 on his Playstation :haha:
> 
> I'll still stick around here, though :D

how long was you ment to be WTT for?

now you no when you leave WTT and go into 1st tri ect there will be aload of ladies on here stalking you about waiting for the birth :thumbup: :winkwink:


----------



## TacoTurtle

We were supposed to be WTT until I finished at uni... so about 2-3 years. I've found a nursing program at the university I was planning on going to that offers online classes, so I may look into that while he does boot camp and school for the Navy.

Bring on the stalking! I've been lurking around the boards for some time now, and I've always been jealous of the ladies who post their bump progression pics and whatnot... and now it's my turn!


----------



## lesleyann

TacoTurtle said:


> We were supposed to be WTT until I finished at uni... so about 2-3 years. I've found a nursing program at the university I was planning on going to that offers online classes, so I may look into that while he does boot camp and school for the Navy.
> 
> Bring on the stalking! I've been lurking around the boards for some time now, and I've always been jealous of the ladies who post their bump progression pics and whatnot... and now it's my turn!

i still go in the pregnancy area mostly 1st tri though to offer advice. its an addictive part of the forum.


:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: 

i do expect you to come back though and keep us updated :haha: lol


----------



## TacoTurtle

But of course I will!

I'm so excited for this baby... I really hope it sticks :happydance:


----------



## lesleyann

TacoTurtle said:


> But of course I will!
> 
> I'm so excited for this baby... I really hope it sticks :happydance:

when you going to ring the doctors to get a midwife appointment?


----------



## TacoTurtle

I honestly need to look into that a little more. Things are a bit more complex here in the US, I'm afraid :dohh:

Besides, I'm not sure where I'll be delivering yet. I could either stay here in California, go to Florida (which would be a tight squeeze as OH would just be getting out of boot camp) or go to Virginia where most of my family is. 

This would have been better timing if it had happened next month! But yeah, I think I may make an appointment with my GP. We'll seeeee.


----------



## TacoTurtle

Wow, it's almost 2:45 AM here! I really need to get some sleep.

Have a wonderful day/night, ladies!


----------



## mandaa1220

congrats on your bfp hun x
and blobs, move the us, ill babysit tabitha and my OH will take you out for a meal... we go AT LEAST once a week. :rofl:


----------



## TacoTurtle

I'll help you babysit, manda if you pay me in meals :haha:


----------



## nadupoi

OMG!!! a BFP??? 

And you said it wasn't gonna happen..... :D 

I'm so happy for you!! I love to hear about all the bfp's. I don't care if it's in WTT, TTC, or what. When people get preggo, I get happy!! lol. Doesn't that sound terrible?? Reminds me of a friend. She just told me that her and her fiance/husband (they're getting married today) are trying right now! I can't imagine how exciting getting those two lines would be. 

Jealous!


----------



## thompsonic

Wow, huge congrats Taco :) thats great, H&H 9 months to you...


----------



## Blob

Yaaay go you :happydance: Taco thats amazing news...what did he say?? :)

Well i've decided i think i may just come back here...i kinda have decided that i dont really want another baby just yet :) I think...though whether i do or not?? I dont know i feel happy just now...getting sleep and all :rofl:


----------



## mandaa1220

:rofl: your too cute...


----------



## Blob

Hmmm... is that a compliment or not :blush: Also i have a better idea, hows about you guys just move here, thats a MUCH better plan. :)

See i really WANT another baby but i think its just because i always want everything i shouldnt :dohh: But i really do have a good life right now and its not hard with money or anything, but adding another is going to be harder and i LOVE spoiling Tabs cos i can. I dont want to have to stop spending £100 on a dress for her if i want to :rofl: Or a fortune on shoes that she's only going to use for 10weeks or less :blush: 

Does that sound really bad? :( I just always want to make changes in my life cos i get bored easily i love a challenge.


----------



## TacoTurtle

OH was pretty bummed, which I expected. He's joining the Navy, and as such he won't be able to be around much, and being that he's enlisting and not doing the officer program, he won't be making much money either.

But it's only been one day since we've known, so I think we both need time to digest the news.


----------



## mandaa1220

Blob said:


> Hmmm... is that a compliment or not :blush: Also i have a better idea, hows about you guys just move here, thats a MUCH better plan. :)
> 
> See i really WANT another baby but i think its just because i always want everything i shouldnt :dohh: But i really do have a good life right now and its not hard with money or anything, but adding another is going to be harder and i LOVE spoiling Tabs cos i can. I dont want to have to stop spending £100 on a dress for her if i want to :rofl: Or a fortune on shoes that she's only going to use for 10weeks or less :blush:
> 
> Does that sound really bad? :( I just always want to make changes in my life cos i get bored easily i love a challenge.

Definately a compliment... I think you're adorable and I don't even know you! I love how you change your mind so much, but I understand what you mean about spoiling... is there any way you can start a "Baby #2 Fund" by selling Tab's old things that are not neutral/could be used again? A dress costing that much, should surely return a little money... that way when she grows out of these nice things, you can make some of the money back a bit.

Don't forget you can even spoil Tab's still with things just a little cheaper and just as nice and put the money you would've spent, but saved into "Baby #2 Fund" as well! Just some ideas :hugs:


----------



## mandaa1220

TacoTurtle said:


> OH was pretty bummed, which I expected. He's joining the Navy, and as such he won't be able to be around much, and being that he's enlisting and not doing the officer program, he won't be making much money either.
> 
> But it's only been one day since we've known, so I think we both need time to digest the news.

Joining the navy and then finding out your expecting a baby has got to be difficult and leaves him with not many options ya know? Luckily, I'm sure he can work his way up and any job in the military is a good one. Give him time to digest it, and yourself... it's a big surprise. It will get better and more exciting :hugs:


----------



## Blob

Hmmm yea i have savings accounts at the moment anyhoo and we kinda decided just to keep her clothes as we're wanting 4 and figured we could keep them incase? Most of her clothes until 6 months are neautural too :) Thanks hun :hugs: 
Yea i change my mind so much...i decided now that i think i dont want one cos i want one so much :rofl: :wacko: I'm off my rocker i think :dohh:

Taco, things will change ALOT in the next few weeks. My OH was in his last year of his Masters and living 45mins away when we found out...he to begin with was not very happy but after a few days things seemed to start sorting themselves out :) Robin moved in with me and travelled to uni...its really worked out so well i cant believe it :hugs:


----------



## lexie54

Hiya,
Hope your all okay!

I'm new to the forum and I thought I'd introduce myself I'm Lexie and I'm 20 I've been with my boyfriend for three years and we're looking to move in together next year once he finishes uni. I can't escape the feeling of wanting a baby but I know I should wait until we are more stable, every month a part of me wants my period to be late. I know if I told my my mates they would just I'm mad but I can't help it. I'm glad I've found other women that feel the way I do at the moment.

L x


----------



## lexie54

Hiya,
Hope your all okay!

I'm new to the forum and I thought I'd introduce myself I'm Lexie and I'm 20. I've been with my boyfriend for three years and we're looking to move in together next year once he finishes uni. I can't escape the feeling of wanting a baby but I know I should wait until we are more stable, every month a part of me wants my period to be late. I know if I told my my mates they would just say I'm mad but I can't help it. I'm glad I've found other women that feel the way I do at the moment.

L x


----------



## TacoTurtle

Hello and welcome, Lexie!

I completely understand your broodiness, and I'm sure most of the ladies here would agree! I'm not WTT anymore, but I admire that you are. It's certainly for the best, and when you are in a stable enough situation it will be so worth the wait!


----------



## lexie54

Thanks Tacoturtle for the welcome :) I know it would be best to wait until I have money to spoil my LO when I have one but I can't help feeling broody sucks a little bit lol


----------



## TacoTurtle

Trust me, I know the feeling! How long after you and your OH start living together will you start TTC?


----------



## lexie54

I would like to wait a year or so, but if it happened I wouldn't be disappointed put it that way lol


----------



## Blob

Tee hee my OH and i had planned on waiting until i was 21-22 (like now :dohh:) But i was 19 when i fell preggers and 20 when i had her...and i know its really bad in here but it was soooo the best thing as we have a great income, a house etc she has soooo many oppertunities. I was the same i was really broody but i sometimes was a bit bad with the pill...i'm not sure its the best thing for a forgetfull person :rofl: I kept telling my OH but he didnt listen :haha:


----------



## Blob

Sorry meant to add in here :hi: :hi: Lexie


----------



## mandaa1220

Blob said:


> Tee hee my OH and i had planned on waiting until i was 21-22 (like now :dohh:) But i was 19 when i fell preggers and 20 when i had her...and i know its really bad in here but it was soooo the best thing as we have a great income, a house etc she has soooo many oppertunities. I was the same i was really broody but i sometimes was a bit bad with the pill...i'm not sure its the best thing for a forgetfull person :rofl: I kept telling my OH but he didnt listen :haha:

gosh thats going to happen to me... i'm so bad with my pill and i tell my OH, but he doesnt seem to listen either.


----------



## nadupoi

SAME here!! I'm surprised we haven't gotten pregnant yet!


----------



## mandaa1220

it's soo annoying, because i will go 2 days thinking that i have taken my pill and then look at the pack and realize i didnt take it the day before... it's like how the heck do you believe you took it?? OH was so unrealistic before... he didn't realize that birth control isnt 100% effective, i had to give him the "talk" :rofl:


----------



## TacoTurtle

Hello, ladies.
Bad news. I'm losing my sea monkey :cry:
So far it's been a lot of bleeding and cramping, but mostly I'm just sad that it's happening all over again. It's going to take some time to get my head straight again, but I'll definitely stick around here.

This is just too much to handle right now :sad1:
Hopefully OH and I can start trying soon, because all I want now is a healthy full-term pregnancy...


----------



## lesleyann

so sorry hun, Huge :hugs:


----------



## Emma.Gi

Hi :hi:

I'm Emma, 17, mummy to Harry, 15 months and WTT#2 til 2011:thumbup: I hope you don't mind me joining in here, if you do, show me the door :blush:. 

Take care everyone x


----------



## mandaa1220

i'm so sorry to hear this tacoturtle :hugs: to you xx

and welcome new peeps :rofl:


----------



## TacoTurtle

Hello, Emma!
You're quite welcome here :)

I'm back to WTT myself, after 2 mc.
Hopefully OH and I can start TTC in about a year and a half... so, summer 2011-ish?


----------



## Blob

Awwww Taco thats awful :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: Is your OH now gutted :( I'm really sorry :hugs:

:hi: Emma... Hopefully you will want to stay here :rofl: I dont think anyone is sane in here...tho really i'm just talking about myself :haha:

I was a nightmare...have you heard about that new pill for guys to take?? I will be making Robin get that when it comes out :rofl:


----------



## thompsonic

I'm so sorry Taco :hugs:

And welcome Emma... you are perfectly welcome here... as long as you provide us with goodies ;)


----------



## lexie54

I'm sorry to hear your news taco :hugs: 
thank you for the welcome guys :)


----------



## Emma.Gi

Thanks for the welcome and Blob, I'm certainly not sane so I'm sure I'll fit in here :winkwink:

Tacoturtle, that's when we're gonna start TTC, July 2011.


----------



## Blob

Emma i like i kinda remember you from the pregnancy sections?? Were you in them :blush: I could be totally wrong though...


----------



## mandaa1220

HIII GIRLS! I'm at workk and don't want to be anymore :rofl:


----------



## Blob

:lol: Awww and nobody was here to entertain you :hugs: Hope work went fast for you!!

So we've talked about what WE want for christmas have we said what we got our OHs??

x


----------



## TacoTurtle

Pill?! For guys?! Oh, my OH is gonna love this :haha:
Now, if we have any "oops" moments, I can say, "Babe, you've taken your pill, right?"


----------



## madzia

Hi everyone,
I am new here. I would like to advise you. I am 19 years old, I was with her boyfriend over a year. For over half a year, I feel that this is the moment when I would get pregnant, but unfortunately my boyfriend says "not now".. Practice sex with condom, I thought about it that it pierced but unfortunately it did not check because my boyfriend is always watching them carefully. How can I convince him? Or, as the damage a condom?

:cry:


I hope you understand my English.


----------



## lesleyann

madzia said:


> Hi everyone,
> I am new here. I would like to advise you. I am 19 years old, I was with her boyfriend over a year. For over half a year, I feel that this is the moment when I would get pregnant, but unfortunately my boyfriend says "not now".. Practice sex with condom, I thought about it that it pierced but unfortunately it did not check because my boyfriend is always watching them carefully. How can I convince him? Or, as the damage a condom?
> 
> :cry:
> 
> 
> I hope you understand my English.

Hi, if i understand right your want a baby but your boyfriend does not.

I would not try to damage a condom because if he found out i do not think he would be happy at all and you may find your self without a boyfriend at all.

I dont think you will be any to convince him yet unless you both have good jobs, live in your own house without parents and do not have sky high debts ect


----------



## madzia

lesleyann said:


> Hi, if i understand right your want a baby but your boyfriend does not.
> 
> I would not try to damage a condom because if he found out i do not think he would be happy at all and you may find your self without a boyfriend at all.
> 
> I don't think you will be any to convince him yet unless you both have good jobs, live in your own house without parents and do not have sky high debts ect

yes, you good understood..

Unfortunately, we do not have house .. Both live with their parents .. but around June next year, we have a house ..

:cry:


----------



## mandaa1220

TacoTurtle said:


> Pill?! For guys?! Oh, my OH is gonna love this :haha:
> Now, if we have any "oops" moments, I can say, "Babe, you've taken your pill, right?"

:rofl: i think mine would kill me... but he'd be way better at taking a pill than me... he had OCD and is VERY good at routines... for some reason i'd be concerned that it would hurt fertilitiy in men, but i guess thats a concern for BCP in women as well


----------



## mandaa1220

madzia said:


> lesleyann said:
> 
> 
> Hi, if i understand right your want a baby but your boyfriend does not.
> 
> I would not try to damage a condom because if he found out i do not think he would be happy at all and you may find your self without a boyfriend at all.
> 
> I don't think you will be any to convince him yet unless you both have good jobs, live in your own house without parents and do not have sky high debts ect
> 
> yes, you good understood..
> 
> Unfortunately, we do not have house .. Both live with their parents .. but around June next year, we have a house ..
> 
> :cry:Click to expand...

hun, wtt is a hard thing... but all of us ladies here have dealt with it and it gets easier... especially when you make friends on this site to joke about it with. not everyone else understands the way that you feel, but i promise that all of us have made jokes about "forgetting our pills" or "damaging the condom" but they are only jokes, that allow us to get through wtt with a few laughs.

like lesleyann said... damaging the condom is not a wise choice, especially since your OH has said he isn't ready. by damaging a condom, you could be damaging your relationship, which you don't want to do with a baby on the way iykwim? 

but feel free to stay around and join the wtt club with us ladies :hugs:


----------



## mandaa1220

Blob said:


> :lol: Awww and nobody was here to entertain you :hugs: Hope work went fast for you!!
> 
> So we've talked about what WE want for christmas have we said what we got our OHs??
> 
> x

my OH is getting:

*Stocking:*
Boxers
Travel size items for our trip!
DVD
Candy

*Real Pressies:*
North Face Coat (that hes been dying for, costs $329 retail, but i got it at a steal of a price :winkwink:)
Lots of clothes from aeropostale - hoodie, 2 long sleeve & 2 short sleeve shirts!

What's your OH getting? I'm so excited to give my OH his gifts on christmas... I've been done shopping for like 2 months and so anxious to tell him, but I havent!!!


----------



## madzia

mandaa1220 said:


> hun, wtt is a hard thing... but all of us ladies here have dealt with it and it gets easier... especially when you make friends on this site to joke about it with. not everyone else understands the way that you feel, but i promise that all of us have made jokes about "forgetting our pills" or "damaging the condom" but they are only jokes, that allow us to get through wtt with a few laughs.
> 
> like lesleyann said... damaging the condom is not a wise choice, especially since your OH has said he isn't ready. by damaging a condom, you could be damaging your relationship, which you don't want to do with a baby on the way iykwim?
> 
> but feel free to stay around and join the wtt club with us ladies :hugs:

I don't want damaging my relationship.. I love him very much.. 

I'm very happy if I can stay :happydance:


----------



## mandaa1220

well welcome then xx how old are you hun?


----------



## madzia

mandaa1220 said:


> well welcome then xx how old are you hun?

both we have 19 years :winkwink:


----------



## mandaa1220

UK or US? or somewheres else... i always feel like i'm from the UK when i'm on here, but i'm not :rofl:


----------



## madzia

mandaa1220 said:


> UK or US? or somewheres else... i always feel like i'm from the UK when i'm on here, but i'm not :rofl:

Poland :blush:

stomach hurts me.. :( well, for 4 days I get @


----------



## Blob

Hey :hi: Madzia

Well my OH is not getting so much...i spent it all on Tabs :rofl: (thats more of a list)

I got him 
3 really nice big jumpers
shirt
t-shirt
bop it
6 dvds
chocolate
shaving stuff
am sure a few more but i forget :dohh:


----------



## madzia

Hi Blob :hi:

what You write? :blush:


----------



## thompsonic

Woah Blob, you said you didn't get much?! I have got OH:

a tshirt
pj bottoms
something to help him sleep (to put in a bath)
chocolate
and a dvd

and I thought I'd got a fair bit! 

I'm really broody at the moment :( I just want a baby so much it hurts.


----------



## madzia

thompsonic said:


> I'm really broody at the moment :( I just want a baby so much it hurts.

I know how it is... :hugs: :hugs:
also I just want a baby..


----------



## Blob

:lol: Maybe just doesnt seem much in comparison to what i've got Moo :dohh: Normally i get him one really big present but i couldnt decide this year :lol: 

I'm kinda not sure if i'm broody or not right now...am just going with the flow :rofl:


----------



## mandaa1220

This is the coat that I bought OH... do you guys like it? He wants a North Face one so bad, so I hope I picked the right one out!
 



Attached Files:







North Face Coat.jpg
File size: 11.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Blob

Ooooh i like it! I loooove NorthFace outdoor stuff so nice, got my OH a bodywarmer from there a few years ago :)


----------



## madzia

nice coat :)

yeah it really I have no idea as a gift .. yet nothing bought :dohh:


----------



## lesleyann

from me i just got oh :

A bench shirt
Wii game

From Lo:

A book
A daddy thingy
A daddy link


so not much really lol but had a very very tight budget and could not find anything he really wants :shrug:


----------



## Blob

Eeeek not long to go :lol: I think i have EVERYTHING bought :smug: 

My best friend and i have an AMAZING idea as each others christmas pressie :lol: We are just giving each other £20 towards each others boots :rofl:

These are mine :lol: Just to wear with jeans or leggings...though on here they look a bit slutty :dohh: But since i dont think i'd look slutty ever i think it will work :haha:

https://www.dune.co.uk/catalogue/style.asp?r=43&g=41&y=A09LLE10HBD639V&pc=10


----------



## Blob

https://www.dune.co.uk/catalogue/style.asp?r=43&g=41&y=A09LLE80HBC418M&pc=80

Ooooh i like these boots too :rofl:

Yea we dont have much of a budget as we're buying a car (i want before we get married) and wedding in 2 months eeek!! But only spent like £10 on other people... :) 

Ooooh this is the car am trying to buy, am FAR too picky :dohh:

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/2005-VOLVO-X...ewItemQQptZAutomobiles_UK?hash=item2ea8f21bec

or 

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/2004-VOLVO-X...ewItemQQptZAutomobiles_UK?hash=item2a02b35a23

Pretty much the same :lol: But i want grey and cream leather...also we cant spend more than about £13,0000 but hey ho!!


----------



## Blob

Hmmm i sound like a cow :blush: Please kick me :cry:


----------



## mandaa1220

:rofl: better get going on the car shopping... weddings soon! i can't wait to see piccys!


----------



## madzia

*Blob* very nice boots , I'm also picky :dohh:

oh how I'd wanted a sports car ... and yet I did not have a driving license :nope:

oh soon take on a wedding.. nice... 
I'm waiting on ring from my boy :blush:


----------



## mandaa1220

i dont expect a ring for a few years! we've been together over three now... but i'm alright with that, have other things to focus on like school right now!


----------



## Emma.Gi

Blob said:


> Emma i like i kinda remember you from the pregnancy sections?? Were you in them :blush: I could be totally wrong though...

Hmmmm, you might have done :rofl:, I wasn't on much back then though :haha:.

For Christmas I've got Jett:
A bodyset
A little hang-up sign thing about him being gay :rofl:
A smart shirt
A notepad
The Stig bodywash
Some trainers
A wallet
Some money for driving lessons
A Top Gear book
A milk chocolate selection box

Harry's got him:
A bodyset
A car keyring thing
Snakes and ladders game :haha:
A daddy t-shirt
A couple of little photo frames with pictures of Harry in
A white chocolate selection box


----------



## mandaa1220

So my OH bought me "The Business of Being Born," as an early birthday present and we watched it together tonight. I am so in love with the movie and amazed at the things my body will be able to accomplish. America has really made giving birth into this terrifying experience that you wish away with drugs and a quick c-section. I'm scared that it will be difficult to have the kind of birth I want, which is a home birth and to have a midwife, as it's so rare here. I really can't believe the things I learned and OH liked it too, which is shocking!!

Now my cat's bum is on my face, as he wants me to get off the laptop and pet him endlessly :rofl:


----------



## Blob

Urgh well they are the two cars i want to see...:dohh: But cos i'm so fussy they are quite hard to find :rofl:
Urgh i havent got him anything from Tabs :shock: Bugger!!!! Hmmm...i dont know...maybe she can give him some choc :lol:

Ooooh wow that sounds like a good movie...my OH just sighs everytime i talk about babies...just keeps saying 'is that all you ever think about' :)


----------



## lexie54

madzia said:


> *Blob* very nice boots , I'm also picky :dohh:
> 
> oh how I'd wanted a sports car ... and yet I did not have a driving license :nope:
> 
> *oh soon take on a wedding.. nice...
> I'm waiting on ring from my boy* :blush:

My mate showed me her copy of her avon mag today and said to me "if your OH is thinking of proposing to you...." 

it was a £15 ring lol 

And it came with the wedding ring aswell bargain lol :)


----------



## TacoTurtle

lexie54 said:


> madzia said:
> 
> 
> *Blob* very nice boots , I'm also picky :dohh:
> 
> oh how I'd wanted a sports car ... and yet I did not have a driving license :nope:
> 
> *oh soon take on a wedding.. nice...
> I'm waiting on ring from my boy* :blush:
> 
> My mate showed me her copy of her avon mag today and said to me "if your OH is thinking of proposing to you...."
> 
> it was a £15 ring lol
> 
> And it came with the wedding ring aswell bargain lol :)Click to expand...

Hey, whatever gets the job done, right? My OH probably won't be getting me one anytime soon either, which is fine. I know he's not ready for it yet, but I'll be sooo excited when he is! That means (to me, at least) that we'll be that much closer to TTC! :happydance:


----------



## lexie54

TacoTurtle said:


> lexie54 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> madzia said:
> 
> 
> *Blob* very nice boots , I'm also picky :dohh:
> 
> oh how I'd wanted a sports car ... and yet I did not have a driving license :nope:
> 
> *oh soon take on a wedding.. nice...
> I'm waiting on ring from my boy* :blush:
> 
> My mate showed me her copy of her avon mag today and said to me "if your OH is thinking of proposing to you...."
> 
> it was a £15 ring lol
> 
> And it came with the wedding ring aswell bargain lol :)Click to expand...
> 
> Hey, whatever gets the job done, right? My OH probably won't be getting me one anytime soon either, which is fine. I know he's not ready for it yet, but I'll be sooo excited when he is! That means (to me, at least) that we'll be that much closer to TTC! :happydance:Click to expand...

Yeah but we all like a bit of bling don't we lol! 

I don't think i'm gona be seeing my OH down on one knee anytime soon either x
x


----------



## Blob

Eeek my OHs butt would be kicked if it was £15 :haha: He spent more than i wanted though :( But i designed my wedding ring and OMFG its only got 6 tiny diamonds and is like 1500...Pooop i mean engagement rings are meant to be expensive but wedding rings are meant to be just a band :dohh:


----------



## Charlotteee

Hi girls, can i join??

I've just had a miscarriage from an unplanned pregnancy. And me and OH have decided when he leaves uni, we will try again, he's currently studying motorsports and leaves in 2011. Thats probably when we'll try.

We've been together 16 months, and are madly in love :) we see each other every weekend without fail!!

He's 21 and i'm 18. Training to be an accountant.

I forgot my name - its charlotte :) hehe

xxxx


----------



## mandaa1220

suuure.. hello! i'm so sorry to hear about your mc, but it's nice to have you around :hugs:

4 days til my birthday!


----------



## Emma.Gi

:hi: Charlotte, I'm sorry to hear about your Miscarriage.


----------



## Dyla

TacoTurtle said:


> I hear ya, Dyla!
> 
> I've actually just sent OH out to grab some pregnancy tests as a "just in case" since I'm almost nine days late for my period!

Aw, hope your result is what you would like  Good luck for either!


----------



## TacoTurtle

Thanks, Dyla! Actually, I turned up pregnant, but had an early miscarriage :/

Anywho, welcome, Charlotte! And happy almost birthday, manda :)


----------



## mandaa1220

Thank you!! I'm quite excited for absolutely no reason :rofl:


----------



## thompsonic

Welcome Charlotte, sorry for your loss :hugs:

I got my GCSE mock results yesterday :)

3 A*s, 2 A's, 3 B's and 2 C's, so nothing incredible but I'm happy enough for now :)

Unlike my super genius friend who got 7 A*s and 3 A's :O 

How is everyone?


----------



## nadupoi

doing fab! 
Excited to go out tonight. Hopefully it all works out, anyway...

Wow you did great! I don't know if that is equivalent to the grades we get here in the US, but it sounds pretty awesome.


----------



## Blob

:hi: Lottybump Am really sorry about your loss :hugs: 

Oooooh yaaay what are you doing for your birthday??? :yipee:


----------



## Blob

Oh and congrats on your results they sound good...yea my cousin is the same, i think she stole all the clever genes in the family and left us with none :haha:


----------



## mandaa1220

For birthday, I am just having a few friends over and my family... me and my great grandma share a birthday, so its a double celebration! Just have my mom make some food and hang around the house with everyone... might go out and do something, but don't really have lots to do iykwim. Just want to relax, as final exams will be done and spend some time with the few friends I have!


----------



## Charlotteee

Thanks girls. Means a lot :) 

So whats the age range in here??

xx


----------



## Blob

Awww :hugs: Sounds nice!! Few friends is a good thing IMO as means they are good ones not just people you 'hang around with' How old will you be?? :) Sounds nice, i pretty much did that for my 21st :lol: 

Lottybump..i'm 21 :thumbup:


----------



## thompsonic

Lottybump, I'm the youngest () and I'm 15... the eldest is about 23 I think? Maybe a bit less, I can't remember...


----------



## Blob

:rofl: i'm prob the oldest :dohh: How funny being 21 and old?? :haha:

Yea but see you dont seem 15 :hugs:


----------



## thompsonic

Thanks... I hate being this young. I feel like I'm middle aged :haha:


----------



## madzia

Hi everyone :hi:

*Lottybump* I'm 19 :winkwink:

*thompsonic* yeah I also hate being young


----------



## Blob

I feel middle aged too :dohh: I think i just skipped years in the middle :)


----------



## Emma.Gi

I'm 17 :D


----------



## mandaa1220

Turning 20 in 2 days! Just finished getting all over OH's Christmas things together - I went shopping tonight and got random thingsss and spent too much money :rofl:

So now my OH has -
*Stocking*
4 Pairs Boxers
Air Scent For Bedroom
DVD - Fast and the Furious
Shower Gel Travel Size for Vaca
Toothbrush and Travel Case - Travel Toothpaste
Candy

*Prezzies*
Package Christmas Boxers (Set of 3) THATS RIGHT - OH IS GETTING 7 PAIRS OF BOXERS :rofl:
North Face Coat
Loooots of clothes - hoodie, 4 shirts

He is certaintly all set.


----------



## Blob

:rofl: Awwww your OH is getting spoiltHope he's getting you something good!!


----------



## madzia

mandaa1220 said:


> THATS RIGHT - OH IS GETTING 7 PAIRS OF BOXERS :rofl:

I love to buy my boyfriend boxers .. :blush:

I bought one with Christmas motif :haha:


----------



## Blob

:lol: I do not, i have to get him them all through the year when he needs them :haha: Damn living together is so un romantic... 'i need new socks and boxers, can you add them to your shopping list' :dohh:


----------



## TacoTurtle

I'm 17, but I'll be 18 in exactly five weeks! OH is 18 and will be 19 in June :)

*OH's gifts*
PS3 Boxers
PS3 Headset
The Big Bang Theory Seasons 1 & 2

*His gifts to me*
Little Big Planet for my PSP
iPhone

He's a nerd and he spoils me and I like it :D


----------



## Blob

:lol: See i wanted an iphone for christmas but OH just told me to go out and get one :dohh:


----------



## TacoTurtle

Ah! The least he could do is get you a case for it or something :dohh:


----------



## Charlotteee

*Gifts for him*
Zilch

*Gifts for me*
Zilch 

:rofl:

We're going today xmas shopping :happydance:

But i have bought myself some real ugg boots so that makes up for if my presents pooop.

And cool so everybodys young in here then :) :dohh: i just read the thread name again

hahaaa


----------



## mandaa1220

:rofl: yes id say were youngggggggg


----------



## Charlotteee

So went and did xmas shopping. Must have spent about 300 quid on family, but not one for OH. Don't know what to get him :nope:

xx


----------



## Blob

:lol: Taco he just wanted me to get one (all our money is joint) just not as a 'present' but i got a case and things for it. All i have to say is OMFG how dangerous they are i've spent a freaken fortune in itunes cos i just hear a song and download it :hissy:

Eeeek Lotty not long to go :S


----------



## Emma.Gi

Lol Lotty, I'd say we're young and God, it's so hard buying for the OH's isn't it, the first thing I bought was a pisstake about him being gay (he's really not :winkwink:) and then went from there. I spent what you spent on your family on the LO alone :blush:

Rachel, MEN eh? :rofl: Ain't got a clue. No idea what Jett has got me, "it's a surprise", well I wanna know, probably somet naff :haha:


----------



## thompsonic

Anyone else having lotsss of snow? :D

I had school off on Friday cos it was like a blizzard, it was still here yesterday, loads but didn't snow so I thought it would melt but it snowed again in the night! I live right in the countryside and was driving to Stamford (well not me obviously, my dad) and it was just field and fields of white, it was so coool :)

I watched my little sisters drama perfomancey thing yesterday, it was soo cute, all these 6 year olds singing songs etc :haha: and my sis won a prize so I'm proud of her.


OOH, and I'm going to be a Senior Wildcat :D Wildcats is the name of the theatre school, and basically Senior Wildcats help out at classes and parties etc, I'm really excited. It'll be great experience considering my chosen career path, and I'll know what I'm doing as well- up til recently, I used to do ballet, tap, modern, acrobatics, hip hop and cheerleading, and I do LAMDA as well, so it's perfect :happydance: I can't wait to start!


----------



## Blob

Tons of snow...and my daughter HATES IT :saywhat: 

Though right now am trying to snuggle up and stay warm cos for some reason the kitchen is freeeezzzziiiinnggg :(

Oooooh congrats thompsonic :happydance: I couldnt dance i tried all of them and sucked ha ha ha!!


----------



## Blob

Also its Mada's birthday today :cake: :yipee: Have a good one hun!!!


----------



## madzia

*mandaa1220* https://www.spacepimping.com/graphics/myspace-happy-birthday-graphics/HappyBirthday35.gif


----------



## mandaa1220

thanks girls! you are the best!!! :hugs:


----------



## Blob

Tee hee i have noooo idea of the time difference though :shrug:


----------



## thompsonic

I was sooo just going to say Happy Birthday :haha:

And to Strawberries aswell, but she doesn't come here much but still...


----------



## Emma.Gi

Happy Birthday Manda.

We've got snow here, plenty of it and I've just been out in it in my socks :dohh: Harry likes it from what he can see although he's not been out in it much, he prefers the comfort of a warm home :rofl:


----------



## Blob

Tabs hates it :rofl: Its cold and wet...no dice :lol:


----------



## thompsonic

Tbh I'm not that keen, I have Reynodes Syndrome so anything cold is a no go... don't ask why I chose to go skiing this year :dohh: but it's soo pretty to look at. 

I look so silly when I go out, I went to meet my friend and she was wearing cotton trackies, a hoodie, body warmer and uggs, I wore snow boots, proper thick trackies with woolen tights under, two pairs of ski socks, about 5 tops, a ski coat, ski gloves and a hat :haha: .... i like to wrap up warm :blush:


----------



## Blob

:lol: Thats like me i bloody hate the cold...i like to look at the snow from inside while tucked up warm with a hot drink :rofl:


----------



## Emma.Gi

Lol I dont blame her Rachel, :lol:, bless her!

LOL, you must have looked a sight but I dont blame you, best get wrapped up warm. I was out in socks, jeans and a short sleeved top whilst running with Harry who was all wrapped up, lol, proper contrast there!


----------



## thompsonic

I was getting a few looks, especially as I was pulling a sled with me :haha: 

I have to be especially careful though otherwise my fingers all turn white and become horribly painful etc, and I can't move them for hours after :dohh:


----------



## Emma.Gi

Lol you nutter, ouch that sounds awful :( :hugs:


----------



## Blob

Ouch that sounds really sore :hugs: Bugger she's just woken up :dohh:


----------



## Emma.Gi

Harry's been like that all night Rachel, he's a pain, luckily his dad is here for Christmas now so he's been helping but he's still awful, exploding shits, the lot. Ergh!!


----------



## mandaa1220

I'm not sure.. I think the time difference is about 5 hours off or so and you guys are ahead of us. Right now here it's 7:43 PM, so i guess 19:43 in military time I think!


----------



## TacoTurtle

I understand your pain about the cold! I was supposed to leave from San Francisco to Newark, New Jersey tonight, and then head to Norfolk, VA, but my flight was canceled due to snow. So, I can't leave until tomorrow.

Manda, you must be East Coast? It's only 5:32 here right now.


----------



## mandaa1220

yup... NY! My birthday was good... but am sick unfortunately. I feel an ear infection coming on and I'm so upset because Christmas is soo soon and I really don't want to be very sick, but my lungs feel like they are filling with disgustingness... :growlmad: I keep coughing :nope:


----------



## TacoTurtle

Noooo! *wishes you well*


----------



## Blob

Oh nooooo dont be sick over christmas :(
:hugs: Get better soon :hugs:


----------



## mandaa1220

Thanks girls... I woke up today feeling a little better, but now my lungs are like FILLD with something, so I'm coughing and it hurts trying to break it up.


----------



## Emma.Gi

Awwh, I hope you're not ill over Christmas. Harry's lungs are always like that, he's always getting mucus up, it's awful so I understand your pain, I hope you're well soon.


----------



## mandaa1220

It's terrible to cough up all this disgustingness and have close to no voice, while at work answering phones :growlmad: I keep coughing and can't wait to go home!!


----------



## lesleyann

hey not been posting much so may of missed loadsssss was up all last night till like 3am with the oh on the phone to nhs direct,emergency doc ect ect his has really bad belly pain since thursday and TMI!!!! ** water poo** since friday... still dont no 100% what it is but his got some pills to rule out anything to do with his intestines (sp?) 


Had a shed load of snow :happydance: kyle really loves it as anyone who would of seen the show your snow pics in general chat would of seen lol

Had 2 dogs *GSD* over the weekend while my mum was away :dohh: a bitch and a dog lmao!! my bitch *younger then kyle* was showing my mums dog his place in "her" house :haha:


erm i think thats it for me lol 

Ohh looking to find a price on a wicked tattoo lol


----------



## Blob

Been wondering where you were :hugs: 

Tabs doesnt like snow :nope: though neither do i so cant complain...

What tattoo??? Pics??


----------



## mandaa1220

I want to get a tattooo... but can't really afford it right now, espeically with us going on vacation in 2 weeks :shock:


----------



## Blob

Ooooh two weeks so exiting!! I cant wait to take Tabs when she's a bit older :happydance: she can watch me on all the rides :rofl:

Hmmm see i wanted one when i was like 16 but then decided its really not me...:dohh: I love the idea of them and on people who suit them but i'd look stupid :(


----------



## mandaa1220

lol i dont want anything crazy... just my dads last name in small letters on my foot... if you knew me or saw me, you'd know i'm not a tatoo type of person :rofl:


----------



## Blob

:lol: Well i figured i'd regret it as my OH says, i look like a rah :dohh:

GAH :hissy: Now i like the idea again :rofl:


----------



## Charlotteee

I have a tattoo on my back, its only small and like a flower tribal thing, i got it when i was 16 so very illegal lol. But I wasnt with OH at the time so he couldnt say anything, now i want another - an angel or wings with the date i lost baby xx


----------



## lesleyann

ive been looking at this one :


https://tattoos-and-art.com/wp-content/gallery/star-tattoos/cause-this-bitch-a-star-tattoo-64825.jpg

i like the stars idea and i can put K in one of the big stars for kyle and do that for any future children ... But maybe not the full of that one or take some of the little stars out. IDK lol

have got some other ideas if you want to see lol


----------



## Charlotteee

Ohhhh thats gorgeous!! But OUCH!! :(

I managed the one on my back but sitting through it for that long :nope:

xx


----------



## Blob

OMFG i looove it :rofl: I so wish i could have one :nope:


----------



## Emma.Gi

Wow Lesleyann, that's gorgeous but f***** hell, OW!!

I want Harry's full name and DOB at the top of my arm, not old enough yet, my mum says she'll give permission but I'd rather wait :haha:


----------



## lesleyann

well there is this one i like aswell


https://www.theredparlour.com/files/my_images/FIRST_TIMERS_PAGE_WOMEN/TATTOOS/THE_LADIES_OF_THE_RED_PAR/Satrs_2_.jpg

but im totally torn but leaning more to the first :dohh: just got to find how much it would cost.. if i did get the first one id proberly get in done in blocks anyway so like the first 2 big starts with the little ones around it then some more at a later date :shrug:


----------



## Charlotteee

Sounds like a good plan, cos you could stand the pain more then. Not that it reeeaally hurts. Its just irritating xx


----------



## thompsonic

I am torn on tattoos, I never really liked them, I was raised to think that they are 'tacky' but right now I sooo want a teeny little star on the inside of my wrist, I think it would be adorable :haha:


----------



## Blob

Yea i was the same thomsonic :wacko:

I like the black one i really dont like coloured ones they always look awful after a few years...though you can get ones that last 5 years cant you??

See i just wonder that when you're like 50 and wearing a dress to a ball or something and you will look really daft?? :(

Urgh i HATE working in the cold :cry:


----------



## lesleyann

Just sent my local tattooist a message on myspace with the first picture for them to price it up for me lol as a whole and as block sections eg, the first big star with its 4 little ones around it :thumbup: i now sit and wait lol i rang the store because i could not find an e-mail lol so she told me the myspace :haha: its where i got mybelly button and tongue peirced so i trust them


----------



## MJ Girl

Wel I don't know where to post this but I need a lil bit of support! So today as I was looking at pics of myself to post onto my Facebook I couldn't help but feel so insecure about the way I look =( I look huge! I've gained about 20 pounds and I'm not even pregnant! =( I feel ugly right now and just wanted to post this and see if anyone else ever goes through these days!


----------



## lesleyann

MJ Girl said:


> Wel I don't know where to post this but I need a lil bit of support! So today as I was looking at pics of myself to post onto my Facebook I couldn't help but feel so insecure about the way I look =( I look huge! I've gained about 20 pounds and I'm not even pregnant! =( I feel ugly right now and just wanted to post this and see if anyone else ever goes through these days!

ive but on about 2 stone Since i gave birth and feel really crappy about it hun :hugs:


----------



## mandaa1220

MJ Girl said:


> Wel I don't know where to post this but I need a lil bit of support! So today as I was looking at pics of myself to post onto my Facebook I couldn't help but feel so insecure about the way I look =( I look huge! I've gained about 20 pounds and I'm not even pregnant! =( I feel ugly right now and just wanted to post this and see if anyone else ever goes through these days!

I go through it hun and am still going through it especially now... I started living on campus beginning of this semester and began eating SO much and I feel disgusting... I've gained lots of weight, but tbh I'm not TOO bothered, because I know that I will lose it when I'm ready. If you force yourself to feel badly, you're just going to be depressed... so you need to wait til you are truly ready and then do it... After the New Year, when I get back from vacation on the 13th, I'll be looking for a Weightloss buddy, so I'm here if you need me!


----------



## mandaa1220

Oh and that tattoo looks extremely painful... you must be brave lesley! :argh:

I was scared thinking about a bitty one! :rofl:


----------



## xsophiexleax

Wow I haven't been on here in aaaaages, had a lot to read up on!

Lesley that tattoo is gorrrrgeous, will prob cost you a pretty penny though!

I want the swallow on the right of my avatar on either side of my belly :D they'll get soo stretched when i get preg though! (whenever that will be :|)

How is everyone? :D


----------



## Blob

mj girl everyone goes through these days or weeks :( Its awful, but you just got to try and love yourself for who you are, if you're really really bothered about something then you work to change it but only if it will make YOU happy :hugs:

Hi sophie, i'm shattered just having a cup of tea and going to bed :) Done 29 hours work since yday at 4pm :nope: I hate working ha ha plus it was working in a big chill and i HATE the cold :cry:


----------



## mandaa1220

I'm eating chocolate like a fatty and watching Teen Mom on MTV :rofl:


----------



## lesleyann

i really want a bacon sandwich but the bread in frozzen BOOO!!! lol 

well i do have the option of getting the tattoo done by a mate dirt cheap but IDK id rather go to a shop lol my oh got Kyles name on his lower arm and he said it just tingles and the worst part is the sound lol 


Going to baytree tomorrow no ice providing lol to go see santa in a 4hour que :sleep:


----------



## mandaa1220

Have fun! I see Santa almost every day at my local mall :rofl: Just haven't sat on his lap :winkwink:

I'm still sick and feeling like craaaaap but have to work - it sucks with Christmas just 2 days ways - CAN YOU BELIEVE IT?? I don't want it to be all over! :nope:

I'm also currently waiting for AF to show her face, she's extremely late and I don't want to poas before Christmas - so I will let you all know when I do or if she shows. I'm extremely scared... but trying not to let it ruin Christmas at the moment. So for right now - I don't want to know if that makes sense. I'm working on a pact with nadupoi that if AF doesn't still show for both of us by Monday we'll both poas. :rofl:


----------



## lesleyann

mandaa1220 said:


> Have fun! I see Santa almost every day at my local mall :rofl: Just haven't sat on his lap :winkwink:
> 
> I'm still sick and feeling like craaaaap but have to work - it sucks with Christmas just 2 days ways - CAN YOU BELIEVE IT?? I don't want it to be all over! :nope:
> 
> I'm also currently waiting for AF to show her face, she's extremely late and I don't want to poas before Christmas - so I will let you all know when I do or if she shows. I'm extremely scared... but trying not to let it ruin Christmas at the moment. So for right now - I don't want to know if that makes sense. I'm working on a pact with nadupoi that if AF doesn't still show for both of us by Monday we'll both poas. :rofl:

noooo you should test on xmas day.... wouldnt that be the great ? a possible BFP for xmas awww :cloud9:


----------



## mandaa1220

:rofl: not exactly, I'm not ready for a BFP... I'm so scared at the moment. I still live at home with my mom and her boyfriend in our new house, which is huge, but if I had an LO, I don't think her BF would want me in the house (which I completely understand). My OH would be scared out of his mind (he doesn't do well with children at the moment) and I don't know exactly how he'd handle it - we've talked about it before and he thinks that abortion is fine and that's what you should do - BUT he values my belief that abortion is wrong in my personal eyes and understands that I wouldn't have one. There is no doubt that I would raise LO (if there was one :rofl: - let's not get ahead of ourselves).

He also lives at home and shares a room with his twin brother (I know they are both almost 21, but it's the only option at the moment). So I don't know where I would live - I'm in school at the moment (a realllly expensive school, which I got scholarships for) and OH is at a community college, but we both won't be done for a couple of years. I'm just so uncertain of where we would go, that's why we are WTT. I'm so anxious I guess and haven't told even my OH, as I don't want to freak him out in case it's nothing (because it has been before).

It was so wierd though because 2 days ago, when my OH was working, he randomly called me and told me that he thinks that we would cope and be able to survive off the money he makes delivering pizza if there ever was an LO to come along, which makes me keep thinking Oh god... it's a sign iykwim... that was in no way him trying to say let's have a baby, just letting me know it would be okay. I just am scared :nope: Sorry for the paragraphs..


----------



## lesleyann

mandaa1220 said:


> :rofl: not exactly, I'm not ready for a BFP... I'm so scared at the moment. I still live at home with my mom and her boyfriend in our new house, which is huge, but if I had an LO, I don't think her BF would want me in the house (which I completely understand). My OH would be scared out of his mind (he doesn't do well with children at the moment) and I don't know exactly how he'd handle it - we've talked about it before and he thinks that abortion is fine and that's what you should do - BUT he values my belief that abortion is wrong in my personal eyes and understands that I wouldn't have one. There is no doubt that I would raise LO (if there was one :rofl: - let's not get ahead of ourselves).
> 
> He also lives at home and shares a room with his twin brother (I know they are both almost 21, but it's the only option at the moment). So I don't know where I would live - I'm in school at the moment (a realllly expensive school, which I got scholarships for) and OH is at a community college, but we both won't be done for a couple of years. I'm just so uncertain of where we would go, that's why we are WTT. I'm so anxious I guess and haven't told even my OH, as I don't want to freak him out in case it's nothing (because it has been before).
> 
> It was so wierd though because 2 days ago, when my OH was working, he randomly called me and told me that he thinks that we would cope and be able to survive off the money he makes delivering pizza if there ever was an LO to come along, which makes me keep thinking Oh god... it's a sign iykwim... that was in no way him trying to say let's have a baby, just letting me know it would be okay. I just am scared :nope: Sorry for the paragraphs..

not a good time for a bfp at all then really :hugs: well in that case hun i hope you get your period but not on xmas day that would hugely suck lol 

sometimes signs are right sometimes there not,i had a dream i would be pregnant on a camping trip turns out i had a Mc just before... Then i had a dream my Lo would be 1 on my Oh's 21st well my Lo will be 1 two days before my Oh's 21st lol 


:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mandaa1220

Yes, I mean no matter what the outcome is - we'll make due with the circumstances, that's one thing I know... it will just require us to change and rearrange our current plan for life. We shall see in a few days time... but there is currently no sign of AF when I go to the bathroom (I'm sure you all wanted to know), and I have these wierd feelings down where my cramps normally are (It's probably me being nervous and causing them :rofl:) I will test on monday if she still hasn't arrived, which of course ends up being what would have been my Dad's 40th birthday if he hadn't died 3 years ago...

What will be, will be... and of course when we had dinner with OH's grandparents last weekend, they went on about how we aren't ready to have kids yet and it's a lot of responsibility, becuase two of his friends he grew up with just had kids. :dohh: I think they would be the scariest to tell...


----------



## lesleyann

grand parents eh lol mine told me i could not get pregnant now i had brought my wedding dress then ops i was pregnant, i lived with my mum and oh with his mum found a house in march as i was due in may lol its doable but hard..

and lol about the tmi.. sometimes thinking about it will make you feel things ect i feel kicking sometimes :wacko: but theres no baby in there lol or i keep getting fake negs lol


----------



## mandaa1220

Do you think I should start my next pill pack? I'm supposed to tomorrow...


----------



## lesleyann

mandaa1220 said:


> Do you think I should start my next pill pack? I'm supposed to tomorrow...

i think you should test before you take your new packet. How many days late are you ? im guessing 7 since thats how many days "off" you normally get. and if you are 7days late i think you really should test since if you are pg you really need to start your folic acid


----------



## xsophiexleax

I think you should test before you start your new pack, just incase! Plus it might ease your mind a little bit :)

Good luck!! xxx


----------



## nadupoi

Maybe u should give in and test then?? 

Or wait to start the pills till u come on again. I've done that before.


----------



## MJ Girl

Thanks for the support guys! I guess the biggest thing tha brought this on was this girl I just found out likes OH and she is bone skinny and it made me really jealous cuz I'm sitting here looking at myself and she is just so skinny and I'm just so not! Lol! I don't think OH would ever leave me for her but he might if he gets sick of my fat *** and wants something better to look at lol!


----------



## mandaa1220

I went to the dollar store and bought two tests - don't know how accurate dollar store tests are though... will probably poas in the morning, that way I know whether I can get my pill or not.


----------



## hopeandpray

Hope it all works out the way you want it too :hugs: Merry christmas to all the young WTTers!


----------



## madzia

Merry Christmas girls :*

I'm probably pregnant https://www.planetamd64.com/style_emoticons/default/new_shocked.gif


----------



## mandaa1220

:bfn:...:yipee:
I had to pop on before work to let you ladies know that I tested this morning on the dollar store test and it was negative! There is still no sign of AF though... so I will test again in a couple of days if she never shows her face, but I think that I will start my next pill pack today like I'm supposed to! I'm just so confused as to where she went... did she go on vacation? :rofl:

I feel very relieved and at the same time it's funny how you feel a little disappointed, as you catch yourself planning for what you will do if there is an LO in your belly. No matter what the circumstances end up being (I'm still hoping there continues to NOT be an LO for a couple years), but if there ever was, I know I would make do and cope and raise a perfectly healthy baby. My mom did it with me when she was 17 and look how fabulous I turned out :rofl:. Anyways, BFN for now, but I will keep you updated if I ever find out why AF disappeared for this month (I'm not complaining, aside from the pregnancy scare)... unless the test was wrong this time, I'm not pregnant :winkwink: Thank you girls (especially Lesley and Nadupoi) for your wonderful support! I love it here!!


----------



## madzia

*mandaa1220* congrats that you aren't pregnant ... :winkwink:


----------



## Bambi1985

Glad you got the result you wanted mandaa


----------



## Blob

:hugs: Mjgirl

Aww manda just test and see :hugs: Its obv not the best time for it but (well for us) things just kinda fall into place...both of us are getting our dreams which is more than either of us thought :)

:hugs: Good luck hun.


----------



## nadupoi

Maybe you're just one of the lucky ones who get to skip AF as a Christmas present!! :) 

Madzia.... are you excited?! Are congrats in order?? :D


----------



## madzia

nadupoi said:


> Maybe you're just one of the lucky ones who get to skip AF as a Christmas present!! :)
> 
> Madzia.... are you excited?! Are congrats in order?? :D

yeah I'm so excited :happydance:
I don't know how it could happen because we do it with condoms


----------



## nadupoi

That's crazy. I've been here so many stories lately about people getting pregnant even using contraception. GEEZ. H&H 9 months!!! :) Are you going to start a journal, I'll totally be your stalker. :D


----------



## mandaa1220

thanks lana - freak me out more :rofl: have you testedddddd?

i didn't start my pill - i'm waiting for AF i think instead, because she STILL isn't here and my body is still being wierd and now my boobs hurt. i feel like im putting symptoms in my head now, but i probably stressed AF away! is it possible to get a BFN when you are late for your period if you are indeed pregnant?

ps... merry christmas everyone!! - i love all you bnb wtter girls... you make life so much more interesting and fun! :hugs: i hope you all have a fabulous holiday and i'll talk to you soon! lesley and blob - enjoy your day with LO's!


----------



## nadupoi

YES. Update in my journal. 

I hate waiting!! Good luck, hun. And merry christmas to you, too!! ALL of you. :)


----------



## thompsonic

MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE!​
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## bexoth2011

thompsonic said:


> MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE!​
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

AGREED!!!
yayayyayay

i am eating my gift already (LOL sounds odd but its really a box of tootsie rolls. Im eating the rolls, not the box LMAO)


----------



## nadupoi

MMM. My best gift was my engagement ring. :D


----------



## madzia

nadupoi said:


> MMM. My best gift was my engagement ring. :D

congratulation :happydance:


----------



## Eightiesbirdx

Merry Christmas ladies, hope you all had a good day :D. xxx


----------



## nadupoi

Same to you ladies. I've got to say, the holidays are really good. Being around my family just makes me so happy. (But secretly makes me want my own!!)


----------



## mandaa1220

I had such a fantastic Christmas... no ring like Nadupoi, but I didn't expect one! But he did get me a flat screen HDTV for my bedroom! He absolutely loveeeeeeed his pressies and I'm so thrilled - every penny was worth it.

Plus I got so many other things from my mom and her boyfriend. I got an entire new bedroom set it's a black sleigh bed and a dresser and everything! Sooo nice :happydance: !!! A speaker/dock for my Ipod's. Lots of clothes. A giftcard plus all the supplies to paint my room (gift cards to buy my paint). MY WALL DECAL!! https://dalidecals.com/Cherry-Blossom-Tree-Blowing-in-the-Wind-Wall-Decal-Sticker-Graphic.html it's that one there!!

So many other things! Moviesss like my sisters keeper and what not! I'm a big ball of love today!!


----------



## thompsonic

I got My Sister's Keeper as well :D I am really happy with all my presents, I'm going to list them in my journal soon :haha: 

I had a lovely day, hope you all did :)


----------



## xsophiexleax

I got a new digital camera, it's gorrrgeous :D
Hope everyone had an amazing xmas! xxx


----------



## Blob

Wow nadupoi congrats :yipee:

I got a camera to film poor Tabs even more :rofl: :rofl: Got tons of money to buy clothes and got made to promise not to spend a penny on Tabs :cry: 

Glad you all had a fab day :hugs:


----------



## Charlotteee

I got a camera tooo :) Its pink :D But i dont actually have it yet.

Boyfriend spent days saying he hadnt got me anything. So then i opened a present and it was a gift box, in there was my wage packet, and underneath it said sorry baby - lift this paper, and there was a picture of the camera - WOOOO :D

Hope you all had a good day xxxx


----------



## Blob

:lol: i got a pink one last year and OH nearly got me another pink one :hissy: but said this one was better...Damn :lol:


----------



## mandaa1220

:rofl: glad everyone had a very merry xmas - blob spend some cashola on yoruself - you deserve it!!


----------



## madzia

me too got new camera :D and clothes, sweets, money ..


----------



## nadupoi

You lucky girls made it out good!! I'm so glad everyone had a wonderful Christmas!


----------



## thompsonic

I'm so boredd :( someone entertain me please?


----------



## nadupoi

Haha same here!! I'm so lazy today, you have no idea. I stayed at OH's last night. They brought me home at like 11 today (it's 4:25 now) and I'm still in my pjs... Totally haven't done anything.


----------



## thompsonic

It's 10.26pm here.. I meant to go to bed like 45 minutes ago but forgot :| and I'm half dressed half pyjamaed but I can't motivate myself to go to bed :haha: I just keep sitting here and admiring my bracelet.


----------



## Blob

Well i'm meant to be in bed as we're leaving to drive to lincoln at 3.30...boo!!!


----------



## nadupoi

Night owls, much?? :) Have a safe trip, blob!


----------



## mandaa1220

i'm soooo tired, but can't seem to convince myself to go to bed!


----------



## thompsonic

Ooh blob I live near Lincoln :) assuming you mean the one I mean...


----------



## mandaa1220

hello everyone xx where are you all off too?


----------



## xsophiexleax

I'm off to my OH's dad's tomorrow in Buckinghamshire and instead of driving back tomorrow night we're staying at a hotel nearby :D Gonna be lovelyy, then he's taking me for a meal on Tuesday night :cloud9:

Glad everyone had a good xmas! :) What's everyone's new year plans? I don't think I have any yet :|


----------



## nadupoi

I'm taking a trip to see OH's dad on Tuesday!! I get my 1st new years eve kiss this year, how silly is that??


----------



## mandaa1220

Lana... will you be on at all while you're gone??


----------



## nadupoi

Hopefully, I'm taking my laptop with me so I'm sure I'll be able to hook up to some sort of wireless eventually! :)

I'm addicted, do you really think I can stay away? :D


----------



## mandaa1220

:rofl: I know me too... and I'm going to Florida in a week - internet better not be too expensive in our hotel :growlmad:


----------



## mandaa1220

and bring tests with you just incase! :winkwink:


----------



## nadupoi

There are so many places with free wireless internet I'm sure it wont be too difficult. 

And we're picking up tests the morning we leave.


----------



## dbsbaby

its easy with net these days


----------



## nadupoi

Never mind, no tests!! :) 

Just being stuck in a car with my new fiance for 5 and a half hours!! LOL

Hope you ladies are doing fabulous today. New years is right around the corner now!! What does everyone have planned?


----------



## mandaa1220

you got AF????


----------



## madzia

in the New Year's Eve I'm going with my boyfriend to my friend... party in home.. :D

:happydance:


----------



## mandaa1220

urgh... we have no plans!!


----------



## Blob

:hi: Everyone :happydance: All home now thank gawd!!

The weather is awful here was going down in a blizzard :dohh: it was mad but when we got there NO SNOW ha ha!! On the way home roads were closed...not so fun :haha:

Well we are sitting with a pile of DVDs and Choc and thats our night :)


----------



## sing&lt;3

I'm in on new year too - was meant to be going to two parties but parents just wanted a family New Year's Eve so I'm staying at home instead - saves me deciding between them though and upsetting someone :haha: :thumbup:

Hope you all have a great last day of 2009! :)
XX


----------



## Blob

I dont like getting cold :rofl: also i like to go to bed i never make it until 12 :rofl:


----------



## mandaa1220

...stayin in with OH tonight as well... we are extremely lame.


----------



## lesleyann

we are all at my mums tonight due to the broken boiler only just being fixed... Just brought a 46" tv today lol :happydance: my house is livable as off today since no hot water from the 24th and no heating from the 25th... 

Cowboy boiler man so it will brake again in hmm maybe a month :growlmad: going to check his corgi number tomorrow :thumbup: so as of xmas ive been at my mums lmao


----------



## Blob

Awww gutted Manda hope you get in and house is ok soon!!! :hugs: 

Happy New Year everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## mandaa1220

It's been awfully quiet in here lately... don't you ladies know you are not allowed to have lives? :rofl:

Last night, me and OH stayed in and watched the ball drop... had a new years kiss and then I left. It makes me feel really lame sometimes that we don't go out and go places or party with friends... We really don't have many friends, but I feel like we are so boring :growlmad:

How was your New Years Eves?


----------



## thompsonic

Urgh I had the worst New Year ever :haha: Went to a family friends... they have 3 sons- one older than me, two younger. Me and the eldest used to get on... but I grew up and he didn't. He is so childish and immature and annoying, and the others are just like annoying little brothers. I was bored out of my mind, my mum was talking to her friend and ignoring me, the dads were talking business so I spent most of the night watching Come Dine With Me and then went to bed after the fireworks on TV had finished :dohh: I hated it, I've just got home and it isn't a second too soon....


----------



## Blob

I think unless you're in a group of friends to begin with its really hard to find 'joint' friends and it gets even harder once you have a baby :( 

Thompsonic yea i used to go to new years like that with my parents...though my sisters were friends with their children and i was the eldest and just was soooo bored :hugs:


----------



## hopeandpray

thompsonic said:


> Urgh I had the worst New Year ever :haha: Went to a family friends... they have 3 sons- one older than me, two younger. Me and the eldest used to get on... but I grew up and he didn't. He is so childish and immature and annoying,
> i know exactly what u mean! boys take alot longer to grow up, my brother and sister are twins, they're 16. i feel like my sister is as mature as me (i'm 18) but my bro seems to have stopped maturing at about 6, he's such a pain
> anyone who didn't go out don't feel bad! i did and it was lame ..


----------



## Blob

Its far too cold to go out just now :rofl:


----------



## mandaa1220

It's very windy and cold here as well... unfortunately. But, luckily, we will be in Florida Tuesday morning :thumbup:


----------



## Blob

Wooohooo :happydance: So exiting!!!


----------



## mandaa1220

I know, I'm so excited... I need to finish packing today and then get OH's butt in gear, as he waits til the last minute. Our flight leaves at 5 in the morning and due to the recent plane bombing attack, we are supposed to be at airport 2 hours in advance due to security - so we will probably end up there around 3:30 instead :rofl: but knowing OH he'll be packing in hte morning.


----------



## Blob

Yea my OH does that also :dohh: OMG you are soooo not going to sleep :yipee:


----------



## mandaa1220

:rofl: thanks blobs! i've become addicted to super mario bro... we got it for the wii for xmas and now i keep playing it online on websites :dohh:


----------



## Blob

I've become adicted to bopit :rofl:


----------



## mandaa1220

:rofl: it's so addicting isn't it?? we pulled my old bop it extreme out of boxes in the basement and my mom's OH kids were playing with it... i started in and am the current champ :winkwink:


----------



## Blob

:rofl: I got it for my OH but he's not so fussed :( But thats fine, he plays my ipone and i play bopit :haha:


----------



## Eightiesbirdx

_WTT never seemed so far away from me now 

I thought id be WTT until 2013..Now ive split with OH i feel so lonely and that goal seems horizons away..

Never felt so crap _


----------



## mandaa1220

Hun, if you give yourself a little time to get back out there, you will fnd someone else who the future would be better with anyways... you are a great young woman and you have plenty to offer!


----------



## nadupoi

Eighties Bird, we're here for you! Try to stay positive. Mr. Right is out there. :)


----------



## thompsonic

I agree with the two aboves, stay strong. If you go for another guy now out of loneliness, then your head will only get more muddled and you'll have to start again. This part may be hard but it will get easier, honest... there is a Mr Right out there and you deserve him and no one else, Mr Right Now can be fine for a while but you'd regret it in the long run...
Stay strong :hugs:


----------



## Blob

:hugs: :hugs: Things have a way of sorting themselves out.

Manda eeexxxxiiiitttteeedddd much?? :lol: Have an AMAZING AMAZING time :yipee: :happydance: :yipee:


----------



## mandaa1220

Yes yesss getting excited... but am gonna be annoyed if my plane gets delayed :growlmad: we shall see! I'm supposed to leave in like 10 hours, which means i'll get no sleep. we need to be at airport at 4 we've decided and am staying at OH's tonight but he doesnt get out of work until 10 PM (22:00 there I believe is how it goes :winkwink:) so we will be to bed for probably like 3 hours before we need to get up and get going and that's if we don't shower :rofl:

lets hope the plane is safe! wish mee luck girlies! i love you all and will miss you tremendously - (i'm lying, i'll probably be on and update with some piccies!) LOVEEE YOU :kiss:


----------



## TacoTurtle

Eightiesbird, I'm sorry to hear about you and your OH! But it wasn't meant to be, and you'll find someone to share your life with soon. Things will work themselves out in the end :hugs:


----------



## Blob

Cant wait to see the pics :loopy:

Taco i want a ring photo :haha:


----------



## Eightiesbirdx

_Im feeling so incredibly nervous...I really need to shake this off.

My ex OH is still phoning me and texting me, and we've been broken up now for 1 week today. 

He's even said hes coming down tomorrow and ive already text him and said dont even think about it, its just if he'll listen to me..I know im mean but i hope the car crashes with the amount of snow around..

Why cant he take the goddamn hint that i dont want to see him anymore, it makes me nervous when the doorbell rings  _


----------



## Blob

Sorry, why dont you want to see him?? Urgh that sucks though :hugs: Its really hard when you want to just break up and they wont let go :nope:


----------



## Resplendent

Hi guys, can I sneak in here?? :flower:

I'm 18 and currently WTT! I work full-time, as does my OH, although still haven't brought up any conversations about moving in together! Get a move on boy! :haha:

Obviously I'm responsible enough to realise I need to wait till we are in a house of our own, are secure financially, and I'd preferably like to have tied the knot too.. but we'll see, broodiness may have eaten me alive by then!

Nice to meet you all and I look forward to chatting more with you! :thumbup:


----------



## Blob

:hi: :hi: 
Well i'm 21...think i'm getting too old for being in here soon :cry: :cry:


----------



## Wobbles

Hi girls

Sorry this thread was allowed to go on for so long but somehow it was over looked.

Due to the volumn of under 18's using this thread and the original post stating the chat is for 'underage' (which is against the forum terms/rules) for us the right decision to lock and encourage members of 18+ to create a new support/chat thread.

Forum Rules & Privacy Policy


BabyandBump opperates a strict NO under 18's using the forum for the following:
Waiting to try (WTT)
Trying to conceive (TTC)
(Non-pregnant minors using the 'Teen Pregnancy' forum may have their account restricted or banned without warning).
BabyandBump does not support minors 'Trying to Conceive'. While we understand that teenage pregnancy is becoming more and more common we do not endorse those under the legal adult age _trying_ to get pregnant, and as such all threads pertaining to this will be locked.


----------

